# Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU



## shilka

*Before i begin i would like to state this is not a bash or hate thread of any kind, if you want to take it that way and be personal then please dont bother reading this thread, any and all personal attacks will be reported for breaking OCN terms of service.

Last anyone that does not read the OP and just read title of the thread you got no right to complain and anyone that does will be ignored, if you cant keep it civil you will simply be reported and blocked if you cant follow OCN terms of service.
You have been warned.*

A link to OCN terms of service.
http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service

One thing i would like to say as is this thread is about ALL! of the RM models not just the 750 and 850 watts as some fools like to think, i am getting very annoyed by people that dismiss this thread without even reading any of it!

If you have an RM its not going to blow up or kill your PC, its not a crappy PSU, but it has some flaws about it which is what i will talk about in this thread.

This time i am going to talk about the Corsair RM series as everyone seems to think this is a great series for a great price

Its really not and am going to talk about it below so please read it all

First problem is price its price in the same area as the Seasonic G series the XFX XTR (which is a fully modular Seasonic G series) the Rosewill Capstone and the semi and fully modular modular Cooler Master V/VS series as well as the Super Flower Leadex/EVGA SuperNova G2/P2

Despite its more money its worse then all of those listed above and i am going to show why, First off there was the well known problem of overheating on the first batch of Hipro/ Chicony Power Technology made units, This has been fixed so no need to beat a dead horse

So lets move on, First thing i want to talk about is the choice capacitors on the RM. Where the Seasonic G has 100% high end japanese capacitors from the likes of Nippon Chemi-Con and Enesol the RM series only has a few on the primary side, But almost every capacitor on the secondary side is Taiwanese Teapo´s and Chinese CapXon´s





So there you have it lower build quality for a higher price below i am going to compare the RM to the
Rosewill Capstone
Seasonic G
CWT made Corsair RM
Chicony Power Technology made Corsair RM
Cooler Master VS
Super Flower Leadex
Cooler Master V

First of is voltage regulation

Lets start with the Seasonic G





Next is the Rosewill Capstone





CWT made Corsair RM





Chicony Power Technology made Corsair RM





Cooler Master VS





Super Flower Leadex





Cooler Master V





Next is ripple

Again Seasonic G



Rosewill Capstone



CWT made Corsair RM



Chicony Power Technology made Corsair RM



Cooler Master VS



Super Flower Leadex



Cooler Master V



Bigest loser ripple wise is the CWT made Corsair RM

Bigest loser voltage regulation wise is the Rosewill Capstone

Last lets compare the platforms same order as before


Spoiler: Seasonic G











Spoiler: Rosewill Capstone












Spoiler: CWT made Corsair RM












Spoiler: Chicony Power Technology made Corsair RM











Spoiler: Cooler Master VS











Spoiler: Super Flower Leadex












Spoiler: Cooler Master V










*Part 2*

As said before the 750 and 850 watts RM is not made by CWT but by Chicony Power Technology

Its different then the other models in RM series this is both good and bad







The VRMs use two Taicon electrolytic caps for ripple filtering. All the other caps in the secondary side are by Ltec. Corsair's cap choice definitely isn't the best. Lowering production cost was apparently a prerogative, yet the warranty for this product is still set to five years

The filtering caps in the secondary side are provided by Ltec-not our favorite choice. We think Corsair should use higher quality caps here since this unit usually runs in passive mode. Time will tell if they were right to trust Ltec caps or whether many units will be RMAed instead.

All capacitors on the secondary side is Taicon and Ltec







Soldering quality isn't the best we have seen. The production line probably needs some time to hit optimal quality levels. CWT implementations are clearly superior in this area, so Chicony has some catching up to do. The large metal bar shown on the fourth of the above photos is used to transfer earth to the modular panel, while the smaller bar is used by the +12V rail. We also spotted three current sense resistors right in front of the +12V pads on the modular PCB.

Other reasons

The fan enters the party rather late (allowing for high internal temperatures)
Capacitor choice in the secondary side
Corsair Link USB header not included
Limited functionality of the Corsair Link software (only monitors fan speed and +12V current output)

*Part 3*

Now i want to talk about the temperatures inside the units as it turns out that the RM runs quite a bit hotter then the units units in this thread, this is due to the low fan speeds the RM fan uses.

Seasonic G


Cooler Master VS


Super Flower Leadex


EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts


CWT made Corsair RM


Chicony Power Technology made RM


As you can see in those graphs above the CWT made RM actually runs hotter then all the other units does, and this is a unit that uses chinese CapXon capacitors in a closed box with little to no cooling on them, do i really need to say that this is not good?
So there you have it the RM series is overpriced for what you get and you can almost always find better options in the same price range, Why pay more money and get something thats worse then pretty much everything else in the same price range?
Now if they make a huge price drop and its going to be cheaper then the VS / Capstone / G / XTR then it might be worth picking up, But untill then its overpriced for what you get.
Last i also want to talk about how the series that was supposed to be coil whine and noise free have had reports coming in about problems with coil whine, Note that these are few but they are still there, So the coil whine free PSU has coil whine problems talk about irony.
Corsair does give a 5 year warranty on the RM so there is that, But if the RM will last the last untill the warranty ends remains to be seen


Spoiler: Potential thermal issue with RM750 and RM850



The Corsair RM series power supplies are designed to run without active cooling for up to 40% load at typical room temperatures (25°C, or 77°F) and are capable of continuously outputting 100% of output capability at ambient temperatures of up to 40°C (104°F). We have found that our power supplies are typically used in environments much lower than 40°C and tend to have some natural aspiration within the chassis that allows for some air movement, such as from a nearby graphics card or chassis fan, within the PSU housing, when temperatures exceed normal room temperatures. We have found that this normal aspiration can maintain Corsair's Zero-RPM fan-less mode even at temperatures as high as 35°C (95°F) when only at 40% load for durations of up to 15 minutes.

Thanks to recent feedback provided by an early reviewer, we have discovered a PSU fan operation issue that can be triggered with the RM750 and RM850W under highly unusual operating conditions. For the issue to occur, the PSU must be run for more than 15 minutes at:

Ambient temperature 35°C (95°F) or higher
Zero ambient airflow, i.e. no airflow provided by system fans or by fans on other components

Under these conditions, impacted PSUs may shut down before the cooling fan starts spinning. This shutdown will cause no damage to the PSU or the system. As these conditions are extraordinarily harsh, we believe most users will not be impacted. If you feel you have a unit that has been impacted, we are offering advance replacement returns for the PSU, with Corsair paying all freight costs. Please click here for instructions on how to obtain a replacement unit, or to ask any questions.

Thank you for choosing Corsair; we are committed to making sure you are completely satisfied with your purchase.

Update - November 14, 2013:
In an effort to improve our products for all of our users, we have updated the RM750 and RM850 to resolve this issue. The thermistor circuit that is used to measure the temperature for the fan controller and OTP has been changed in all RM750 and RM850 PSU's moving forward. An additional resistor has been added that will result in the fan turning on prior to the condition that causes the PSU to shut down in the event that temperatures exceed 45°C
The affected units are in lot codes < 1341 (the first four digits of the S/N.)



*Part 4 Techpowerup reviews the 1000 watts Corsair RM and its ripple suppression is rubbish*


This is some of the worst ripple i have ever seen on a big brand named unit its worse then even the HighPower made Thermaltake Tough Power Grand and the HEC made EVGA 430/500 and thats pretty shocking.

Quote from techpowerup

The PSU couldn't deliver its full power at or above 44°C-45°C ambient (OTP triggered) over prolonged periods
Ripple suppression at +12V and 3.3V rails was bad
Less than 16 ms hold-up time
Short distance between peripheral connectors
The fan should spin during start-up to make sure it is working properly


----------



## DaveLT

Nice


----------



## Goof

Grr.. I'm looking for something full modular around 6-700w and around $100. Missed the AX760 sale on Newegg so the RM750 seemed like a good option







.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof*
> 
> Grr.. I'm looking for something full modular around 6-700w and around $100. Missed the AX760 sale on Newegg so the RM750 seemed like a good option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207031


----------



## korruptedkaos

hey shilka!

you taught me well I think lol









just a lil thing about the XFX XTR is that is uses a FDB fan too, same as the CM V/VS series psu's
should make it more silent tbh!

so that horrible grinding fan noise on the old core editions with some ADDA fans should be gone on these new units?


----------



## sebkow

Corsair PSU's have never been very good from the hardware to software. Im surprised people still buy them. Always so many problems.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hey shilka!
> 
> you taught me well I think lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a lil thing about the XFX XTR is that is uses a FDB fan too, same as the CM V/VS series psu's
> should make it more silent tbh!
> 
> so that horrible grinding fan noise on the old core editions with some ADDA fans should be gone on these new units?


Supposedly yeah.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Corsair PSU's have never been very good from the hardware to software. Im surprised people still buy them. Always so many problems.


Noted


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Corsair PSU's have never been very good from the hardware to software. Im surprised people still buy them. Always so many problems.


This is not completely true, in fact their PSU's have been a very reliable source for builds for years, it is just their current choice of OEM partner that is bad.
There is nothing wrong with my outgoing TX750 apart from a little coil whine on my unit.
I am in fact totally amazed that I have bought a CoolerMaster after the flames pops and dead motherboards from years gone by.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> This is not completely true, in fact their PSU's have been a very reliable source for builds for years, it is just their current choice of OEM partner that is bad.
> There is nothing wrong with my outgoing TX750 apart from a little coil whine on my unit.
> I am in fact totally amazed that I have bought a CoolerMaster after the flames pops and dead motherboards from years gone by.


not all are bad! there just too pricey & tbh I cant stand them! the only positive thing about corsair PSU's is that they made me actually give a damn who makes it & how good it actually is!

thx for opening my eyes corsair


----------



## BakerMan1971

Well I am in the UK and their prices for the units I have bought in the past have always been comparable to other quality brands.
Comparing Corsair to some other brands, I would say they were quite fair.

I do wonder why Corsair have chosen to take that path though, and the original comment from Shilka does stand. the RM while well reviewed is just not as good as the immediate competition, not to mention the glaring build mistake, is that isolated? or has it been corrected?


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## korruptedkaos

I think every manufacture makes mistakes at some point in time lol

its just how they rectify it that matters really!

look at evga doing a recall, I wont be surprised if the RM series has to do that at some point


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## shilka

Part 2

As said before the 750 and 850 watts RM is not made by CWT but by Chicony Power Technology

Its different then the other models in RM series this is both good and bad

The good news is the 5v bridge has not been forgotten so no problems with dead 5v pin on the 24 pin ATX cable

The bad news is this





The VRMs use two Taicon electrolytic caps for ripple filtering. All the other caps in the secondary side are by Ltec. Corsair's cap choice definitely isn't the best. Lowering production cost was apparently a prerogative, yet the warranty for this product is still set to five years

The filtering caps in the secondary side are provided by Ltec-not our favorite choice. We think Corsair should use higher quality caps here since this unit usually runs in passive mode. Time will tell if they were right to trust Ltec caps or whether many units will be RMAed instead.

All capacitors on the secondary side is Taicon and Ltec







Soldering quality isn't the best we have seen. The production line probably needs some time to hit optimal quality levels. CWT implementations are clearly superior in this area, so Chicony has some catching up to do. The large metal bar shown on the fourth of the above photos is used to transfer earth to the modular panel, while the smaller bar is used by the +12V rail. We also spotted three current sense resistors right in front of the +12V pads on the modular PCB.

Other reasons

The fan enters the party rather late (allowing for high internal temperatures)
Capacitor choice in the secondary side
Corsair Link USB header not included
Limited functionality of the Corsair Link software (only monitors fan speed and +12V current output)


----------



## BakerMan1971

I have just read the review over on Mr Guru's site, who notes that despite the use of controversial caps, Chicony are capable of making even the worst caps last forever.
Oklahoma Wolf did mark them down for those caps though as that is the scoring system. The Supply received a solid 9.2 in the review, so we need to keep things in perspective.

Thoughts?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I have just read the review over on Mr Guru's site, who notes that despite the use of controversial caps, Chicony are capable of making even the worst caps last forever.
> Oklahoma Wolf did mark them down for those caps though as that is the scoring system. The Supply received a solid 9.2 in the review, so we need to keep things in perspective.
> 
> Thoughts?


I dont like cheap caps to me thats just feels cheap lazy and a weak spot that could be avoided


----------



## BakerMan1971

Of course these crappy cap companies are like anyone else and can improve over time, which was hinted on the JG review,
I do of course agree that Corsair have taken a step backwards here and informing people of this is important, however we need to try to avoid sweeping statements about a company based on a few products.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Of course these crappy cap companies are like anyone else and can improve over time, which was hinted on the JG review,
> I do of course agree that Corsair have taken a step backwards here and informing people of this is important, however we need to try to avoid sweeping statements about a company based on a few products.


I dont think everything Corsair sells is bad but they do have some things that are not worth buying

The CX CS RM and AXi PSU series are what i believe are not worth buying

Note they are not worth buying for the same reasons

NZXT has gotten so much flak form me for pushing out the HALE 82-N and V2 but no one cares when i talk about that

As soon as i start talking about Corsair all the fanboys screams bloody murder


----------



## Beatwolf

It´s a travesty that Corsair doesn´t do a recall on those kinds of units. They are afraid of damaging their rep. My dad has a BMW, he went for some kind of repair and the mechanic said "hey that model needs a new radiator, the existing ones are faulty etc.". No official announcement from BMW, if he had never gone there himself to fix an unrelated problem with the car he wouldn´t have gotten the new radiator, because BMW doesn´t do official recalls like that. Same thing with Corsair etc. Most people with those PSU´s will never know about this and they will wonder why their system isn´t working.


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## mikeaj

Let's set aside companies and which products are which and look the problems experienced. They're not all the same.

Problem 1: faulty fan control algorithm causes power supply to shut down by reaching OTP limit when operated constantly around 50% load (but not high enough for the fan to kick in) with high enough ambient intake temperatures and the right conditions. Doesn't seem to affect most users based on usage patterns and not seen by most reviewers even stress testing 40% load in hotbox.
Fallout: hardware revision so new units shipped have the problem fixed. Replacements for old users available and with free shipping.

Problem 2: not enough insulation on a thermal pad causes some samples to shut down or not be able to power on. Wasn't seen by reviewers.
Fallout: hardware revision so new units shipped have the problem fixed. Replacements for old users available and with free shipping.

Problem 3: missing wiring causes some +5V pins on ATX connector to be unused. This results in effectively less power being able to be supported for the motherboard on a +5V-based system. Doesn't affect people using systems newer than Pentium 3 or so.
Fallout: ?? I don't know if there's a hardware revision or not, but there's no recall I think.

I don't think problem 3 is worth the hassle of changing out for most users, since it's not an issue for almost everybody. Got that Pentium 3 overclocked? Problem 2 seems the most serious as that affects the operation of potentially every unit no matter how you use it, so it should get the most aggressive response. I'm not sure if the shipping details / RMA / returns process was a little different on 1 and 2.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1 was the old Corsair RM750/850 issue, and 3 was on the other RMs (maybe not 1000W? I'm not sure). 2 was EVGA 1000W/1300W Leadex-based power supplies.


----------



## PsyM4n

The problem with the missing +5v connectors is far more serious than the other 2 actually.

Not all motherboards are made the same way. A lot of components work using very low voltages, below 2 volts, with mosfets on the board doing the conversion by using the major lines. One manufacturer might be using the 12v line to provide low voltages, some other might be using the 5v line while some other the 3.3v line.

Now, the thing is. It's certain that some boards use the +5v line to feed some fets with power. When some of the 5v connections are missing then the board either shuts off, (that's bad) or overloads the other 5v connections (that's even worse, this means that your system will be set on fire).

The end result is some boards frying themselves, while most others are not. All because of the PSU being off-specs. But the end user will not know that the PSU is responsible (unless he knows that this specific PSU line has this specific issue) and will en up blaming the motherboard manufacturer.
The worst part is, that because of Corsair's reputation, it'll be impossible to convince the end user that the PSU is to blame.

Yeah, it's that bad. Way to go Corsair.


----------



## mikeaj

Some FETs maybe but not CPU VRM FETs, unless you know of some examples? You shouldn't be getting enough draw to be a concern from the other components on the board outside of CPU power delivery.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Some FETs maybe but not CPU VRM FETs, unless you know of some examples? You shouldn't be getting enough draw to be a concern from the other components on the board outside of CPU power delivery.


Memory VRM and alot of 5V stuff on a mobo. If you're ignorant to that then I guess you read up


----------



## PsyM4n

If the motherboard maker decided to use the 5v line to power the ram, pci-e, pch/southbridge and the rest "secondary" fets you're pretty much screwed actually.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> If the motherboard maker decided to use the 5v line to power the ram, pci-e, pch/southbridge and the rest "secondary" fets you're pretty much screwed actually.


Any boards out there right now that does?


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Any boards out there right now that does?


Sure. It all depends on the fets used and the voltage decided by the maker. Good luck going through the specs of every fet out there and using your multimeter to measure the voltage going to each fet... for the few thousand boards that came out these last 5-10 years or so. All that to make sure that the psu won't fry your board.

A lot of boards do use only the 12v line (unless on standby where only the 5vsb line is used) but the idea to get rid of the additional lines hasn't taken off yet, so many still use the minor ones.

Now, if you want a specific answer, get some hundred boards and some multimeters so you can check yourself. Good luck going through all those boards.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Sure. It all depends on the fets used and the voltage decided by the maker. Good luck going through the specs of every fet out there and using your multimeter to measure the voltage going to each fet... for the few thousand boards that came out these last 5-10 years or so. All that to make sure that the psu won't fry your board.
> 
> A lot of boards do use only the 12v line (unless on standby where only the 5vsb line is used) but the idea to get rid of the additional lines hasn't taken off yet, so many still use the minor ones.
> 
> Now, if you want a specific answer, get some hundred boards and some multimeters so you can check yourself. Good luck going through all those boards.


Don't forget USB, it's still going through the 5V line








Some people pull massive current through the USB (*cough* people like me)


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, sure, but are three +5V wires (and the grounds of course) not going to be able to handle those parts? Going from five wires to three isn't a problem unless you're actually drawing more power than that off those lines.

Okay, if the board only takes the 20-pin ATX, you're down to two from four.

I mean, it's definitely not a good look for CWT or Corsair, but is it seriously going to be problematic in more than a few incidents?


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, sure, but are three +5V wires (and the grounds of course) not going to be able to handle those parts? Going from five wires to three isn't a problem unless you're actually drawing more power than that off those lines.
> 
> Okay, if the board only takes the 20-pin ATX, you're down to two from four.
> 
> I mean, it's definitely not a good look for CWT or Corsair, but is it seriously going to be problematic in more than a few incidents?


Oh sure, how about being OTHER companies which even if a FEW are affected by a bug (Seasonic X Gold are unbootable with a few boards) and will even rectify it?
Actually on a motherboard any wire you're missing the designer probably decided a certain wire goes to a certain something and sharing it only within that area so what if it doesn't receive any voltage? BOOM there's your problem


----------



## SpDFreaK

Most issues aside from pricing that are mentioned in this thread have been addressed by Corsair. Revisions have been made to the 750/850 units and if you have any issue because you have an early unit they are replacing them with newer units. The missing 2 wires have been hooked up. What is not mentioned is that even with just the 3 wires the PSU still meets the specifications for current at that voltage. The capacitor choice is questionable but if you want to know more about component selection they have posted a blog with a lot more information. You may not like the PSU, but Corsair is not hiding anything and addressing the issues brought up by the community.


----------



## Beatwolf

So let´s say I bought an early unit without knowing, and it has some of these defects. How would I know that Corsair is going to replace it. Probably I won´t.


----------



## Greg28

I still havent decided about the PSU for my build, but later of reading this thread maybe discard the corsair rm750









My alternatives are these (buying in amazon uk):

-Be Quiet! CM BQT E9-CM-680W (£119)
-Be Quiet! BQT E9-700W (£95)
-Corsair AX760 (£122)
-Cooler Master Vanguard V700 (£103)
-Cooler Master 720W Silent Pro M2 (£99)
-Seasonic 750W M12II (£102)
-Seasonic 750W G-750 (£133) _edit: too expensive for me_
-Seasonic X-750 (£147)_edit: too expensive for me_

Any advice? my priority is the silent, coil whine free (or lowest probability) and budget.


----------



## Nukelear

^Cooler master v700


----------



## shilka

Of those the Cooler Master V700

Post number 18.000 lol


----------



## f0rteOC

The RM series seemed to good to be true when it was released, I'm glad I got a HX650.


----------



## Greg28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> ^Cooler master v700


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Of those the Cooler Master V700
> 
> Post number 18.000 lol


Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg28*
> 
> Thanks


Its based on the same platform as the Seasonic X is the V has just been improved

So you get more for less money


----------



## Buxty

I took shilka's advice and got a V700 when i RMA'ed my old XFX unit. Its totally silent, feels really well built and theres more cables than you'll ever use. Highly recommend it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its based on the same platform as the Seasonic X is the V has just been improved
> 
> So you get more for less money


Only if you want a high-quality San Ace fan get the SS X Platypus.


----------



## shilka

Fluid dynamic bearing is better then double ball-bearings right?

If that is so is the fan on V not better then the fan on the X

At least its bigger on the V 135mm Vs 120mm on the X


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Fluid dynamic bearing is better then double ball-bearings right?
> 
> If that is so is the fan on V not better then the fan on the X
> 
> At least its bigger on the V 135mm Vs 120mm on the X


Nope. FDB = upgraded sealed sleeve bearing. (FDB = Hydro/"Hydraulic"/Noctua's SSO and many other names)

That's not the case sadly. Industrial fans are always better

Bigger is not always better as I have always proven


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Nope. FDB = upgraded sealed sleeve bearing.
> 
> That's not the case sadly. Industrial fans are always better
> 
> Bigger is not always better as I have always proven


Oh then i misunderstood

How come techpowerup then say and i quote

*The fan is of high quality since it uses a Fluid Dynamic Bearing (FDB). These bearings offer a much longer lifetime even compared to ball-bearing ones and do, on top of that, produce less noise. The fan is made by Protechnic, one of the best fan manufacturers, and its model number is MGA13512XF-025. CM made, in our humble opinion, an excellent choice with this fan, showing the competition that they don't play around with this PSU, but want to jet directly to the top of the corresponding category. It is really sad to see high-performance, ultra-expensive PSUs with, from time to time, cheap fans instead of FDB ones.*

Again i wont claim i know much about fans


----------



## korruptedkaos

FDB fans are better!, but there are two different types mainly, True FDB & then rifle bearings.

true fdb fans will state it, copys will say rifle bearing


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> FDB fans are better!, but there are two different types mainly, True FDB & then rifle bearings.
> 
> true fdb fans will state it, copys will say rifle bearing


RM has rifle

V has FDB


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> RM has rifle
> 
> V has FDB


hey shilka,

im looking @ getting a decent 1300w psu for mining?

so far I cant find any real stock anywhere









looking @ these

EVGA 1300w G2
XFX 1250w BE

that's the only things in stock lol

I should get the G2 right?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hey shilka,
> 
> im looking @ getting a decent 1300w psu for mining?
> 
> so far I cant find any real stock anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking @ these
> 
> EVGA 1300w G2
> XFX 1250w BE
> 
> that's the only things in stock lol
> 
> I should get the G2 right?


What do you need to power?

Also please make a new thread

Or send me a PM


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What do you need to power?
> 
> Also please make a new thread
> 
> Or send me a PM


3x 280's + another one in a week or so.

about 1100w ive calculated roughly


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Oh then i misunderstood
> 
> How come techpowerup then say and i quote
> 
> *The fan is of high quality since it uses a Fluid Dynamic Bearing (FDB). These bearings offer a much longer lifetime even compared to ball-bearing ones and do, on top of that, produce less noise. The fan is made by Protechnic, one of the best fan manufacturers, and its model number is MGA13512XF-025. CM made, in our humble opinion, an excellent choice with this fan, showing the competition that they don't play around with this PSU, but want to jet directly to the top of the corresponding category. It is really sad to see high-performance, ultra-expensive PSUs with, from time to time, cheap fans instead of FDB ones.*
> 
> Again i wont claim i know much about fans


I know more about fans than you do about PSUs so yeah








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> FDB fans are better!, but there are two different types mainly, True FDB & then rifle bearings.
> 
> true fdb fans will state it, copys will say rifle bearing


Nope they just aren't. Take my statement directly from someone who is a real fan-atic


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I know more about fans than you do about PSUs so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope they just aren't. Take my statement directly from someone who is a real fan-atic


I just went with what Techpowerup said so what do i know

Again not an area i know much about i leave that to Tator Tot and the others


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I know more about fans than you do about PSUs so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope they just aren't. Take my statement directly from someone who is a real fan-atic


haha Fan-atic.

Id imagine that CFM/DBA & static pressure is something you know well

taking into account all 3 which is better?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> haha Fan-atic.
> 
> Id imagine that CFM/DBA & static pressure is something you know well
> 
> taking into account all 3 which is better?


Beyond 120mm the ratio between CFM & static pressure falls rapidly meaning that while CFM does go up static pressure falls rapidly so if it's MORE restrictive 140mm fans are actually worse. (Actually the 9S fans are high airflow high static pressure and if done properly never really spins up in a platy PSU)

As for noise (dB-A) 140mm fans are a tad lower but you'd be better off with a 120. Unless the area that needs to be covered is pretty large. But in PSUs proper designs channel air using a plastic divider so a bigger fan is not much of a difference.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Beyond 120mm the ratio between CFM & static pressure falls rapidly meaning that while CFM does go up static pressure falls rapidly so if it's MORE restrictive 140mm fans are actually worse. (Actually the 9S fans are high airflow high static pressure and if done properly never really spins up in a platy PSU)
> 
> As for noise (dB-A) 140mm fans are a tad lower but you'd be better off with a 120. Unless the area that needs to be covered is pretty large. But in PSUs proper designs channel air using a plastic divider so a bigger fan is not much of a difference.


valid points, but the fan is for a psu? so my assumption is that quieter operation & a longer life span than a DBB would be better?

just my opinion, but hey im no Fan-atic


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> valid points, but the fan is for a psu? so my assumption is that quieter operation & a longer life span than a DBB would be better?
> 
> just my opinion, but hey im no Fan-atic


It is. DBB is always better for everything in the long run.


----------



## mikeaj

With DBB you get the bearing noise though. DBB is more established and proven, no matter what the MTBF specs claim (though in the end, some FDB might last longer...?). Protechnic FDB _should_ be good.

That's why, for example, Corsair just went with relatively cheap and good 14cm DBB Yate Loons back when they didn't care much about noise. New Corsair cares less about super-duper reliability and uses say rifle bearing in RM, sleeve in CS (okay, that's for cost too), fanless modes, etc.

Some more open designs may not need that much static pressure for the fans.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> With DBB you get the bearing noise though. DBB is more established and proven, no matter what the MTBF specs claim (though in the end, some FDB might last longer...?). Protechnic FDB _should_ be good.
> 
> That's why, for example, Corsair just went with relatively cheap and good 14cm DBB Yate Loons back when they didn't care much about noise. New Corsair cares less about super-duper reliability and uses say rifle bearing in RM, sleeve in CS (okay, that's for cost too), fanless modes, etc.
> 
> Some more open designs may not need that much static pressure for the fans.


DBB done right have no bearing noise. Unless you have been buying cheap arse DBB fans


----------



## mikeaj

Even with Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoon or the lower-speed Sanyo Denki or whatever else server fans or not, you still have bearing noise on 2BB. It's just usually not as loud and may fall into the negligible zone. Actually, you get bearing noise on the other types as well, but for many sleeve variants at least for a while they won't be as loud as the 2BB on that end.

Also, most PSU makers are just sticking in relatively cheap Yate Loon or ADDA 2BB fans in power supplies, not the high-end stuff. You pretty much only have Seasonic-OEM units on X / Platinum series and some derivatives using something good like 9S1212F404.


----------



## Greg28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its based on the same platform as the Seasonic X is the V has just been improved
> 
> So you get more for less money


Thanks again. Two questions more, the cooler master V700 hasnt the switch fan control (for hybrid/normal mode) so how it works, hybrid or normal? is more quiet (or equal) than corsair ax760/seasonic x750?

And the other question, the psu have 5 years warranty, in this time if the unit begins with a loud coil whine, cooler master allow me do the rma without problems?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg28*
> 
> Thanks again. Two questions more, the cooler master V700 hasnt the switch fan control (for hybrid/normal mode) so how it works, hybrid or normal? is more quiet (or equal) than corsair ax760/seasonic x750?
> 
> And the other question, the psu have 5 years warranty, in this time if the unit begins with a loud coil whine, cooler master allow me do the rma without problems?


The fan is not loud to begin with so it does not need a hybrid fan mode

Cooler Master RMA is pretty good so if it starts making sounds i am pretty sure they will take a look at it


----------



## Greg28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The fan is not loud to begin with so it does not need a hybrid fan mode
> 
> Cooler Master RMA is pretty good so if it starts making sounds i am pretty sure they will take a look at it


Thanks again!!


----------



## shilka

Thread has been updated as new info has come to light

Also tweaked it a little


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.overclock.net/t/1457616/reddit-corsair-ama-ces-2014-edition-live-now#post_21543622

relevant : johnnyguru works for Corsair so don't expect 100% objective reviews on Corsair PSUs.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1457616/reddit-corsair-ama-ces-2014-edition-live-now#post_21543622
> 
> relevant : johnnyguru works for Corsair so don't expect 100% objective reviews on Corsair PSUs.


 uh oh.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Personally I don't mind if people get jobs with manufacturers, so far with Cooler Master it has resulted in better products and a line into the community









here is a link to the RM650 review on JG, where they point out bad soldering and the 5V issue on the connector board LINK

I learnt a lot from JG and would still trust reviews, not forgetting how well the new Cooler Master supplies did in review there too!









I do love my new V700 but I refuse to be biased and would still install Corsair PSU's where relevant for price/performance, although their pricing is a bit off right now.


----------



## mikeaj

Jonny Gerow's worked at Ultra and BFG before too. And in the last few years he hadn't been doing that many reviews anyway. (he doesn't do any since the stint at Corsair for obvious reasons)

It's almost all OklahomaWolf doing reviews these days with the odd thing from Tazz. It's not like RM650 and CS550M got recommended awards, and I don't really see any signs of some favoritism or being less critical based on brands.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Jonny Gerow's worked at Ultra and BFG before too. And in the last few years he hadn't been doing that many reviews anyway. (he doesn't do any since the stint at Corsair for obvious reasons)
> 
> It's almost all OklahomaWolf doing reviews these days with the odd thing from Tazz. It's not like RM650 and CS550M got recommended awards, and I don't really see any signs of some favoritism or being less critical based on brands.


Actually so my sudden panic was not warranted at all.
Wolf actually does the funniest and actually entertaining and accurate reviews though


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Jonny Gerow's worked at Ultra and BFG before too. And in the last few years he hadn't been doing that many reviews anyway. (he doesn't do any since the stint at Corsair for obvious reasons)
> 
> It's almost all OklahomaWolf doing reviews these days with the odd thing from Tazz. It's not like RM650 and CS550M got recommended awards, and I don't really see any signs of some favoritism or being less critical based on brands.


Is the CS series replacing the CX or are they a whole different line? Too many darn PSU's to keep track of from Corsair these days.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Is the CS series replacing the CX or are they a whole different line? Too many darn PSU's to keep track of from Corsair these days.


Dont think it will replace the CX its way overpriced for that think it will fit between the CX and RM


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont think it will replace the CX its way overpriced for that think it will fit between the CX and RM


Damn, LOL! All these Corsair PSU lines it is hard to keep track of and then wait if they get into the SFF/SFX market.

Who is this CS market catering after?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Damn, LOL! All these Corsair PSU lines it is hard to keep track of and then wait if they get into the SFF/SFX market.
> 
> Who is this CS market catering after?


I have no idea where the market for the CS is

Its just a bit less then the RM which is way too high so it would fit between the TX and RM

But the TX is better so again why spend more to get something thats worse


----------



## Robilar

I think it is safe to say (and thanks for a great thread Shilka!) that pretty much anything by Seasonic (or with Seasonic internals) is guaranteed to at least be decent. I've owned a few Corsair power supplies (will never forget my HX1050 that died a couple of years back...).

Any time I have bought Seasonic, I have not had an issue. I currently have a Seasonic in one system and an Antec with Seasonic internals in the other. Nary an issue to be found


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I think it is safe to say (and thanks for a great thread Shilka!) that pretty much anything by Seasonic (or with Seasonic internals) is guaranteed to at least be decent. I've owned a few Corsair power supplies (will never forget my HX1050 that died a couple of years back...).
> 
> Any time I have bought Seasonic, I have not had an issue. I currently have a Seasonic in one system and an Antec with Seasonic internals in the other. Nary an issue to be found


Your HX1050 was not Seasonic that was a CWT unit

The RM is also CWT with the CS being made by Great Wall


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Your HX1050 was not Seasonic that was a CWT unit
> 
> The RM is also CWT with the CS being made by Great Wall
> 
> Main point of this thread is to show that you pay more money for something with higher ripple worse voltage regulation and cheap ass low grade chinese capacitors


Yes I know it wasn't (hence my point that it died... got me right off Corsair products for awhile).


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Who is this CS market catering after?


CS market is whoever doesn't know better (or knows and yet doesn't care about other things) and wants the cheapest 80 plus gold and partially modular power supply and/or wants at least some of the above and something that's pretty quiet. That is, in markets where there's not cheaper 80 plus gold and partially modular power supplies. In the US, you may as well buy Rosewill Capstone-M instead, for example. Practically, a lot of buyers don't understand build quality and power supply performance and/or don't know where to find information on that kind of thing, so Corsair at least claims there's some large amount of buyers that would rather have a product like CS than the old TX.

Also, if you're not an enthusiast and don't run your computer that hard or for that long, CS might actually be more desirable than TX despite the lower components and output quality. It's maybe more useful for HTPC builds? But really, in that case, there's no model under 450W for those users, so...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Is the CS series replacing the CX or are they a whole different line? Too many darn PSU's to keep track of from Corsair these days.


CX is popular and not getting replaced, according to Corsair. CS is definitely a different line.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I think it is safe to say (and thanks for a great thread Shilka!) that pretty much anything by Seasonic (or with Seasonic internals) is guaranteed to at least be decent


There's at least one counterexample, the Arctic Cooling Fusion (S12II gone wrong by way of overcheapification; if you want a low cost you don't ask Seasonic to OEM in the first place generally):
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=209


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> CS market is whoever doesn't know better (or knows and yet doesn't care about other things) and wants the cheapest 80 plus gold and partially modular power supply and/or wants at least some of the above and something that's pretty quiet. That is, in markets where there's not cheaper 80 plus gold and partially modular power supplies. In the US, you may as well buy Rosewill Capstone-M instead, for example. Practically, a lot of buyers don't understand build quality and power supply performance and/or don't know where to find information on that kind of thing, so Corsair at least claims there's some large amount of buyers that would rather have a product like CS than the old TX.
> 
> Also, if you're not an enthusiast and don't run your computer that hard or for that long, CS might actually be more desirable than TX despite the lower components and output quality. It's maybe more useful for HTPC builds? But really, in that case, there's no model under 450W for those users, so...
> CX is popular and not getting replaced, according to Corsair. CS is definitely a different line.
> There's at least one counterexample, the Arctic Cooling Fusion (S12II gone wrong by way of overcheapification; if you want a low cost you don't ask Seasonic to OEM in the first place generally):
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=209


That was the name i forgot the name of that series

You talked about that series before and i recall it as one of if not the worst Seasonic made series

Edit also the worst looking PSU i have ever seen


----------



## PsyM4n

There are actually plenty of Seasonic designs that go bad one way or another. Now, there are quite a few power supplies from other "quality" brands that go bad, but the statistics from 2-3 years ago showed that Seasonic had the most RMAs compared to the likes of Delta, CWT, Enhance, etc.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> There are actually plenty of Seasonic designs that go bad one way or another. Now, there are quite a few power supplies from other "quality" brands that go bad, but the statistics from 2-3 years ago showed that Seasonic had the most RMAs compared to the likes of Delta, CWT, Enhance, etc.


Is that not because of more sales overall vs the others?


----------



## mikeaj

Those were by percentage generally, though often counted by returns rate (return due to coil whine and the thing still working fine would count), depending on which statistics are being pointed to.

It seems like some decent number of people had issues with products based on the high-wattage X series, and yeah, plenty of power supplies with lower output quality might have better longevity or lower failure rate in the "does it work or not?" category.

Seasonic isn't a top OEM in terms of volume of units shipped, so their QC is not necessarily tops. They just make a lot of high-performance enthusiast designs that enthusiast computer components brands pick up and use. In any case, from inspection of individual units it seems at least their soldering quality has improved in the last few years.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Jonny Gerow's worked at Ultra and BFG before too. And in the last few years he hadn't been doing that many reviews anyway. (he doesn't do any since the stint at Corsair for obvious reasons)
> 
> It's almost all OklahomaWolf doing reviews these days with the odd thing from Tazz. It's not like RM650 and CS550M got recommended awards, and I don't really see any signs of some favoritism or being less critical based on brands.


It's just something to look out for IMO









That's why with anything you can't trust one source for your reviews.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Those were by percentage generally, though often counted by returns rate (return due to coil whine and the thing still working fine would count), depending on which statistics are being pointed to.
> 
> It seems like some decent number of people had issues with products based on the high-wattage X series, and yeah, plenty of power supplies with lower output quality might have better longevity or lower failure rate in the "does it work or not?" category.
> 
> Seasonic isn't a top OEM in terms of volume of units shipped, so their QC is not necessarily tops. They just make a lot of high-performance enthusiast designs that enthusiast computer components brands pick up and use. In any case, from inspection of individual units it seems at least their soldering quality has improved in the last few years.


The only reason why their RMA percentage is pretty high is due to coil whine on the KM2 platform (X-series)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Damn, LOL! All these Corsair PSU lines it is hard to keep track of and then wait if they get into the SFF/SFX market.
> 
> Who is this CS market catering after?


Wait till you look at what CM is bringing to the market ... Well, at least they're easy to track.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The only reason why their RMA percentage is pretty high is due to coil whine on the KM2 platform (X-series)
> Wait till you look at what CM is bringing to the market ... Well, at least they're easy to track.


LOL! What is CM bringing to the market? This should be fun.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> LOL! What is CM bringing to the market? This should be fun.


Quite a few of them. Including TFX/SFX PSUs i think based on the V-series IIRC


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> There's at least one counterexample, the Arctic Cooling Fusion (S12II gone wrong by way of overcheapification; if you want a low cost you don't ask Seasonic to OEM in the first place generally):
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=209


not to mention the Silver Power Seasonic based supplies, a mate had one and he had a new underwear moment, when it went bang. I still have a hard time educating him on the different Seasonic platforms and oem differences.

Hopefully our friendly Corsair reps read threads like this one though, because the complaints are not unwarranted, and while some of the problems are either fixed or blown out of proportion, Corsair is definitely falling out of favour with many enthusiasts, and with the dwindling pc market, they need to keep their customers happy, and take a look at that price premium.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> not to mention the Silver Power Seasonic based supplies, a mate had one and he had a new underwear moment, when it went bang. I still have a hard time educating him on the different Seasonic platforms and oem differences.
> 
> Hopefully our friendly Corsair reps read threads like this one though, because the complaints are not unwarranted, and while some of the problems are either fixed or blown out of proportion, Corsair is definitely falling out of favour with many enthusiasts, and with the dwindling pc market, they need to keep their customers happy, and take a look at that price premium.


While unlike you say, Corsair isn't dwindling anytime soon. People just keep on buying Corsair products because it's "Corsair"


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Corsair is another word used for pirate for anyone that does not know


I have read this thread multiple times and your bias is offensive and immature. The fact that our name means "pirate" is not some mechanism designed to pilfer money from your pockets. It's been the same for 20 years, and whether you believe it or not, we're just a bunch of guys trying to make good parts and sell them to people who want them.

The TX series was replaced because people had multiple complaints:
1. It was expensive for a Bronze certified unit.
2. It was too loud.
3. It wasn't fully modular.

The RM series addressed those three complaints at around the same price point. (Though TX has typically been heavily discounted for the last year to keep people buying it, the original MSRPs for TX series and RM series are very close together)

You have legitimate complaints about some of your items. Capacitor selection, pricing - these things are all being addressed and have been mentioned in this thread. We are not perfect and all these concerns are being taken very seriously here at Corsair.

Those who truly know PSU design and layout (not me) have discussed the finer points of the RM series for months, and we have made changes already based on customer feedback, and a number of people have commented on that already.

But that being said, I find the attitude you have presented throughout this thread somewhat unprofessional. The first few posts had data overload and were mostly factual with a bit of opinion thrown in, but throughout the thread I feel that you have done your best to paint us as money-grubbing idiots who don't know anything about the industry, and though it won't change anything, I am here to let you know that we disagree.

We have engineers on staff, enthusiasts on staff, and hobbyists on staff who believe you are doing a disservice to the community.

The tag line under your name says "PSU Brands are meaningless, look up the OEM" is a disservice as well. Not everyone who buys from Seasonic gets the same part. Not everybody who buys from CWT gets the same part.

Time after time we've proven that even when we use a product that was similar to a product that was already on the market (our CWT units that were similar in platform to the Thermaltake units), we make changes that result in happier customers.

Our warranty and service separate us from our competition as well.

I will not denigrate Seasonic, they make fine PSUs. But so do many other companies. OEM is not the only important thing. Do you buy a Foxconn or Pegatron built phone? Do you even know the OEM of your phone? The answer for most people is no, because they don't care. What they want is features, price, and service. That balance is delicate and we never truly get it 100% right. But let's not be dishonest and pretend that all you need to do to buy a good PSU is to have Seasonic OEM it. There are lots of products out there that prove that, even from our competition.

We do not buy standard units off the shelf. We make significant modifications to the layouts and specifications, including fans, electrical components, etc. This changes the product, sometimes significantly. We offer a number of reasons to buy Corsair besides raw price/performance, and to suggest that anybody with a Corsair PSU in their build is a "fanboy" and incapable of making decisions for themselves is condescending and judgmental, not to mention incorrect.

What good will this reply do? It's clear you dislike our company, so I have been advised to ignore the thread - but I don't think I can any longer.

The reason I am posting this, instead of ignoring it, is simply because I believe you are doing the enthusiast community a disservice.

I will be honest here - there are better PSUs than the RM series. There are even some better PSUs that might cost slightly less. Had you left it at that, I wouldn't have minded.

But the attacks on our intent, our character, and our overall frame of mind I find distasteful and disappointing. I had higher hopes from the OCN community, which is usually one of the most mature and helpful hardware communities on the internet.

I'm pretty disappointed in this thread. What I hoped would involve an honest, and open discussion, has turned into two people making half-informed opinions and acting as schills for one of our competitors.

There are better ways to behave, guys. We should be better than that.


----------



## shilka

I was talking about the original meaning of the word Corsair not the company Corsair

Corsairs (French: corsaire) were privateers, authorized to conduct raids on shipping of a nation at war with France, on behalf of the French crown. Seized vessels and cargo were sold at auction, with the corsair captain entitled to a portion of the proceeds. Although not French Navy personnel, corsairs were considered legitimate combatants in France (and allied nations), provided the commanding officer of the vessel was in possession of a valid Letter of Marque (Lettre de Marque or Lettre de Course, the latter giving corsairs their name), and the officers and crew conducted themselves according to contemporary admiralty law. By acting on behalf of the French Crown, if captured by the enemy, they could claim treatment as prisoners of war, instead of being considered pirates. Because corsairs gained a swashbuckling reputation, the word "corsair" is also used generically as a more romantic or flamboyant way of referring to privateers, or even to pirates. The Barbary pirates of North Africa as well as Ottomans were sometimes called "Turkish corsairs".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_corsairs


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I was talking about the original meaning of the word Corsair not the company Corsair


...yes. I know.

Is something being loss in translation?


----------



## Phenomanator53

Since your already here CorsairGeorge, i would like to ask you a question regarding the OEM selections. how come i've never seen a corsair unit made by Delta Electronics? as far as i'm concerned, all the delta based units i've used or bought for friends no matter high end or low end have been great and very reliable. is there something that Delta has that would make partnering with them a bad idea?

P.S Im in no intention of offending anyone here.

Thanks.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

We choose suppliers based on a number of reasons. For one reason or another, whenever we've come close to working with Delta in the past, we've gone another way. They make excellent power supplies, but then again, so does Flextronics.

We have nothing against Delta and may work with them on future products if the opportunity arises.


----------



## Buxty

Maybe some enthusiasts feel like Corsair as a whole wasn't being open enough or in dialogue with the community about "failures" of the RM series, I don't know.

Even though I could look at a spec sheet for the CX series, for example and think to myself "I wouldn't put one in my rig" I do know friends with mid/high end systems that do use units like the CX series and will swear by them as they've had perfect performance over its lifetime.

That said, I do think it depends who you talk to, and if shilka would rather not recommend the RM series to other users then thats his prerogative, but I do think its constructive as you've demonstrated George it promotes conversation and dialogue that helps to dispel certain myths or rumors that may be circulating.

Maybe when i stop being a CM fanboy i'll switch to Corsair in future, but man their tweets keep my chucklin.


----------



## AlphaC

Shilka has a valid point however, if johnnyguru's claims on reddit are right Corsair ought to send new samples out to [H] and have a RM series Rev2 review (see Intel p67 --> z68)

A thermistor is less than a dollar in bulk.

If the RM units _are_ faulty there should be a recall /exchange and the units ought be fixed and sent back out to the customers. I don't think keeping quiet and waiting for people to RMA is a good idea

Those CS and RM units are from GreatWall, that's something people expect from OCZ not Corsair.


----------



## DaveLT

Crikey. Big man george went mental on this one


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Although I'm hardly in a position to throw stones at the moment, I do think there are valid engineering complaints people have re: the RM series. The most salient of which is the use of Tier 3 capacitors in a confined space with little airflow. The first time I saw the RM750 internals I thought, "Those are CapXon capacitors, in an airless box." You and Jonny have expressed the reasoning behind using these parts, and apparently they are calculated to last out the warranty. They might even have passed accelerated aging tests, I forget if you mentioned that. But if I were the PM, with that layout, I think there were better ways to cost-down $1.50 than using CapXon instead of, say, Taicon or Teapo or SamXon. Doesn't have to be Tier 1 Japanese, just Tier 2. And your claims of it being calculated to last, based on temperature and ripple current spec, are not reassuring considering that CapXon has inflated and fudged their datasheets before. I also feel the dismissive slant that some of your representatives have taken to these concerns has contributed to the bad feelings some people are getting toward this series, especially with the overheating issue and the QC blip on the CSM units.

I'm just saying, I see where people are coming from.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> [snip]
> Time after time we've proven that even when we use a product that was similar to a product that was already on the market (our CWT units that were similar in platform to the Thermaltake units), we make changes that result in happier customers.
> 
> [snip]
> We do not buy standard units off the shelf. We make significant modifications to the layouts and specifications, including fans, electrical components, etc.


I'm not going to address the other things because they stand on their own. Some of these things I've been saying over the years.

As for these two cherry-picked items,

1. I'm pretty sure I see a reference to Corsair HX750 / HX850 vs. Thermaltake Toughpower XT 575W / 675W / 775W / 875W, though maybe I'm forgetting something else too. To be honest, this is an example I think of myself sometimes, how you souped up CWT DSG. Or is my timeline off? I thought the Corsair units were out before the Thermaltakes, or at least that's when reviews appeared (2009 vs. 2010). Or was it some CWT PUQ / PUQ-G units or even back to some of the PSH-based power supplies? Hm...

2. Along those lines, by "modifications to the layouts" I don't know of a way to interpret it other than significant PCB changes, changing the circuit and components or at least routing the wiring (well, PCB traces) differently or possibly just heatsink / physical components changes. I don't really recall significant PCB changes (by casual visual inspection, which is admittedly not at all a way to thoroughly investigate anything as complicated as these PCBs) in recent power supplies when compared to similar offerings from competitors, not that I'd think that whatever the OEM had in the first place necessarily needs a change-it probably doesn't. Am I just not looking that hard, do you mean something else, or perhaps are the substantial differences in say AX1200, AXi, or other more custom offerings that aren't on commonly used platforms? I can't say I recall seeing a different layout on say CX than what competitors offer, TX V2 than what competitors offer, AX than what competitors offer, etc. This is all differences in fans, fan modes, components choices, cabling, customer service, price, etc. aside.

I'm not saying I expect a difference; rather I'm curious to see what I've missed or if it's just a misunderstanding.

Now for a different and more important matter, what's with the obsession with hybrid fanless modes, anyway, to have them on so many of the product lines? I care more about acoustical noise than the vast majority of users, and I don't really see the point. Run a lot of these fans at low speeds and nobody's going to hear them anyway except maybe the guys that are in the market for completely fanless power supplies, and that doesn't really seem to be your target market. And with some forced airflow, you could give some of those capacitors baking near the heatsinks a bit of a better fighting chance, huh? Okay, maybe at low fan speeds you're not really making an incredible temp difference where it counts, but still.

And the more complicated the fan control needs to be, especially around the turn on/off area with the hysteresis control and all that, the more chances there are for problems, which is something you already saw on the earlier units rolled out with the feature, right? Especially on platforms that didn't already have this to begin with.

Do the users demand it? Is it a marketing checkbox kind of thing? Does it really help? I mean, it's probably not a big deal either way, but I'm not convinced you're on the right side of things, especially with the midrange units getting the feature. You're also certainly not the only ones doing it.

I guess it's cheaper to implement than upgrading the fan quality, caps and ICs and other components, getting bigger heatsinks, etc., and running slower fan speeds throughout the load range.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Although I'm hardly in a position to throw stones at the moment, I do think there are valid engineering complaints people have re: the RM series. The most salient of which is the use of Tier 3 capacitors in a confined space with little airflow. The first time I saw the RM750 internals I thought, "Those are CapXon capacitors, in an airless box." You and Jonny have expressed the reasoning behind using these parts, and apparently they are calculated to last out the warranty. They might even have passed accelerated aging tests, I forget if you mentioned that. But if I were the PM, with that layout, I think there were better ways to cost-down $1.50 than using CapXon instead of, say, Taicon or Teapo or SamXon. Doesn't have to be Tier 1 Japanese, just Tier 2. And your claims of it being calculated to last, based on temperature and ripple current spec, are not reassuring considering that CapXon has inflated and fudged their datasheets before. I also feel the dismissive slant that some of your representatives have taken to these concerns has contributed to the bad feelings some people are getting toward this series, especially with the overheating issue and the QC blip on the CSM units.
> 
> I'm just saying, I see where people are coming from.


And had the discussion remained there, I don't know if I would have had a problem.

But it didn't. Like I said, there are legitimate questions about capacitor choice and other items on all sorts of power supplies. And these are correct to bring up.

But let's not sit here and pretend that this didn't get ugly and unprofessional.

It's not about disagreement or discussion - that's expected.

It's about acting like adults and having a rational, reasonable discussion.

This type of thread is something I'd expect to see on youtube comments, not OCN. I mean, hell, somebody photoshopped a racist caricature cartoon with a Corsair logo. Personally I feel sorry for whoever thinks that was even adding anything to the discussion.

You guys want to criticize the product, that's fine. You want to have an intelligent discussion, I welcome and embrace that.

But this adolescent namecalling is the type of thing that brings a great forum like OCN into the weeds. I'm 35 years old, so I've seen this happen to a number of great forums in the past. Once people stop having a reasonable discussion and start acting like morons, the more mature and responsible members leave. And then all that's left is loud idiots.

I don't want to see that happen to OCN, and of course, because this one is targeted at Corsair, I get a little bit sensitive about it. Especially when there are factual inaccuracies spouted by people who just don't know any better, and they end up misleading people who come here seeking reasonable information.


----------



## shilka

Anyone that claim i am biased against Corsair are wrong

A thing i want to talk i was informed that the problem with the missing 5v grounding bridge WAS!!! fixed so that part of this thread WAS!!! removed

As far as i know all this is information is right if someone can prove its not then of course it will be fixed

You cant complain about me being biased when i do admit i was wrong and DID removed wrong information

I have talked about just about any unit with substandard parts before and often do

So here is another example this time why you should not buy an NZXT HALE 82 V2

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461934/why-you-should-not-buy-an-nzxt-hale-82-v2#post_21654893

Anyone that claim i am biased and i hate Corsair and that i talk about only Corsair units and nothing else

You are wrong i talk about everything that is not very good no matter the brand or OEM

I could go on and on but that would just waste everyone´s time i made a point which i stand by no matter if everyone agrees or not

Also that cartoon picture of Corsair WAS going too far i will side with George on that one as its a Nazi cartoon


----------



## BakerMan1971

I suppose the reason people think there is bias against Corsair here is because the thread has been heavily discussed, when a discussion erupts over such popular brands, which many of us feel comfortable as a go to when doing a build or repair, tensions and opinions do get raised.

Over the past few years, reviews have gone from debating whether a PSU would go up in smoke to minute differences in ripple and voltage regulation, way beyond the understanding of the majority of people who look at the numbers and pick the ones that look 'best'which I myself am guilty of from time to time.

My point is, we are now narrowing down minute differences between available supplies, coil whine for example is often only noticeable when a machine is cold and just starting to be heavily used.
These are little niggles, that will in no way have any measurable detriment to the performance of a PC.

Provided the supply is used within spec, and doesn't have a warranty failure of any kind, you can expect years of service, backed by some of the industries longest warranties, many supplies from our favourite manufacturers come with 5 or even 7 years warranty, which is in fact way beyond my upgrade time anyway.

Keep a level head guys, and shop smart.


----------



## PsyM4n

Well, now that a Corsair representative is around it would be a good idea to ask if the low wattage RM series got the fix-up treatment as the higher wattage models did.

Well, did they? Is there a new revision with the 5v bridge fixed?

Also, now that we're at it, are there any plans for multiple rail power supplies from Corsair? As an extra safety measurement and such... It doesn't have to be written on the specs sticker or listed on the product box and such (if you're so concerned about marketing). Listed or not, it will be a plus and gather potential customers who wish for extra protection and the likes.


----------



## Yellowbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes but EVGA did it as soon as they found the problem
> 
> *Corsair has done jack .... about it and its been known at least for weeks that the problem was there*


Wrong. We identified the issue and took steps to correct it back in OCT of 2013. You are a little late to the party. Care to correct yourself since you claim you are removing incorrect information from this thread?

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123484
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAM GUY;681523*
> The Corsair RM series power supplies are designed to run without active cooling for up to 40% load at typical room temperatures (25°C, or 77°F) and are capable of continuously outputting 100% of output capability at ambient temperatures of up to 40°C (104°F). We have found that our power supplies are typically used in environments much lower than 40°C and tend to have some natural aspiration within the chassis that allows for some air movement, such as from a nearby graphics card or chassis fan, within the PSU housing, when temperatures exceed normal room temperatures. We have found that this normal aspiration can maintain Corsair's Zero-RPM fan-less mode even at temperatures as high as 35°C (95°F) when only at 40% load for durations of up to 15 minutes.
> 
> Thanks to recent feedback provided by an early reviewer, we have discovered a PSU fan operation issue that can be triggered with the RM750 and RM850W under highly unusual operating conditions. For the issue to occur, the PSU must be run for more than 15 minutes at:
> 
> Ambient temperature 35°C (95°F) or higher
> Zero ambient airflow, i.e. no airflow provided by system fans or by fans on other components
> Under these conditions, impacted PSUs may shut down before the cooling fan starts spinning. This shutdown will cause no damage to the PSU or the system. As these conditions are extraordinarily harsh, we believe most users will not be impacted. If you feel you have a unit that has been impacted, we are offering advance replacement returns for the PSU, with Corsair paying all freight costs. Please click here for instructions on how to obtain a replacement unit, or to ask any questions.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Corsair; we are committed to making sure you are completely satisfied with your purchase.
> 
> Update - November 14, 2013:
> In an effort to improve our products for all of our users, we have updated the RM750 and RM850 to resolve this issue. The thermistor circuit that is used to measure the temperature for the fan controller and OTP has been changed in all RM750 and RM850 PSU's moving forward. An additional resistor has been added that will result in the fan turning on prior to the condition that causes the PSU to shut down in the event that temperatures exceed 45°C.


----------



## shilka

I missed that so that was not on purpose


----------



## mrawesome421

skilka, If someone asks about a Corsair unit, you will ALWAYS link them to something else. You never have any constructive conversations about the unit in question except to say either one of two things:

"It's alright, BUT....blah blah blah"

or

"don't get that one, [insert link to diff manufacturer here]"

That is why your looked at as biased shilka. I doubt there is a single corsair unit on the market that you would agree with purchasing, let alone suggesting to others. Its very, very noticeable to some of us (not just Corsair owners either) and it's why I no longer browse the PSU section of this great forum. And now you have other users that think your some kind of PSU guru and think that if skilka says its crap then it must be crap.

What a load of...









It's just one post after another of you slamming on the Corsair brand if someone should ask about them. You seriously will not let a single thread go on with the possibility of that person purchasing a Corsair unit. You have to sway them away from that idea at all costs - and THAT is where your looked at as biased in my eyes.


----------



## shilka

You just said it yourself you dont browse the PSU section so what do you know what i say or dont


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> skilka, If someone asks about a Corsair unit, you will ALWAYS link them to something else. You never have any constructive conversations about the unit in question except to say either one of two things:
> 
> "It's alright, BUT....blah blah blah"
> 
> or
> 
> "don't get that one, [insert link to diff manufacturer here]"
> 
> That is why your looked at as biased shilka. I doubt there is a single corsair unit on the market that you would agree with purchasing,


He always has a list of PSU's to suggest based on price range and what is needed. It just happens Corsair doesn't have a #1 spot on the list. Most of the threads I see involving asking about a PSU, someone is asking if a Corsair [enter series here] is what they need. Usually they have it overshot in watts, or it is a lower end trying to run dual GPU. I can see how he looks bias, but he really isn't. Also, he talks in short, quick sentences, so it may seems like he is being a little rude - yet he isn't.

If the Corsair Rep is still in here, check out my sig rig


----------



## shilka

Despite how much it looks like i dislike the CX i have saved a dozen people from buying a junker unit and told them to get a CX

So calling me biased is just plain wrong


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> skilka, If someone asks about a Corsair unit, you will ALWAYS link them to something else. You never have any constructive conversations about the unit in question except to say either one of two things:
> 
> "It's alright, BUT....blah blah blah"
> 
> or
> 
> "don't get that one, [insert link to diff manufacturer here]"
> 
> That is why your looked at as biased shilka. I doubt there is a single corsair unit on the market that you would agree with purchasing, let alone suggesting to others. Its very, very noticeable to some of us (not just Corsair owners either) and it's why I no longer browse the PSU section of this great forum. And now you have other users that think your some kind of PSU guru and think that if skilka says its crap then it must be crap.
> 
> What a load of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just one post after another of you slamming on the Corsair brand if someone should ask about them. You seriously will not let a single thread go on with the possibility of that person purchasing a Corsair unit. You have to sway them away from that idea at all costs - and THAT is where your looked at as biased in my eyes.


Let me ask you a short question ...
CX = Mediocre at a average price point that usually SF makes way better products with. Would you recommend them?
CS = Lame and mediocre v2
AX = Same PSU from Seasonic and more expensive. Why buy it when you can get the same for less?
AXi = Not particularly well-performing yet very expensive. And Corsair Link is a arse to get right
RM = Those caps ... engineered to last out till warranty is over. Spells disaster. I can buy something at that price point that is made out of all japanese caps from seasonic (Granted it's not seasonic selling it) and is also gold certified and fully modular and can definitely trust in it AFTER the warranty runs out.
TX = Loud and nothing in particular.
VS = The worst PSUs I've seen for a "enthusiast" PSU
GS = Don't even get me started ...


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Let me ask you a short question ...
> CX = Mediocre at a average price point that usually SF makes way better products with. Would you recommend them?
> CS = Lame and mediocre v2
> AX = Same PSU from Seasonic and more expensive. Why buy it when you can get the same for less?
> AXi = Not particularly well-performing yet very expensive. And Corsair Link is a arse to get right
> RM = Those caps ... engineered to last out till warranty is over. Spells disaster. I can buy something at that price point that is made out of all japanese caps from seasonic (Granted it's not seasonic selling it) and is also gold certified and fully modular and can definitely trust in it AFTER the warranty runs out.
> TX = Loud and nothing in particular.
> VS = The worst PSUs I've seen for a "enthusiast" PSU
> *GS = Don't even get me started* ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also update:
> 
> We went to Fry's today and got a 3570k and a new PSU....Also we let Frys test his Corsair GS700 and confirmed to be the culprit oh this whole nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , an overvoltage on the rails and the technician hears cracking noise in the PSU when he switched it on.
> Its confirmed to be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly that PSU only lasted less than 6 months....Looks like Corsair won't be in my friend's recommended PSUs brands list anymore.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> skilka, If someone asks about a Corsair unit, you will ALWAYS link them to something else. You never have any constructive conversations about the unit in question except to say either one of two things:
> 
> "It's alright, BUT....blah blah blah"
> 
> or
> 
> "don't get that one, [insert link to diff manufacturer here]"
> 
> That is why your looked at as biased shilka. I doubt there is a single corsair unit on the market that you would agree with purchasing, let alone suggesting to others. Its very, very noticeable to some of us (not just Corsair owners either) and it's why I no longer browse the PSU section of this great forum. And now you have other users that think your some kind of PSU guru and think that if skilka says its crap then it must be crap.
> 
> What a load of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just one post after another of you slamming on the Corsair brand if someone should ask about them. You seriously will not let a single thread go on with the possibility of that person purchasing a Corsair unit. You have to sway them away from that idea at all costs - and THAT is where your looked at as biased in my eyes.


When a person is able to get a Good Corsair psu (AX,HX) at relatively cheap price, he let them get it.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> skilka, If someone asks about a Corsair unit, you will ALWAYS link them to something else. You never have any constructive conversations about the unit in question except to say either one of two things:
> 
> "It's alright, BUT....blah blah blah"
> 
> or
> 
> "don't get that one, [insert link to diff manufacturer here]"
> 
> That is why your looked at as biased shilka. I doubt there is a single corsair unit on the market that you would agree with purchasing, let alone suggesting to others. Its very, very noticeable to some of us (not just Corsair owners either) and it's why I no longer browse the PSU section of this great forum. And now you have other users that think your some kind of PSU guru and think that if skilka says its crap then it must be crap.
> 
> What a load of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just one post after another of you slamming on the Corsair brand if someone should ask about them. You seriously will not let a single thread go on with the possibility of that person purchasing a Corsair unit. You have to sway them away from that idea at all costs - and THAT is where your looked at as biased in my eyes.


I don't think anyone here in the PSU section is out to bash corsair as a brand, they do make some excellent products!

the reason shilka & others do not really recommend corsair psu's is quite simply there a many better value units out there that are more reliable & perform better.
and calling him biased & that he is the only one who says such things is not right or true really!
I can honestly say I have owned a fair few corsair psu's & I use to swear by them, not anymore though as I have had the shoddy TXM series sway me away!
years ago they were good, cant really say the same nowadays though?

Personally if I was going to buy a corsair psu? the only series I would buy is the AX? that's it! and it would be dearer in most cases to do so!

all anybody does here when recommending a PSU is try & give people the best value for money & a unit that will be the most reliable for there requirements!

Sure some people will favour certain brands & that's fine, I personally like XFX PSU's over most other brands, simply because I like the look of them & know they are pretty good quality, however if there was crap inside of them I wouldn't like them so much really now would I ?

Its quite simple if you want to buy a Corsair PSU that's up to you!

Everybody attacking shilka because of the information he provides should really just stop, He is a credit to the community & im sure there would be a lot more people crying that there PSU has blown up without him! Just because every little detail isn't listed or updated is irrelevant, I don't see Corsair posting any information here to inform people of any problems with there units?

Id say really you ought to thank him! as im sure that Corsair may actually be taking notice & improve there current lineup of PSU's.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I missed that so that was not on purpose


But this is my entire point. You are spouting off "facts" to people that trust you, and you have made numerous factual errors and blatantly incorrect statements.

Whether you know you're doing it or not is irrelevant. You have good intentions, I believe that. But your methods need to be addressed. If you continue with your current methodology you will be causing a huge amount of headaches for the people who come to this forum asking for legitimate feedback.

Why don't you talk about trying to get your power supply replaced if it dies?
Why don't you talk availability and what's easy to find for customers locally?
Why don't you talk about real world usage and the difference between 30mV ripple and 40mV ripple being completely and totally useless in a real world scenario?

You're trying man, I believe that. I want to believe that deep down, you want to do this because you want to help people make good decisions.

But what I'm saying is that if you don't change the way you evaluate vendors (and not just Corsair, but all vendors) then you're going to be recommending people buy products that they may not be able to easily find, or easily RMA, and that would be louder and less suited to their actual needs and desires because you're on a blind tear against Brand X or Brand Y.

My only piece of advice to you is to act less like a talk show host spouting off information with bad facts backing them, and more as an educator and teacher.

This may hurt to hear, but a number of people have sent me very positive PMs and messages (and rep) for my comments in this thread. It's not just me, the rest of the community wants you to tone it down a notch and be more fair and measured in your response.

I know you don't get paid for this, and it's of your own free will. But I think if you're going to put the effort into it, please try and act as the mature, responsible leader that settles arguments, not starts them.


----------



## korruptedkaos

George, I believe your just fanning the flames here mate.

I believe we live in a free society where one can express his own opinion on a product!

to me all your doing with your posts is just nitpicking at one member of the community & making yourself look bad!

Regardless of what the facts are now, it doesn't take away from the fact that mostly the information is all correct.

Also talking about what is easy to RMA etc or easy to obtain for someones regional location, well that says it all rolleyes.gif

we shouldn't even have to worry about RMA's on purchasing a new unit.

Im pretty sure you just want him to shut up because you are seeing the effects from it in sales. Well good! produce something better!

oh & thx for completing corsairs image on how they deal with criticism about there products


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Despite how much it looks like i dislike the CX i have saved a dozen people from buying a junker unit and told them to get a CX
> 
> So calling me biased is just plain wrong


Not from what I've seen, any time a CX unit is mentioned in a thread you always shoot it down and claim it as a not very good product and recommend products that are the same quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> You guys want to criticize the product, that's fine. You want to have an intelligent discussion, I welcome and embrace that.
> 
> But this adolescent namecalling is the type of thing that brings a great forum like OCN into the weeds. I'm 35 years old, so I've seen this happen to a number of great forums in the past. Once people stop having a reasonable discussion and start acting like morons, the more mature and responsible members leave. And then all that's left is loud idiots.
> 
> I don't want to see that happen to OCN, and of course, because this one is targeted at Corsair, I get a little bit sensitive about it. Especially when there are factual inaccuracies spouted by people who just don't know any better, and they end up misleading people who come here seeking reasonable information.


I 100% agree with you here, it is getting quiet silly around here. I wish I had more time to devote to correcting the factual inaccuracies that get thrown around on here a lot, but with work and classes I'd rather spend what free time I get doing things more enjoyable. I have an Associate of Applied Science in Electronics Technology and know quiet a bit more about how power supplies work and use that to make my own judgement in what I consider a quality PSU unit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> My only piece of advice to you is to act less like a talk show host spouting off information with bad facts backing them, and more as an educator and teacher.
> 
> .


I also agree with this, seems like people eat this stuff up as fact and then go around posting it and defending the information as if it was true.


----------



## PsyM4n

What worries me here is that a completely logical question I did earlier, regarding a known design flaw on a very specific line of Corsair PSUs (the low wattage RM series) was completely ignored.

On the other hand, I don't have a thousand posts backing me up here. Who's gonna take the time to listen to some random guy with fewer than 100 posts anyway? Looks like I greatly underestimated the e-peen factor. My bad.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Not from what I've seen, any time a CX unit is mentioned in a thread you always shoot it down and claim it as a not very good product and recommend products that are the same quality.


What particular product is the same quality as the CX?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> What worries me here is that a completely logical question I did earlier, regarding a known design flaw on a very specific line of Corsair PSUs (the low wattage RM series) was completely ignored.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't have a thousand posts backing me up here. Who's gonna take the time to listen to some random guy with fewer than 100 posts anyway? Looks like I greatly underestimated the e-peen factor. My bad.


I will and i do

You mean the CWT made models which are the whole series besides the 750 and 850 watts

I was told it was fixed by jonnyguru which was why that part was removed


----------



## PsyM4n

So it was fixed, just in a stealthy way.

I guess I should give my 2 cents regarding the whole matter now.

I also find shilka's approach regarding Corsair quite over the top, but he does have a point. No, actually more points than one. Even if he ends up not being subjective sometimes.

The Corsair representatives so far pinpointed to the errors shilka did in order to discredit him, and as a result, discredit his concerns too. This is common practice.
However, I never saw any Corsair representative discredit any of the Corsair zealots around the net. Ever. No matter the kind of nonsense those zealots claimed in order to support Corsair.
This kind of approach is nowhere near being subjective either, at all.

Regarding Corsair products being available and backed up by their warranty. There are dozens of known and reputable companies next to Corsair that do more or less the same thing. It's the likes of Antec, Seasonic, CoolerMaster, Silverstone, NZXT, Enermax, Thermaltake, etc.
More often than not have those companies messed up on one or more of their products. But most of the time they at least attempted to make up when applicable. Enermax had the conductive glue on their Liberty series, Antec had the Quattro series that blew up when overloaded, EVGA had their recent recalls, etc.

Now the thing is, sooner or later, every company messes up (if it survives long enough on the market). What the company does when that happens is what matters the most.
Well the good news, are that Corsair fixed their flawed parts.
The bad news are that many users end up getting the flawed parts instead of the fixed ones without even knowing that those parts are flawed.

Lastly the ugly part. Oh, and it IS ugly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Why don't you talk about trying to get your power supply replaced if it dies?
> Why don't you talk availability and what's easy to find for customers locally?
> Why don't you talk about real world usage and the difference between 30mV ripple and 40mV ripple being completely and totally useless in a real world scenario?


Here we have it. A Corsair representative criticizing the approach of a user who does all this in order to help people. The comment about 10mv of difference in ripple being useless in real world scenarios really ticked me off here. It's hypocrisy in all its glory.

For years, and I mean years, I've been listening of how superb are some power supplies (from Corsair and other companies) by using a "single power rail" and by "exceeding the ATX specification by 40%". It's advertised all over most reviews and the packaging of most products. And suddenly, after 10+ years of using those claims (that make no difference in real world scenarios by the way) Corsair decides that since someone else is doing it, but against them this time, it's useless.

Who do you think you're talking to? Someone mentally disabled or something? Is that the opinion you have about this community you previously claimed to have "higher hopes" of?
Well, you should get your facts straight. The community doesn't need your hopes. *YOU* need the community. Not the other way around. It's that simple.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> So it was fixed, just in a stealthy way.


Not so much in a stealth way. I don't expect you to go back and re-read this long thread, so I'll summarize.

As I explained to shilka:

The problem with the 750W and 850W affected all units made up until that point. That problem could seriously effect users, so Corsair made an announcement of the problem, fixed it and said they'd replace any units in that particular batch with newer units.

The problem with the 450~650W was limited to PVT samples, some of which were used for reviews and the issue was spotted by two reviewers (including Oklahoma Wolf). By the time those reviews went live, the issue was addressed before the first container even shipped out. Since it was something only spotted by two reviewers and not made a big issue out of (until this thread, of course), there was no need to throw up a bunch of red flags and panic users.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> The problem with the 450~650W was limited to PVT samples, some of which were used for reviews and the issue was spotted by two reviewers (including Oklahoma Wolf). By the time those reviews went live, the issue was addressed before the first container even shipped out. Since it was something only spotted by two reviewers and not made a big issue out of (until this thread, of course), there was no need to throw up a bunch of red flags and panic users.


You're right. Shouldn't the reviewers update their reviews though? In order to let the end users know that the issue does not affect retail units and such. The reviews alone count as red flags.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> But this is my entire point. You are spouting off "facts" to people that trust you, and you have made numerous factual errors and blatantly incorrect statements.
> 
> Whether you know you're doing it or not is irrelevant. You have good intentions, I believe that. But your methods need to be addressed. If you continue with your current methodology you will be causing a huge amount of headaches for the people who come to this forum asking for legitimate feedback.
> 
> Why don't you talk about trying to get your power supply replaced if it dies?
> Why don't you talk availability and what's easy to find for customers locally?
> Why don't you talk about real world usage and the difference between 30mV ripple and 40mV ripple being completely and totally useless in a real world scenario?
> 
> You're trying man, I believe that. I want to believe that deep down, you want to do this because you want to help people make good decisions.
> 
> But what I'm saying is that if you don't change the way you evaluate vendors (and not just Corsair, but all vendors) then you're going to be recommending people buy products that they may not be able to easily find, or easily RMA, and that would be louder and less suited to their actual needs and desires because you're on a blind tear against Brand X or Brand Y.
> 
> My only piece of advice to you is to act less like a talk show host spouting off information with bad facts backing them, and more as an educator and teacher.
> 
> This may hurt to hear, but a number of people have sent me very positive PMs and messages (and rep) for my comments in this thread. It's not just me, the rest of the community wants you to tone it down a notch and be more fair and measured in your response.
> 
> I know you don't get paid for this, and it's of your own free will. But I think if you're going to put the effort into it, please try and act as the mature, responsible leader that settles arguments, not starts them.


yeah i sort of agree with you shilka seems ot be anti corsair dont know why your ram seems good to me not as beefy as the hyperx t1 ddr2 i had in the old rig but still good


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Not so much in a stealth way. I don't expect you to go back and re-read this long thread, so I'll summarize.
> 
> As I explained to shilka:
> 
> The problem with the 750W and 850W affected all units made up until that point. That problem could seriously effect users, so Corsair made an announcement of the problem, fixed it and said they'd replace any units in that particular batch with newer units..
> 
> The problem with the 450~650W was limited to PVT samples, some of which were used for reviews and the issue was spotted by two reviewers (including Oklahoma Wolf). By the time those reviews went live, the issue was addressed before the first container even shipped out.


Finally someone that is highly reputable is here to set things straight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Since it was something only spotted by two reviewers and not made a big issue out of (until this thread, of course), there was no need to throw up a bunch of red flags and panic users


Exactly, people take this thread as fact and spread it like wildfire all over the forum without doing research and cause people to return perfectly fine PSU units. So glad you posted here with the correct facts.


----------



## davcc22

man oh man we have the whole corsar gang here


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> You're right. Shouldn't the reviewers update their reviews though? In order to let the end users know that the issue does not affect retail units and such. The reviews alone count as red flags.


Yep. And I'm sure Corsair would send them out. The problem is, from my stand point, the reviewer has to spend a bunch of time tearing the PSU apart just to amend the review to prove a point to a relatively small audience. There's not a lot of revenue for the website in doing that.


----------



## DaveLT

Still, the reviewer shouldn't do the QC. The FACTORY DOES! If the PV sample goes out with that problem it is a bad sign.


----------



## PsyM4n

A simple edit to the existing review, pointing out that Corsair claims to have fixed the problem on non-review units should be enough. Right now there are articles on 2 of the biggest sites that do PSU reviews which point out issues that should be non-existent in retail units... now, that can't be a good thing, right?

This hurts Corsair's reputation for no reason. Due to both the review score being affected and the negative feedback from places like this one.


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> The problem with the 450~650W was limited to PVT samples, some of which were used for reviews and the issue was spotted by two reviewers (including Oklahoma Wolf). By the time those reviews went live, the issue was addressed before the first container even shipped out.


In this case, if true that only PVT samples had this issue with the 5v, this was a completely self inflicted gunshot and could easily be fixed in future by sending retail samples out to reviewers. Ironically, this would be completely the opposite reason I have suggested sending such retail product before...but in this case perhaps more immediately damaging to the reputation (?) than the reason I have suggested.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Spectre]*
> 
> In this case, if true that only PVT samples had this issue with the 5v, this was a completely self inflicted gunshot and could easily be fixed in future by sending retail samples out to reviewers. Ironically, this would be completely the opposite reason I have suggested sending such retail product before...but in this case perhaps more immediately damaging to the reputation (?) than the reason I have suggested.


And also by saying it's a PVT sample is a bit of a leap of faith. Some people might think of it as a cherry picked sample


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Lastly the ugly part. Oh, and it IS ugly.
> Here we have it. A Corsair representative criticizing the approach of a user who does all this in order to help people. The comment about 10mv of difference in ripple being useless in real world scenarios really ticked me off here. It's hypocrisy in all its glory.
> 
> For years, and I mean years, I've been listening of how superb are some power supplies (from Corsair and other companies) by using a "single power rail" and by "exceeding the ATX specification by 40%". It's advertised all over most reviews and the packaging of most products. And suddenly, after 10+ years of using those claims (that make no difference in real world scenarios by the way) Corsair decides that since someone else is doing it, but against them this time, it's useless.
> 
> Who do you think you're talking to? Someone mentally disabled or something? Is that the opinion you have about this community you previously claimed to have "higher hopes" of?
> Well, you should get your facts straight. The community doesn't need your hopes. *YOU* need the community. Not the other way around. It's that simple.


Let's be frank. We make high end units with the best ripple and noise control in the world because that's what reviewers expect. What they test for. It may sound cynical, but we've been making power supplies for 8 years now, and the industry has changed dramatically.

In 2006 when we started, there were lots of shoddy products out there. Lots and lots of REALLY bad stuff, rated at peak, or just outright lies on the box.

In 2010 when we launched our AX series, the Gold certified market was taking off significantly and the "80 PLUS" rating became synonymous with quality in a lot of people's minds, though reviewers know it's only tied to efficiency, it became the single determining factor for most customers as to whether a power supply was "good" or not. Even now, I see people make that mistake. There are plenty of very decent Bronze certified units that get overlooked for questionable Gold certified units every day.

So if I seem like I'm making excuses, I apologize. It was not my intent. My intent was to point out that there are plenty of reasons to choose a brand besides reviews. If somebody came to me and said "Look, I want to buy a Corsair power supply, but this power supply from your competitor is on sale and a great deal this week", and I knew the product was solid and the company had good support, I'd recommend them. Before Corsair made PSUs I personally used Antec, Silverstone, and Seasonic products in most of my stuff. And though I'm exclusively Corsair now (employee discount can't be beat), if somebody were able to find a great deal on a good competing product, I'd have no problem with that.

Does 30mV vs. 40mV ripple really matter? It's insanely tough to test for. It probably makes no difference to most users. It might affect super high-end overclockers or something, the guys doing LN2 benching. I've seen Jake switch out PSUs and get an extra few hundred MHz on the CPU, and it's sometimes inexplicable what affects those guys.

So if I came across condescending, I apologize. It was not my intent. My intent is to have well-educated and mature discussion, and I felt it was time we chimed in here to let people know that some of the facts that have been mentioned here are incorrect or outdated.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Let's be frank. We make high end units with the best ripple and noise control in the world because that's what reviewers expect. What they test for. It may sound cynical, but we've been making power supplies for 8 years now, and the industry has changed dramatically.
> 
> In 2006 when we started, there were lots of shoddy products out there. Lots and lots of REALLY bad stuff, rated at peak, or just outright lies on the box.
> 
> In 2010 when we launched our AX series, the Gold certified market was taking off significantly and the "80 PLUS" rating became synonymous with quality in a lot of people's minds, though reviewers know it's only tied to efficiency, it became the single determining factor for most customers as to whether a power supply was "good" or not. Even now, I see people make that mistake. There are plenty of very decent Bronze certified units that get overlooked for questionable Gold certified units every day.
> 
> So if I seem like I'm making excuses, I apologize. It was not my intent. My intent was to point out that there are plenty of reasons to choose a brand besides reviews. If somebody came to me and said "Look, I want to buy a Corsair power supply, but this power supply from your competitor is on sale and a great deal this week", and I knew the product was solid and the company had good support, I'd recommend them. Before Corsair made PSUs I personally used Antec, Silverstone, and Seasonic products in most of my stuff. And though I'm exclusively Corsair now (employee discount can't be beat), if somebody were able to find a great deal on a good competing product, I'd have no problem with that.
> 
> Does 30mV vs. 40mV ripple really matter? It's insanely tough to test for. It probably makes no difference to most users. It might affect super high-end overclockers or something, the guys doing LN2 benching. I've seen Jake switch out PSUs and get an extra few hundred MHz on the CPU, and it's sometimes inexplicable what affects those guys.
> 
> So if I came across condescending, I apologize. It was not my intent. My intent is to have well-educated and mature discussion, and I felt it was time we chimed in here to let people know that some of the facts that have been mentioned here are incorrect or outdated.


That's not considering that Seasonic makes the same exact PSU (AX) and has the same problems and same performance. Oh sure.

In 2006 there were proper PSUs back then.

And seasonic launched their X-series which are the same damn PSUs

Do you know that 30mV to 40mV is a stark 30% difference? Besides any proper oscilloscope can let you see even a mV of ripple. Don't even talk about 40mV
Taking opinions from a employee is like shooting yourself. Any company will attempt to glorify one's products and the way the work but the line is crossed when a employee attempts to "dissonify" one's comments on a product. Shilka's comments have been right and I have been following PSUs for a long time and I AM a analog & power electronics expert

There never was a point on this thread where it wasn't mature. Do we have kids going on about how Corsair products are garbage? Nah.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Does 30mV vs. 40mV ripple really matter? It's insanely tough to test for. It probably makes no difference to most users. It might affect super high-end overclockers or something, the guys doing LN2 benching. I've seen Jake switch out PSUs and get an extra few hundred MHz on the CPU, and it's sometimes inexplicable what affects those guys.


For the record, it doesn't really matter in non extreme scenarios. Transistors used on overclocking boards can take the "heat". Even if the power supply is garbage that delivers something like 15 or 8 volts on the EPS connector those transistors have so wide input voltage range that they'll just work. More or less in a similar way an active PFC power supply works in the 100-240VAC range. The capacitors on these boards are usually more than capable of decreasing ripple, sometimes even if it's well above the ATX limit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> So if I came across condescending, I apologize. It was not my intent. My intent is to have well-educated and mature discussion, and I felt it was time we chimed in here to let people know that some of the facts that have been mentioned here are incorrect or outdated.


Well, if you took the time to notify the crowd about the reviewed samples not affecting retail in the first place then I wouldn't mention the problem at all. I should note here that the review on Jonny's page is the major offender here. From what I understand Jonny is part of Corsair, yet the info on the review covering one of your products on his site is outdated and involves an issue that you reportedly fixed. Who's at fault here? It's not some random review on a page you have no affiliation with. That's bad practice.

Anyway, some of the other considerations are still valid. More often than not, the competition has better price/component/performance ratio than Corsair lately.

I guess I should also mention the thing with "single rail" units again since the previous question I did about it was ignored. Is Corsair going out of the "single rail" wagon any time soon? The only companies I am aware of that have a major selection of PSUs with proper over-current protection are Enermax and Antec. Now if the likes of Corsair join in and ditch that dangerous "single rail" marketing scheme people are going to listen.

Other than that, apology accepted. The comment about how messy the power supply industry was back in the 2000s is also correct. But that was mostly because the internet was not so widely used back then and the masses had no way to tell what was good and what was garbage.

Lastly, I should note that my intention is not to bash Corsair or anything. My only intention is to offer constructive criticism.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Shilka reminds me of how I was back in 2010. Learning and educating at the same time. A good ground base of knowledge, but some major gaps. A bit hyperbolic on negative descriptors. Supportive of the underdogs.

George, I'd just like to point out that your claim that users will pass up a quality Bronze power supply to pick up a shoddy Gold is not likely true in aggregate. While it may be true in some cases, I think the market share figures for Corsair alone vs. Coolmax and Raidmax should be enough to demonstrate that that is a minor effect at best.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> George, I'd just like to point out that your claim that users will pass up a quality Bronze power supply to pick up a shoddy Gold is not likely true in aggregate. While it may be true in some cases, I think the market share figures for Corsair alone vs. Coolmax and Raidmax should be enough to demonstrate that that is a minor effect at best.


Hm, I'm not so sure there. Another explanation (and likely a very large contributing factor) would be that people buy Corsair over the other brands. It's hard to come up with fair comparisons where we're just looking at one or two variables being different, especially keeping price and brand the same.

However, I can really believe TX sales slowing down, especially without the price drops, and everybody knows about Antec Signature, right? A lot of FSP Aurum-based power supplies are somewhat successful despite not particularly being superior to the usual budget group reg, two-transistor forward design.

That said, even FSP Aurum is not exactly in the "shoddy" range, just not anything special at all. In fact, few of the 80 plus gold platforms are that bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> A simple edit to the existing review, pointing out that Corsair claims to have fixed the problem on non-review units should be enough. Right now there are articles on 2 of the biggest sites that do PSU reviews which point out issues that should be non-existent in retail units... now, that can't be a good thing, right?
> 
> This hurts Corsair's reputation for no reason. Due to both the review score being affected and the negative feedback from places like this one.


I agree. Even if you don't send out more review samples you can send out notices to the review sites once you've fixed an issue. Lots of sites are glad to publish comments or responses from the manufacturers. Regardless of whether or not you or I would take the manufacturer at face value and believe them, a number of readers will. And a lot of people directly or indirectly reference older reviews.

Also, I kind of agree that opening up a new unit isn't worth a reviewer's time. But updating their review by copy and pasting in a response doesn't take too long.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Well, that 's the point. People shop by brand before they shop by efficiency. Raidmax probably has the best scam going with their 80PLUS standard Andyson E platform "AE series" being sold as 80PLUS Gold. But I've seen Raidmax's market share at a couple of major retailers, and it's not large. And the AE series is hardly the largest portion of that.

Corsair is dumping the TX series in Mexico. That looks like a logistics goof to me, like they kept ordering at the old, pre-RM rate up until launch, and didn't have a proper phase-in/phase-out plan. Either that or they had a *loooot* of inventory.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> I should note here that the review on Jonny's page is the major offender here. From what I understand Jonny is part of Corsair, yet the info on the review covering one of your products on his site is outdated and involves an issue that you reportedly fixed. Who's at fault here? It's not some random review on a page you have no affiliation with. That's bad practice.


And I should note here that jonnyGURU now works at Corsair, not jonnyGURU.com. He retired from the site specifically to avoid the conflicts of interest you're talking about. Tony Day runs things at the site now, with some help from Izzy the pug









As for the review itself, I am the reviewer. My stance on the 5V jumper issue is the exact same as the last time I posted about it... it is a complete non-issue. There is not enough power available on the 5V rail of that unit to cause an issue. There isn't enough current draw in a modern rig that could be powered by a 650W unit to cause an issue. From page five:
Quote:


> And yes. The Extech says it's all good, now. So, if you're good at soldering and don't mind voiding your warranty, you too can now get those last two 5V wires working. But I'd really just leave them alone. They aren't needed, and voiding your warranty to fix this one little non-issue is probably not worth the bother.


That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## PsyM4n

I'd be funny if some motherboard is designed with the same logic as the PSU was designed though. By attempting to use power just from one of the "missing" wires while ignoring the rest. Now, that would be some serious combo trolling.


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> I'd be funny if some motherboard is designed with the same logic as the PSU was designed though. By attempting to use power just from one of the "missing" wires while ignoring the rest. Now, that would be some serious combo trolling.


I don't think DFI still makes enthusiast motherboards.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Spectre]*
> 
> I don't think DFI still makes enthusiast motherboards.


I don't think DFI is still in business??!?!

Anyhoo... yeah... I'm "jonnyGURU" the person. JonnyGURU.com is the website. I started it, but they won't change the name because that's been the name for over a decade.

It would be like Tom's Hardware changing their name to "The Hardware Site" because Tom left.... ok.... My ego isn't really that big.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> I don't think DFI is still in business??!?!
> 
> Anyhoo... yeah... I'm "jonnyGURU" the person. JonnyGURU.com is the website. I started it, but they won't change the name because that's been the name for over a decade.
> 
> It would be like Tom's Hardware changing their name to "The Hardware Site" because Tom left.... ok.... My ego isn't really that big.


How the hell did you get the nickname "Guru" anyway? I realize it's a play on your last name but did you come up with it or did you get called that somewhere?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> And I should note here that jonnyGURU now works at Corsair, not jonnyGURU.com. He retired from the site specifically to avoid the conflicts of interest you're talking about. Tony Day runs things at the site now, with some help from Izzy the pug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the review itself, I am the reviewer. My stance on the 5V jumper issue is the exact same as the last time I posted about it... it is a complete non-issue. There is not enough power available on the 5V rail of that unit to cause an issue. There isn't enough current draw in a modern rig that could be powered by a 650W unit to cause an issue. From page five:
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


It's nice to see the wolf chip in


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> How the hell did you get the nickname "Guru" anyway? I realize it's a play on your last name but did you come up with it or did you get called that somewhere?


A lot of people mispronounce my last name. And a lot of people pronounce it "guru". But it all started at The Clock restaurant in Vero Beach, back in 1989 when the hostess said, "Mr Guru, party of five. Table is ready...."


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> A lot of people mispronounce my last name. And a lot of people pronounce it "guru". But it all started at The Clock restaurant in Vero Beach, back in 1989 when the hostess said, "Mr Guru, party of five. Table is ready...."


now that is a good story


----------



## clloyd53

With over 30 years of daily PC use. I have never had a power supply fail yet. You can run all of the specs and have doom and gloom predictions. But if the PSU starts up every time you hit the switch. And performs every task asked of it. Then stats created as sales tools in a crowded market do not mean a thing.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clloyd53*
> 
> With over 30 years of daily PC use. I have never had a power supply fail yet. You can run all of the specs and have doom and gloom predictions. But if the PSU starts up every time you hit the switch. And performs every task asked of it. Then stats created as sales tools in a crowded market do not mean a thing.


How does this statement (beyond the "never had a power supply fail yet," which indicates some luck and provides some small anecdotal evidence) mean anything? Or rather, what kind of point are you trying to make?

It is patently obvious that what matters is whether or not the power supply you have works (and hopefully within specification and not doing mean things to the other components or not being annoyingly loud and so on) and not the stats about your particular model. Is that it? I mean, whether or not your power supply works isn't an indication of failure rates for that model, and it doesn't really have meaningful predictive power or tell you what you or other people should get.


----------



## clloyd53

There are many more testers and reviewers than there are parts manufacturers. Taking a part from a manufacturer or distributor gives the suppler opportunity to test and select what part they are submitting to be tested or reviewed. Raw materials and parts that the manufacturer use have variances in themselves. To get two batches of copper or any other alloy identical is hard to do. Ram manufacturers have the luxury of testing chips and using them in different qualities of dims. Most manufacturers do not have that luxury. The manufacturer must use what he is supplied in order to keep profit margins up. So one manufacturing run can vary from the next in quality. The only way to test a product. Is to take samples from retail suppliers. That have differing batch codes and manufacturing dates. And test many of them for consistency. Testing manufacturer supplied parts will only mimic the manufactures test data. Plus there are so many variables in testing including environment, equipment and software that one change changes the results. If a product runs and operates as expected. Then do you really need more than that?


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clloyd53*
> 
> With over 30 years of daily PC use. I have never had a power supply fail yet. You can run all of the specs and have doom and gloom predictions. But if the PSU starts up every time you hit the switch. And performs every task asked of it. Then stats created as sales tools in a crowded market do not mean a thing.


Lucky you


----------



## Hukkel

I got kinda scared by the title of this thread.

I looked around for a 1.000W PSU. The RM1000 was the cheapest decent brand and well 80plus rated PSU with a single 12v rail.
So I read some reviews and the RM1000 scored really well in all of them.
So coming here and reading the OP made wonder if I made a mistake.

I am glad in the end of the thread things were toned down a bit. I almost lost all faith in all pro review websites.

I have been very happy with the RM1000. It was cheaper than the other big name equivalents at 155 euros in The Netherlands. It was silent powering 3 280X gfx cards mining 24/7. It came with the Corsair link cable, it came with all the right cables, full modular, it was a joy to build and use.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Thanks for the review Hukkel, I think I said it somewhere before, comparisons now are being made on tiny differences, and sensible consumers will always take price into account.
I have agreed that where the Corsairs are more expensive than their equivalents, then it's a no-brainer.

Still happy with my ageing TX750 even though it has been relegated to test bench psu.


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Let me ask you a short question ...
> CX = Mediocre at a average price point that usually SF makes way better products with. Would you recommend them?
> CS = Lame and mediocre v2
> AX = Same PSU from Seasonic and more expensive. Why buy it when you can get the same for less?
> AXi = Not particularly well-performing yet very expensive. And Corsair Link is a arse to get right
> RM = Those caps ... engineered to last out till warranty is over. Spells disaster. I can buy something at that price point that is made out of all japanese caps from seasonic (Granted it's not seasonic selling it) and is also gold certified and fully modular and can definitely trust in it AFTER the warranty runs out.
> TX = Loud and nothing in particular.
> VS = The worst PSUs I've seen for a "enthusiast" PSU
> GS = Don't even get me started ...


A Class Support.


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I got kinda scared by the title of this thread.
> 
> I looked around for a 1.000W PSU. The RM1000 was the cheapest decent brand and well 80plus rated PSU with a single 12v rail.
> So I read some reviews and the RM1000 scored really well in all of them.
> So coming here and reading the OP made wonder if I made a mistake.
> 
> I am glad in the end of the thread things were toned down a bit. I almost lost all faith in all pro review websites.
> 
> I have been very happy with the RM1000. It was cheaper than the other big name equivalents at 155 euros in The Netherlands. It was silent powering 3 280X gfx cards mining 24/7. It came with the Corsair link cable, it came with all the right cables, full modular, it was a joy to build and use.


There is really no need to be scared at all as this thread is just knee jerk fear mongering that took off for no reason. Then the real professional reviewers stepped in and set the record straight.


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> There is really no need to be scared at all as this thread is just knee jerk fear mongering that took off for no reason. Then the real professional reviewers stepped in and set the record straight.


Who EXACTLY would that have been? What EXACTLY did they set straight?


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Spectre]*
> 
> Who EXACTLY would that have been? What EXACTLY did they set straight?


johnnyguru and Oklahoma wolf, two of the most reputable PSU reviewers. They explained that the issue had been fixed and the retail units are fixed now and will work perfectly fine without the problems over exaggerated in the OP.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> johnnyguru and Oklahoma wolf, two of the most reputable PSU reviewers. They explained that the issue had been fixed and the retail units are fixed now and will work perfectly fine without the problems over exaggerated in the OP.


That part was removed but it does still not change the fact that the RM is worse then competition at a higher price

Or the use of Teapo/CapXon/Ltec caps


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That part was removed but it does still not change the fact that the RM is worse then competition at a higher price
> 
> Or the use of Teapo/CapXon/Ltec caps


EXACTLY.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Saying that whats to say Teapo/CapXon and Ltec haven't sorted their products out, if CoolerMaster can they can.
Trust is hard earned and easily lost, but I haven't seen caps fail in a long time (thankfully).


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Saying that whats to say Teapo/CapXon and Ltec haven't sorted their products out, if CoolerMaster can they can.
> Trust is hard earned and easily lost, but I haven't seen caps fail in a long time (thankfully).


I'm sorry I DON'T like having THIRD GRADE caps in my PSU that costs AS MUCH AS the OTHERS.

CoolerMaster is excused because their older PSUs are ... Cheaper. This? No. V-series isn't made up of crappy caps


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm sorry I DON'T like having THIRD GRADE caps in my PSU that costs AS MUCH AS the OTHERS.
> 
> CoolerMaster is excused because their older PSUs are ... Cheaper. This? No. V-series isn't made up of crappy caps


I agree that i dont want 3rd rate parts in my PSU even if they claim they will last out the warranty

Just seems like unnecessary weak spots


----------



## BakerMan1971

I wouldn't say Coolermaster were cheaper, many premium supplies failed miserably, of course they have sorted things out now and I actually have a CM V700 in my rig at the moment.
But this goes for so many companies/brands, some start out cheap and unreliable and grow into something better, and this can happen at any level in any industry,
and as for what grade a component is, it does depend who is doing the grading.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I wouldn't say Coolermaster were cheaper, many premium supplies failed miserably, of course they have sorted things out now and I actually have a CM V700 in my rig at the moment.
> But this goes for so many companies/brands, some start out cheap and unreliable and grow into something better, and this can happen at any level in any industry,
> and as for what grade a component is, it does depend who is doing the grading.


EVGA had a horrible lineup all the way up to the G2 and P2 and then they went back to their old ways with the 430/500/500B/600B

NZXT has taken a huge nosedive with the NZXT HALE 82 V2 so any claim that i only flak Corsair when they cheap out is flatout wrong

Hell i dont even like the Cooler Master GM again CapXon


----------



## BakerMan1971

... and all it takes now is for some Japanese caps to have a failed model, and the whole market changes again









the mentality is noted in Back to the Future 3,
Doc 'No wonder this thing failed, it says Made in Japan!'
Marty "What do you mean Doc.... all the best stuff is made in Japan!"


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That part was removed but it does still not change the fact that the RM is worse then competition at a higher price
> 
> Or the use of Teapo/CapXon/Ltec caps


Over here it is cheaper than the competition.

It is not a universal truth.

I kinda have the feeling we're talking about good vs great here. While the topic OP makes it sound like it will make your house burn down.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Over here it is cheaper than the competition.
> 
> It is not a universal truth.
> 
> I kinda have the feeling we're talking about good vs great here. While the topic OP makes it sound like it will make your house burn down.


I never said that its not my fault if you misunderstand it

I just gave you the facts


----------



## PsyM4n

Well, here I'm more concerned about the specifications and potential design flaws rather than the exact brand and country of origin of the components.

For example, I'd rather get something with capxon or teapo caps and working overload protection than something with rubycons that pops when overloaded. Of course having the best of all worlds is a plus, but that rarely happens.

The amount of exaggeration on the performance on modern power supplies is also bugging me. I've seen people complaining when one of the minor rails goes like 1% off spec when some reviewer decides to draw 150 watts from them. Any system that will draw so much from the minor rails is like at least 10 years old and has no problem working under far worse conditions.

It would also be a good idea to not rely on reviews all that much either. More often than not, the reviewers miss some things or don't have the means to do some nice-to-have tests. No one is perfect after all.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I never said that its not my fault if you misunderstand it
> 
> I just gave you the facts


I don't remember having a go at you. I don't see why you have to say it like this.

I am going to stop replying here now since you obviously are getting upset about it.


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Well, here I'm more concerned about the specifications and potential design flaws rather than the exact brand and country of origin of the components.
> 
> For example, I'd rather get something with capxon or teapo caps and working overload protection than something with rubycons that pops when overloaded. Of course having the best of all worlds is a plus, but that rarely happens.
> 
> The amount of exaggeration on the performance on modern power supplies is also bugging me. I've seen people complaining when one of the minor rails goes like 1% off spec when some reviewer decides to draw 150 watts from them. Any system that will draw so much from the minor rails is like at least 10 years old and has no problem working under far worse conditions.
> 
> It would also be a good idea to not rely on reviews all that much either. More often than not, the reviewers miss some things or don't have the means to do some nice-to-have tests. No one is perfect after all.


Surely we have seen all this time that Seasonic PSUs have pretty much everything don't they?
XFX XTR is fully modular and is based on the Seasonic G which is a better PSU than the Corsair RM is.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Don't want to listen to what's recommended for bang-for-buck? Scram off and buy your own then.


End prices are not fixed though. What might sound good on paper ends up quite costly in many cases, especially when shipping costs take place.

Then you have many local retailers over-pricing popular components. The same seasonic unit that costs like 10$ cheaper than the Fortron equivalent on newegg might be about 50-100$ more expensive on another country.


----------



## Nukelear

If it is ok for you guys to buy Corsair PSU just because it's brand is Corsair even though you can get an *overall better* unit for the same/cheaper price, so be it. But you cannot stop the people in this forum to suggest best psu a thread starter can have for his money.

If the person looking for a power supply can get a CS550m for 50-60$, why not?
If the person looking for a power supply can get a RM550 for 70$, why not?

Value of the product itself over brand names.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> End prices are not fixed though. What might sound good on paper ends up quite costly in many cases, especially when shipping costs take place.
> 
> Then you have many local retailers over-pricing popular components. The same seasonic unit that costs like 10$ cheaper than the Fortron equivalent on newegg might be about 50-100$ more expensive on another country.


Well that's why the people here ask first where you will buy the psu so that they can see the prices and then decide what is the best your money can get.


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> johnnyguru and Oklahoma wolf, two of the most reputable PSU reviewers. They explained that the issue had been fixed and the retail units are fixed now and will work perfectly fine without the problems over exaggerated in the OP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> johnnyguru and Oklahoma wolf, two of the most reputable PSU reviewers. They explained that the issue had been fixed and the retail units are fixed now and will work perfectly fine without the problems over exaggerated in the OP.


Jon is not a power supply reviewer he is a paid employee of Corsair, as much as he is a personal friend, it should be obvious to objective observers that his comments on the subject publicly will be constrained to what is palatable to his employer. Though it is good that you said some since you missed other reviewers. At any rate, the poor component quality and performance of the units has hardly been rectified though which is fairly obvious to those who do not suffer from blind company loyalty. The RM series is a poor concept produced to satisfy a, ironically, loud handful of people that suffers from extremely poor execution. Only a few portions of the poor execution that corsair missed have been said to be corrected, the poor concept has not though.


----------



## Bomster

The RM650 is ~£75 in the UK.

I can't find another 650W, Gold rated, modular PSU for that money.

Can anyone else?


----------



## PsyM4n

http://www.lambda-tek.com/120-PG-0650-GR-EVGA-SUPERNOVA-650w-80-Modular-GOLD-PSU~cs/B1490401&origin=skinflint17.8

http://www.dabs.com/products/evga-750w-supernova-gold-psu-9BJM.html?utm_source=awin&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_content=AW00


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> http://www.lambda-tek.com/120-PG-0650-GR-EVGA-SUPERNOVA-650w-80-Modular-GOLD-PSU~cs/B1490401&origin=skinflint17.8
> 
> http://www.dabs.com/products/evga-750w-supernova-gold-psu-9BJM.html?utm_source=awin&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_content=AW00


In this case the Corsair RM has better voltage regulation then the EVGA SuperNova NEX650G so thats actually a worse unit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> The RM650 is ~£75 in the UK.
> 
> I can't find another 650W, Gold rated, modular PSU for that money.
> 
> Can anyone else?


Either go for a Seasonic G a Super Flower Golden Green or as shown above spend more and get a EVGA SuperNova G2 which is better then the RM in every single area

Do you even need 650 watts?


----------



## Bomster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Either go for a Seasonic G a Super Flower Golden Green or as shown above spend more and get a EVGA SuperNova G2 which is better then the RM in every single area
> 
> Do you even need 650 watts?


Right now I probably only need around 500 watts but I plan on installing another 770 when I get a 1440p monitor, so I figure 650 watts makes sense.

None of the mentioned PSUs can be had at £75 - I till can't see a big problem with the RM650. I'm not a Corsair fanboy at all but it seems like it gets a bad wrap on this forum. Other than the Hardcop article it receives mostly favourable reviews online, plus Corsair offer a good warranty so if there are any issues it can just go back.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> The RM650 is ~£75 in the UK.
> 
> I can't find another 650W, Gold rated, modular PSU for that money.
> 
> Can anyone else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> Right now I probably only need around 500 watts but I plan on installing another 770 when I get a 1440p monitor, so I figure 650 watts makes sense.
> 
> None of the mentioned PSUs can be had at £75 - I till can't see a big problem with the RM650. I'm not a Corsair fanboy at all but it seems like it gets a bad wrap on this forum. Other than the Hardcop article it receives mostly favourable reviews online, plus Corsair offer a good warranty so if there are any issues it can just go back.


Its not outright bad its just not as good as most of the other semi modular units in the same price range

It also seem like the RM has seen a small price drop

Again i will still say spend 10£ more and get yourself an EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts

100 watts more better made with better build quality better ripple and better voltage regulation

So 10£ and you get all that above then the RM seems like a less good option


----------



## Bomster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its not outright bad its just not as good as most of the other semi modular units in the same price range
> 
> It also seem like the RM has seen a small price drop
> 
> Again i will still say spend 10£ more and get yourself an EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts
> 
> 100 watts more better made with better build quality better ripple and better voltage regulation
> 
> So 10£ and you get all that above then the RM seems like a less good option


Yeah that's a good call.

I think I will stick with the RM though, as I have a £40 Amazon voucher to spend, and none of these other mentioned PSUs are on there at a reasonable price or listed at all.


----------



## ViTosS

Will I have problem of buying one RM850? Because here in Brazil RM850 instead of AX860? Here in my country the difference price between these two is really high, while the RM850 is R$600, the AX860 is R$800... I currently have one AX850 but planning to change because of the Corsair sleeved cables I want being not compatible with my current PSU...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Will I have problem of buying one RM850? Because here in Brazil RM850 instead of AX860? Here in my country the difference price between these two is really high, while the RM850 is R$600, the AX860 is R$800... I currently have one AX850 but planning to change because of the Corsair sleeved cables I want being not compatible with my current PSU...


You would be better off with an EVGA SuperNova G2 as well as EVGA will soon sell cables like Corsair does

Or better yet save your money and buy some Bitfenix Alchemy cables instead which are much better made and looks better the then Corsair cables
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> Yeah that's a good call.
> 
> I think I will stick with the RM though, as I have a £40 Amazon voucher to spend, and none of these other mentioned PSUs are on there at a reasonable price or listed at all.


XFX XTR is also an option that is a fully modular Seasonic G which again is better in every way

Or the Cooler Master V700

Again you can get much better for not that more money so the RM is not bad it just makes little sense from a value viewpoint


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You would be better off with an EVGA SuperNova G2 as well as EVGA will soon sell cables like Corsair does
> XFX XTR is also an option that is a fully modular Seasonic G which again is better in every way


But I need to buy like right now, and the Corsair has the exactly color I want to match my Corsair SP120 fans with blue rings


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> But I need to buy like right now, and the Corsair has the exactly color I want to match my Corsair SP120 fans with blue rings


Save your money and buy some Bitfenix Alchemy cables instead which are much better made and looks better the then Corsair cables

Trust me i have seen them and they are not that great as you think

AX850 is still a great PSU dont throw away your money on a PSU thats way worse that is a downgrade and would be a outright stupid thing to do


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Save your money and buy some Bitfenix Alchemy cables instead which are much better made and looks better the then Corsair cables
> 
> Trust me i have seen them and they are not that great as you think
> 
> AX850 is still a great PSU dont throw away your money on a PSU thats way worse that is a downgrade and would be a outright stupid thing to do


I see...I actually have one kit with my AX850, blue color sleeves, it's pretty good quality I think, and other thing is that they are not extensions, you can plug them right at your PSU. I think I may save some money and take one AX860 instead...Don't know...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I see...I actually have one kit with my AX850, blue color sleeves, it's pretty good quality I think, and other thing is that they are not extensions, you can plug them right at your PSU. I think I may save some money and take one AX860 instead...Don't know...


Dont bother getting a new PSU there is not that much reason to

Would ber cheaper to get lutro0 to make some cables for you

http://www.overclock.net/u/135653/lutro0
http://lutro0-customs.com/

That way you can also get your own custom colors/braid/pattern and it would feel and look much better


----------



## robE

Pfff, that xfx xtr seems the best mainstream psu







, shilka any ideea when they will be available in EU ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robE*
> 
> Pfff, that xfx xtr seems the best mainstream psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , shilka any ideea when they will be available in EU ?


Scan UK has it have not seen it anywhere else yet

Or was it oveclockers that had it anyway one of the two site had it


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> None of the mentioned PSUs can be had at £75 - I till can't see a big problem with the RM650. I'm not a Corsair fanboy at all but it seems like it gets a bad wrap on this forum. Other than the Hardcop article it receives mostly favourable reviews online, plus Corsair offer a good warranty so if there are any issues it can just go back.


Because there is no problem in the RM series to begin with, so chances are, you will not see any even after the series is EOL. I can tell you that fact from a support side point of view. We've never seen a huge amount of return on a monthly basis. And like what you said, we stand behind our product all the way should you need support.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Because there is no problem in the RM series to begin with, so chances are, you will not see any even after the series is EOL. I can tell you that fact from a support side point of view. We've never seen a huge amount of return on a monthly basis. And like what you said, we stand behind our product all the way should you need support.


There is a problem, you don't put cheap components on a 100$+ psu and sugar coat it with coil whine free, ultra silent, gold efficient bla bla bla.
Your RM750 with an MSRP of 130$ vs EVGA 750w g2 with the same MSRP

The facts are flat out presented to you but you still insist that your product is competitive even though its not.


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Because there is no problem in the RM series to begin with, so chances are, you will not see any even after the series is EOL. I can tell you that fact from a support side point of view. We've never seen a huge amount of return on a monthly basis. And like what you said, we stand behind our product all the way should you need support.


That is an interesting, and wholly false, way of looking at things given Corsair's previous announcement of problems with the series. Are you a new employee?


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.xfastest.com/cms/tid-129225-2/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Spectre]*
> 
> That is an interesting, and wholly false, way of looking at things given Corsair's previous announcement of problems with the series. Are you a new employee?


It's standard Corsair take on RM series.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1uqggx/we_are_corsair_ask_us_anything_ces_2014_edition/


----------



## [Spectre]

Denial is not just a river in Egypt.

I do find it interesting that they claim on Reddit that the review stated the quality of the unit is good (edit: sorry it says "very good") and that should be addressed. In order to come to that conclusion they would have to have taken a very narrow comment out of context, as there was a large caveat to it, as marketing is wont to do. Even if the RM750 _HAD_ been a passing unit it was not a high quality one (and I hope no one purchases it thinking so). At best it was a mixed bag in quality. In performance, it is worse than the lower end TX units previously reviewed. Further, the temperature issue was actually WORSE in the end by Corsair's admission than what was found when I had the units.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> There is a problem, you don't put cheap components on a 100$+ psu and sugar coat it with coil whine free, ultra silent, gold efficient bla bla bla.
> Your RM750 with an MSRP of 130$ vs EVGA 750w g2 with the same MSRP
> 
> The facts are flat out presented to you but you still insist that your product is competitive even though its not.


Sorry if you feel that way sir, but you are referring to pricing, which is obviously not my field. Like what I've stated, from a support POV, we are not seeing any issues that is dire. If there is one that requires urgent attention, then we'd be the first one to acknowledge it and like the past, we'd take action and provide solution right away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Spectre]*
> 
> That is an interesting, and wholly false, way of looking at things given Corsair's previous announcement of problems with the series. Are you a new employee?


Yes, there was a concern (HardOCP review) about the fan not turning on, but that has already been addressed and resolved by adding a second thermistor for the fan control.

Again, there have been no major set backs with our RM series, it's been selling well and our tech support guys are not seeing any trends in terms of a specific complain, then that tells me that the RM is just dong fine.

oh btw, 7 years sir.


----------



## PsyM4n

It's too early to verify how reliable the units are in real life scenarios. Lab tests can be an indicator, but not always reliable.

After 2-3 years we'll see how reliable the units are in the long-run.


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Yes, there was a concern (HardOCP review) about the fan not turning on, but that has already been addressed and resolved by adding a second thermistor for the fan control.
> 
> Again, there have been no major set backs with our RM series, it's been selling well and our tech support guys are not seeing any trends in terms of a specific complain, then that tells me that the RM is just dong fine.
> 
> oh btw, 7 years sir.


You call having to change the basic fan function because it would not turn on prior to the OTP being reached resulting in a unit shutting down by an error in design to be "no problems with the RM series"? Did you work for Boeing on the 787 PR campaign before this stint? The amount of denial by Corsair reps on a very public, easily identifiable, and not only admitted to but expanded upon problem by Corsair after they were shown how to test their product is greatly concerning. I get that you guys are scared that everyone has realized that this was an ill advised product incapable of performing as well as the lower end TX units you initially wanted to kill once the reviews started coming out, but this continued attempt to cover up the fact that there was an issue is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## DaveLT

The caps on the RM ... Belongs to a sub-80$ PSU not a 119$ PSU. That is how bad it is.


----------



## davcc22

why sont some one just go out and buy a corsair rm750w and hook it up to a load tester and do some tests on it oh right cos only the elite can afford that sort of gear


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> why sont some one just go out and buy a corsair rm750w and hook it up to a load tester and do some tests on it oh right cos only the elite can afford that sort of gear


I'll make sure to tell Jeremy (Oklahoma Wolf) that he's "elite". That should make his day.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> I'll make sure to tell Jeremy (Oklahoma Wolf) that he's "elite". That should make his day.


 i wonder where wold one pick up a sunmoon load tester just so i can put some cheep eBay power supply's the likes of HPS compower and the rest wold be kinda fun and expensive at the same time and no i dont mind cosar stuff if the power supplys work half as wel as the ram dose they have my wallet after of coerce antec ones cos even the cheep stuff from them is made by a great oem i think delta on the vp500w


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> why sont some one just go out and buy a corsair rm750w and hook it up to a load tester and do some tests on it oh right cos only the elite can afford that sort of gear


People have.....that is how we figured out, irrespective of the design issues with the fan not turning on before the OTP turns the unit off, that the older TX series (v1 and v2, Corsair never allowed the v3's to be reviewed and I never had time in my queue to buy one to review when they were available) are better products than the RM series.


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> i wonder where wold one pick up a sunmoon load tester just so i can put some cheep eBay power supply's the likes of HPS compower and the rest wold be kinda fun and expensive at the same time and no i dont mind cosar stuff if the power supplys work half as wel as the ram dose they have my wallet after of coerce antec ones cos even the cheep stuff from them is made by a great oem i think delta on the vp500w


http://www.sunmoontec.com/

Or call Maruson (they should still distribute them)


----------



## NixZiZ

Supposedly, if you would like to spend the extra money, the Antec platinum PSUs are really good delta-built units. I'm actually a bit sad I bought a corsair now... lol.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> Supposedly, if you would like to spend the extra money, the Antec platinum PSUs are really good delta-built units. I'm actually a bit sad I bought a corsair now... lol.


Someone i know here bought a Antec platinum. The fan is actually a PWM fan


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Someone i know here bought a Antec platinum. The fan is actually a PWM fan


Not all delta fans are loud, also. Some are much quieter. And yeah, it's PWM


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> Not all delta fans are loud, also. Some are much quieter. And yeah, it's PWM


I know man, being a delta fan nut.


----------



## LancerFIN

Is RM really that bad? I already ordered one but I could still cancel it







XFX XTR is 12 euros cheaper. I'm mainly concerned about the noise. I'm going for silent build.

edit: Seasonic G is 13 euros more expensive
Cooler Master V S is 5 euros more expensive.

I need silent psu.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerFIN*
> 
> Is RM really that bad? I already ordered one but I could still cancel it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX XTR is 12 euros cheaper. I'm mainly concerned about the noise. I'm going for silent build.
> 
> edit: Seasonic G is 13 euros more expensive
> Cooler Master V S is 5 euros more expensive.
> 
> I need silent psu.


Cancel it if the XFX XTR is cheaper you would have to be sof in the head to buy something thats worse at a higher cost


----------



## davcc22

shilka you have dug a verry big hole here man and its starting OT back fill now can a mod pls just close this thread as its way off topic so we can get on with our lives


----------



## TheMrSolaris

Reading through all 21 pages, even with some of dispelling, I must admit that I am now apprehensive about using the still unpacked RM450 I recently bought for a upcoming NAS build.


----------



## Nukelear

^If you got it for a really good price (less than $60) go use it. But if you can get a XFX XTR/Seasonic G for the same price bring it back and exchange it.


----------



## Sayson

What do you think about RM650? It has the same problems as discussed in the first post?
I'm looking for a power supply semi-modular (or modular), quality and silent 650w or 700w.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sayson*
> 
> What do you think about RM650? It has the same problems as discussed in the first post?
> I'm looking for a power supply semi-modular (or modular), quality and silent 650w or 700w.


Look elsewhere

Super Flower Golden Green Seasonic G XFX XTR Cooler Master V550S are better options in the same price range

Cooler Master V700 EVGA SuperNova G2 or Super Flower Leadex would be even better options


----------



## IMKR

This post also seem to show the capstone isn't great also.







can someone show me otherwise?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> This post also seem to show the capstone isn't great also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone show me otherwise?


Where did you get that from?

Here, I link the scoring page since you don't seem too eager to do the leg work:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=266

And here's the 450w unit:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=250


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> This post also seem to show the capstone isn't great also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone show me otherwise?


Only thing thats not so great on the Capstone is voltage regulation but its not bad you can find many units thats far worse

Its still one of the best bang for bucks units you can buy


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> Here, I link the scoring page since you don't seem too eager to do the leg work:
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=266
> 
> And here's the 450w unit:
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=250


the points the capstone has on the charts of op seems similar to the rm series. Also I did extensive research regarding this psu. As it's my psu for my build


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> the points the capstone has on the charts of op seems similar to the rm series


Capstone (SF Golden Green) uses superior components compared to the RM while costing less.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> the points the capstone has on the charts of op seems similar to the rm series. Also I did extensive research regarding this psu. As it's my psu for my build


Thats voltage regulation it does not matter as much as ripple and if you look at ripple you will se the RM is higher

Rosewill Capstone



CWT made Corsair RM


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm seeign discussions about the capstone. shilka, is there anything better than the Rosewill Capstone 450W near $60? It would be for a light OC CPU with a single mid-range GPU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I'm seeign discussions about the capstone. shilka, is there anything better than the Rosewill Capstone 450W near $60? It would be for a light OC CPU with a single mid-range GPU.


Seasonic G and Cooler Master V450S is about the only two that comes close and the V450S is still not sold in the US

There is also the Seasonic S12IIB and its rebrands but those belongs to an older/lower class

XFX Core Edition are S12IIB rebrands


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I'm seeign discussions about the capstone. shilka, is there anything better than the Rosewill Capstone 450W near $60? It would be for a light OC CPU with a single mid-range GPU.


I believe the XFX Pro 450w (sometimes as low as 39$). But not better than Capstone, just decent and good for the price when on sale.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Thanks guys, based on PCPartPicker, the Rosewill Capstone is cheaper by about $5 to a SeaSonic GX unit. Other than that, your recommended are priced a bit higher.
EDIT: I hate having to ask this, but eXXon, are you a PSU guru as well?


----------



## Sayson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Look elsewhere
> 
> Super Flower Golden Green Seasonic G XFX XTR Cooler Master V550S are better options in the same price range
> 
> Cooler Master V700 EVGA SuperNova G2 or Super Flower Leadex would be even better options


Thank you.
I can not find some of these power supplies in my country.
What do you think of the following power supplies:

Seasonic M12II EVO-620W
Be Quiet Pure Power L8-CM-730W
Cooler Master V650S 650W
Enermax Gaming Triathlor Eco 650w
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620
Corsair CS650M
Corsair CX750M
Silence is very important to me.
Currently I have a Corsair VX550 and I am really happy with it. I like the 5 year warranty from Corsair RM series.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Thanks guys, based on PCPartPicker, the Rosewill Capstone is cheaper by about $5 to a SeaSonic GX unit. Other than that, your recommended are priced a bit higher.
> EDIT: I hate having to ask this, but eXXon, are you a PSU guru as well?


No, not even close. Most of what I know is theoretical and couldn't tell the difference between Jap 105c Solid capacitors or Chinese 50c crap if it hit me in the face.

I just read the reviews like everyone else, and this site has taught me a lot.

Plus, I was fortunate enough to be around when Phaedrus & Original Sin were very active on OCN. learned a lot from them too and their threads.

Now Shilka has taken over their duties.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

He is automatically going to say no to the Corsair. (Unless the other models are trash)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> He is automatically going to say no to the Corsair. (Unless the other models are trash)


Its not like i hate them its just why should you when you can get just as good cheaper

And i do recommend whats best so if there in nothing else thats better then Corsair it is not like brands matters anyway

Hell i would still take a Corsair CX over a HEC made Thermaltake TR-2 or one of the really old Cooler Master GX units
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sayson*
> 
> Thank you.
> I can not find some of these power supplies in my country.
> What do you think of the following power supplies:
> 
> Seasonic M12II EVO-620W
> Be Quiet Pure Power L8-CM-730W
> Cooler Master V650S 650W
> Enermax Gaming Triathlor Eco 650w
> Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620
> Corsair CS650M
> Corsair CX750M
> Silence is very important to me.
> Currently I have a Corsair VX550 and I am really happy with it. I like the 5 year warranty from Corsair RM series.


V650S would be the best one there and its not loud


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I know you don't hate them, but you always find a better unit, or the same unit for cheaper. To be honest, I wouldn't mind spending an extra $5 or $10 to know my RMA/customer support is going to be smooth. Then again, I don't know how good the RMA and customer support is for other companies, all I know is everyone loves Corsair's.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I know you don't hate them, but you always find a better unit, or the same unit for cheaper. To be honest, I wouldn't mind spending an extra $5 or $10 to know my RMA/customer support is going to be smooth. Then again, I don't know how good the RMA and customer support is for other companies, all I know is everyone loves Corsair's.


I have heard a ton of complaints that Corsair RMA while good takes forever

And i also live in a country where shops are required by law to deal with fixing or replacing broken hardware

Never had to RMA anything in my life and lots of places in EU have the same laws


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I know you don't hate them, but you always find a better unit, or the same unit for cheaper. To be honest, I wouldn't mind spending an extra $5 or $10 to know my RMA/customer support is going to be smooth. Then again, I don't know how good the RMA and customer support is for other companies, *all I know is everyone loves Corsair's.*


this is to true. Every new build I see has a corsair psu


----------



## shilka

Times change all empires fall sooner or later

Same thing works in the PC hardware world look at IBM as an example just to pick something random

Or AMD


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have heard a ton of complaints that Corsair RMA while good takes forever
> 
> And i also live in a country where shops are required by law to deal with fixing or replacing broken hardware
> 
> Never had to RMA anything in my life and lots of places in EU have the same laws


Ah. I've never had to RMA anything (so far) but all the stories _I have witnessed_ take a while for the exchange. Here is the US, I'm not sure what the law is, but most stores have an in store warranty or exchange policy. After that, there is the manufacture warranty.

And we have a really complicated set of laws based on merchandise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> this is to true. Every new build I see has a corsair psu


I was talking about Corsair's RMA and customer support team. But yes, I see a lot of people picking out the CX series







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Or AMD


I have no idea what they are going to do over the next few years. I don't want to get off topic, but they have pushed so far on HSA, and it seems like they don't want to go back to 4+ cores just yet. If they did, it would weaken the backing of HSA. I just hope it takes off with OpenGL or Mantle... I wouldn't doubt if it did, although slowly.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I know you don't hate them, but you always find a better unit, or the same unit for cheaper. To be honest, I wouldn't mind spending an extra $5 or $10 to know my RMA/customer support is going to be smooth. Then again, I don't know how good the RMA and customer support is for other companies, all I know is everyone loves Corsair's.


\

Not in the case of EVGA G2 750w vs RM750w or even AX760/AX760i.

EVGA offer 10 year warranty while being superior on all aspects. If EVGA can do that why not Corsair?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I know you don't hate them, but you always find a better unit, or the same unit for cheaper. To be honest, I wouldn't mind spending an extra $5 or $10 to know my RMA/customer support is going to be smooth. Then again, I don't know how good the RMA and customer support is for other companies, all I know is everyone loves Corsair's.
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Not in the case of EVGA G2 750w vs RM750w or even AX760/AX760i.
> 
> EVGA offer 10 year warranty while being superior on all aspects. If EVGA can do that why not Corsair?
Click to expand...

Wait, What?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic G and Cooler Master V450S is about the only two that comes close and the V450S is still not sold in the US
> 
> There is also the Seasonic S12IIB and its rebrands but those belongs to an older/lower class
> 
> XFX Core Edition are S12IIB rebrands


Is it? I thought XFX Core are AT platform rebrands?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sayson*
> 
> Thank you.
> I can not find some of these power supplies in my country.
> What do you think of the following power supplies:
> 
> Seasonic M12II EVO-620W
> Be Quiet Pure Power L8-CM-730W
> Cooler Master V650S 650W
> Enermax Gaming Triathlor Eco 650w
> Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620
> Corsair CS650M
> Corsair CX750M
> Silence is very important to me.
> Currently I have a Corsair VX550 and I am really happy with it. I like the 5 year warranty from Corsair RM series.


Seasonic M12II Evo = Old forward double converter. Not good.
CM V650S Fantastic PSU. Your best bet (I'm not saying this because I endorse CM products now. If something from CM is not good I'll say it's not good. No sugar-coated words from me)
Corsair CS650M. Very mediocre PSU
Corsair CX750M. Also again really mediocre.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have heard a ton of complaints that Corsair RMA while good takes forever
> 
> And i also live in a country where shops are required by law to deal with fixing or replacing broken hardware
> 
> Never had to RMA anything in my life and lots of places in EU have the same laws


Really? they do? I know their QC is a joke but even RMA takes forever?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Really? they do? I know their QC is a joke but even RMA takes forever?


2-3 weeks are common but again if this is fast or slow i dont know i have never had to RMA a thing in my life

When i killed my Asus R3E it took a week and that was because it was EOL so i got upgraded to the R3BE instead

Cant complain as i got a way better board for free


----------



## TheReciever

Well that escalated quickly...

No wonder some of the members couldnt get a hold of customer service they were all over here lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 2-3 weeks are common but again if this is fast or slow i dont know i have never had to RMA a thing in my life
> 
> When i killed my Asus R3E it took a week and that was because it was EOL so i got upgraded to the R3BE instead
> 
> Cant complain as i got a way better board for free


2-3 weeks for something that's clearly broken is unacceptable.


----------



## Capt

This thread just saved me from buying a Corsair RM 850W PSU. I was about to enter my credit card info on Amazon and somehow stumbled upon this thread. I guess I'll go with a Seasonic or Antec PSU.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> This thread just saved me from buying a Corsair RM 850W PSU. I was about to enter my credit card info on Amazon and somehow stumbled upon this thread. I guess I'll go with a Seasonic or Antec PSU.


What are you going to have in your rig? That will be the first step to decide what you need. Chances are we can save you ~$40 from over paying for more than you need.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What are you going to have in your rig? That will be the first step to decide what you need. Chances are we can save you ~$40 from over paying for more than you need.


And getting the better deal in the long run because of better components


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> This thread just saved me from buying a Corsair RM 850W PSU. I was about to enter my credit card info on Amazon and somehow stumbled upon this thread. I guess I'll go with a Seasonic or Antec PSU.


What do you need to power?

Might be better if you made a new thread that way you can get more/better help that way


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> This thread just saved me from buying a Corsair RM 850W PSU. I was about to enter my credit card info on Amazon and somehow stumbled upon this thread. I guess I'll go with a Seasonic or Antec PSU.


The RM is not a bad PSU btw. I wouldn't mind having it in my rig. There are others that are priced better with better internals though.

You just pay extra for the Corsair brand & support. In some countries that is the only way to go if you want to protect your investment when something goes wrong.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What do you need to power?
> 
> Might be better if you made a new thread that way you can get more/better help that way


7970 in crossfire, 3930K oc'd to 4.5Ghz, 2x WD black 2TB, 840 pro 256GB and some other stuff. A good reliable 850W PSU should be enough I think.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> 7970 in crossfire, 3930K oc'd to 4.5Ghz, 2x WD black 2TB, 840 pro 256GB and some other stuff. A good reliable 850W PSU should be enough I think.


EVGA SuperNova G2 there is a 750 and 850 watts now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018

Its annoying as hell that newegg has it listed under some random name and not G2 so it does not show up in the search bar

Newegg FIX IT!!!

10$ more and you get so much overall better quality for those 10$

Cooler Master V850 is sold out


----------



## Dogway

All I hear on this thread is "there's better", better what? better components? better current? that's fine but you simply ignore one key point of the RM series, it's damn silent.
Bring to the table something at least as silent and we could start talking. Better (built) PSU's? Hundreds! Better PSU's silence-wise? Not a single one. I bought a BeQuiet! (irony) Dark Power Pro and coil whine is annoying the hell out of me. It's 2014, wake up, people actually care about noise.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogway*
> 
> All I hear on this thread is "there's better", better what? better components? better current? that's fine but you simply ignore one key point of the RM series, it's damn silent.
> Bring to the table something at least as silent and we could start talking. Better (built) PSU's? Hundreds! Better PSU's silence-wise? Not a single one. I bought a BeQuiet! (irony) Dark Power Pro and coil whine is annoying the hell out of me. It's 2014, wake up, people actually care about noise.


Have you even heard of the CoolerMaster V series ? (pun intended lol)

& Welcome to OCN


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogway*
> 
> All I hear on this thread is "there's better", better what? better components? better current? that's fine but you simply ignore one key point of the RM series, it's damn silent.
> Bring to the table something at least as silent and we could start talking. Better (built) PSU's? Hundreds! Better PSU's silence-wise? Not a single one. I bought a BeQuiet! (irony) Dark Power Pro and coil whine is annoying the hell out of me. It's 2014, wake up, people actually care about noise.


So you rather want a PSU with cappy caps just because its silent

With all the other noise in the PC like fans video cards HDD and whatnot the PSU would have to be super loud before you can hear it so no thats not really a vaild point

The Cooler Master V the EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 Seasonic G Rosewill Capstone and tons of others are not loud i have not heard any complaints about noise on any of those


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogway*
> 
> All I hear on this thread is "there's better", better what? better components? better current? that's fine but you simply ignore one key point of the RM series, it's damn silent.
> Bring to the table something at least as silent and we could start talking. Better (built) PSU's? Hundreds! Better PSU's silence-wise? Not a single one. I bought a BeQuiet! (irony) Dark Power Pro and coil whine is annoying the hell out of me. It's 2014, wake up, people actually care about noise.


Corsair representative?


----------



## Dogway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So you rather want a PSU with cappy caps just because its silent
> 
> With all the other noise in the PC like fans video cards HDD and whatnot the PSU would have to be super loud before you can hear it so no thats not really a vaild point
> 
> The Cooler Master V the EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 Seasonic G Rosewill Capstone and tons of others are not loud i have not heard any complaints about any of those


Basically yes, for me right now is, silence, then quality, without the PSU being a crap, which the RM isn't.

I have a silent rig, and the noisiest parts are the watercooling and the PSU with its coil whine.

edit: I'm not looking for a quiet PSU, I'm looking for a coil whine free PSU, which brand can assure that? And not, I'm not a Corsair representative, only an annoyed BeQuiet PSU owner.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogway*
> 
> Basically yes, for me right now is, silence, then quality, without the PSU being a crap, which the RM isn't.
> 
> I have a silent rig, and the noisiest parts are the watercooling and the PSU with its coil whine.
> 
> edit: I'm not looking for a quiet PSU, I'm looking for a coil whine free PSU, which brand can assure that? And not, I'm not a Corsair representative, only an annoyed BeQuiet PSU owner.


RMA it you have the right as Be Quiet hates coil whine as much as you do

Or you could buy yourself a fanless PSU like the Super Flower Golden Silent

Rosewill and Kingwin has rebranded it in the US if that where you are from

Also the RM has reports of coil whine as well so despite its hyped as coil whine free some still have it which you can RMA for if you get one of those


----------



## Dogway

The problem with BeQuiet is that for them coil whine is never their fault, is any of the rest of the parts of your rig. With that on mind, and counting how many replacements came with the same coil whine from other clients I don't want to spend time, money and hassle on a lost battle.

I'm not saying I want a fanless PSU, fanless != coil whine free AFAIK. I can't hear the Dark Power fan, and I don't know if that's a feature or the standard on PSU's so it's not something I worry about.

The coil whine I read about the RM series are when turned off, which in reality must be sleep mode, nothing too critical if you can still switch the thing off.


----------



## tpi2007

Guys, keep it civil.

Thanks.


----------



## Buxty

I bought a Coolermaster V700 on shilka's advice and it's been flawless for me. Went for a CM product as i've gotten support from them by simply tweeting them and having a replacement part sent out.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogway*
> 
> All I hear on this thread is "there's better", better what? better components? better current? that's fine but you simply ignore one key point of the RM series, it's damn silent.
> Bring to the table something at least as silent and we could start talking. Better (built) PSU's? Hundreds! Better PSU's silence-wise? Not a single one. I bought a BeQuiet! (irony) Dark Power Pro and coil whine is annoying the hell out of me. It's 2014, wake up, people actually care about noise.


Silent? Nah not really. If you want to be pedantic silence = no sound at all. I'm sorry a PSU that costs near others has crappier parts and for the higher level ones, overheat. That's a good psu? Really?

Either way, buying corsair just for support is rather dumb. First off, their support is not exactly the best. Secondly, CM has better support. Thirdly it took me 1 month to RMA a HX650 and they attempted to pin the blame on me. What? ( I was going under another name)
So yeah, only treating select people they find with great potential to market themselves well. Never look for the opinions of a reviewer who is sponsored by Corsair


----------



## Dogway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Silent? Nah not really. If you want to be pedantic silence = no sound at all. I'm sorry a PSU that costs near others has crappier parts and for the higher level ones, overheat. That's a good psu? Really?
> 
> Either way, buying corsair just for support is rather dumb. First off, their support is not exactly the best. Secondly, CM has better support. Thirdly it took me 1 month to RMA a HX650 and they attempted to pin the blame on me. What? ( I was going under another name)
> So yeah, only treating select people they find with great potential to market themselves well. Never look for the opinions of a reviewer who is sponsored by Corsair


Any rig over 1000$ nowadays is pedantic, blaming a brand because it has parts made in China instead of Japan and not knowing/saying what that in reality means is being pedantic.

Silent? oh yes! Coil Whine Free + Fanless = Silence. Now if you are being pedantic then yes I wasn't meaning 0 dB, I don't mind a little of broadband fan noise there, it's coil whine what disgusts me.
And I never buy thinking on customer support, otherwise I would have never gone BeQuiet!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Guys, keep it civil.
> 
> Thanks.


edit: It's hard to keep a thread civil with these kind of posts. Just a step away from 4chan. I would encourage some forum cleaning to keep things in order.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogway*
> 
> Any rig over 1000$ nowadays is pedantic, blaming a brand because it has *parts made in China instead of Japan* and not knowing/saying what that in reality means is being pedantic.
> 
> ...........


Pretty sure people on this thread know the difference quite well.

Is this what you're referring to ?
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2013/december/power-supply-capacitor-q-and-a


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I believe the issue with Chinese vs. Japanese caps is not the country of origin per se, but more that the companies involved have different ethics. The major Japanese capacitor brands build caps which can do their rated specifications with ample headroom to account for degradation, with high quality materials and solid engineering and testing validation to ensure that they outlast their rated lifespan. Whereas the Chinese capacitor manufactures traditionally overrate and oversell their product with inflated specifications, leading to little or no headroom, with poorer quality materials and much less rigorous testing and QA. Many Chinese brands have outright lied about their products' capabilities, selling 25V caps as 50V caps, or marking 560uF caps as 1000uF caps, as well as down right fabricated ESR figures! Not to mention the thriving counterfeit market (Rulycon!). The situation is a lot like with PSUs--

CapXon is to Taicon is to United Chemicon
in much the same way as
SunPro is to Channel Well is to Delta Electronics

Just, unlike with PSUs, the variances in capacitor quality are geographically correlated. But, come to think of it, before all the factories moved to the PRC, the units built in Taiwan were almost universally better. Though I suppose no one in this thread would remember 3Y or Impervio.

EDIT: No offense to George and John, but regarding that Corsair "Q&A"--I call the "My Cousin Vinny" defense.


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogway*
> 
> edit: It's hard to keep a thread civil with these kind of posts. Just a step away from 4chan. I would encourage some forum cleaning to keep things in order.


what? do you realize your the one who came in, even making a new account, just to start the argument with the others?
your whole post is ironic ..... you come in, attacking others, and when they defend their position, you start calling their posts "4chan material" ????

If your going to fanboy something specific, go ahead, we wont hate you for it.

but dont go on feeding biased info .....

shilka is stating facts, telling us that either
1) you can go for "$X" priced RM series with bad quality
or
2) go for "$X" priced "better options" with better quality
at the same prices....

(it isnt an unknown fact that Japanese capacitors are superior to Chinese or Taiwan, not because of their origin, but because of the regulations behind it)

and your going off taking the message as the wrong way, thinking that he is being biased to hating on corsair....

even if RM was from brand " Y " and another "good quality PSU" was from the same brand, " Y ", he would still say the RM is bad compared to other similar priced item.

its like saying, if the i5 was priced at $50, and the Pentium 4 was priced at $50, what would you get?

if the gtx 760 was priced at $240, and the 780 was priced at $240, again, what would you get?

same price, different quality. same situation with the RM compared to other similar priced PSU. (but in this case, there are better PSU thats priced less)


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Don't read the news/GPU sections then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OCN has recently had an influx of quite childish users, half of which are probably paid (hardware bribed) shills. Especially since OCN has gained notoriety since the fall of users bases from forums such as Toms/Hardforum/Anandtech.


I do try to stay out of those threads as well, I mostly stay in the laptop forums anymore, nice and pretty peaceful over there in comparison







Also anything related to activision/EA/Dice etc I stay away from most of the time.

The way AnandTech moderates their forums it doesnt surprise me that they would find other forums to hang out in. They are atrocious.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well the thing is that the RM series isn't THAT bad. It's just that it's overhyped and you can get something a bit better for similar cost, or the same thing for less. He's not necessarily bashing the RM series. He doesn't bash Corsair at all, it may appear that way but that is due to the way he types.


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Well the thing is tha*t the RM series isn't THAT bad*. It's just that it's overhyped and you can get something a bit better for similar cost, or the same thing for less. He's not necessarily bashing the RM series. He doesn't bash Corsair at all, it may appear that way but that is due to the way he types.


and again









the toyota, or the pentium, or the 760 (the cases in my example)

isnt bad, its just if it was priced wrong, theres better options is what im saying in my comparisons

EDIT: so what im trying to say is, i understand


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the toyota, or the pentium, or the 760 (the cases in my example)
> 
> isnt bad, its just if it was priced wrong, theres better options is what im saying in my comparisons
> 
> EDIT: so what im trying to say is, i understand


I figured you understood, that last post was more for others.


----------



## shilka

This thread has been viewed over 11.500 times now far more then any other thread i made even the info threads

Thats a lot lol but guess if you say things some people might or might not like it got a lot of views


----------



## Capt

I wonder how much money shilka has cost Corsair for creating this thread or any other company for that matter with the title "Why you should not buy XXX PSU".


----------



## shilka

How else would anyone know whats mediocre

Fact are still facts if anyone dont like them then dont read this thread or the others

I am allowed to say whatever i want its called free speech ever heard of that?

And since when was it not allowed to criticize a product for its flaws?

If you are just here to complain then go away


----------



## Marty99

Keep it going, shilka!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It's incredibly easy to complain, it's harder to fix what you're complaining about.
> 
> With shilka we can be confident he isn't going to sugarcoat things like marketing and give us the nitty gritty like too-honest engineers do.
> _"For humans, honesty is a matter of degree. Engineers are always honest in matters of technology and human relationships. That's why it's a good idea to keep engineers away from customers, romantic interests, and other people who can't handle the truth."
> - Scott Adams, The Dilbert Principle_


----------



## PsyM4n

I believe that the problem with what shilka says lies in that his primary language is not English.

Now, most people I saw here live in the US and don't seem to realize that even if you know a second language, you're not always as good at expressing yourself with it than when you're using your native language.

So give the guy a break and as already mentioned, help him be more... how should I say it? More gentle? More understandable? Whatever, you get the point... hopefully.


----------



## TheReciever

I appreciate the blunt and to the point information regarding these types of posts. I dont care to read through a bunch of fluff just to get to the point.

If the message is lost in translation then sorry?

I personally wouldnt want to have a mining rig with sub-par materials in the PSU. Also when it comes to supporting their product they are extremely hit or miss regarding corsair.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1324891/corsair-deny-all-knowledge-ax1200i-software-broken-probably-applies-to-ax860i-and-ax760i-as-well/0_100

If that's I am to expect from a company supporting their product, then its a pass all day everyday. Then you have cases where they are on the ball and backing up their product.

I'd rather not flip a coin.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I appreciate the blunt and to the point information regarding these types of posts. I dont care to read through a bunch of fluff just to get to the point.
> 
> If the message is lost in translation then sorry?
> 
> I personally wouldnt want to have a mining rig with sub-par materials in the PSU. Also when it comes to supporting their product they are extremely hit or miss regarding corsair.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324891/corsair-deny-all-knowledge-ax1200i-software-broken-probably-applies-to-ax860i-and-ax760i-as-well/0_100
> 
> If that's I am to expect from a company supporting their product, then its a pass all day everyday. Then you have cases where they are on the ball and backing up their product.
> 
> I'd rather not flip a coin.


I recall that half a year later and he still had problems and was forced to buy another PSU all together

A shame the G2 1300 watts was not out then


----------



## TheReciever

Yep, it took them 8 months and the only one attempting to resolve the issue at that point was jonny. The only thing the reps did was display how unprofessional they can be regarding their own products. That entire thread was just one sad joke.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Which is why he should not type such threads at all.
> 
> This thread is soooo out of line it is rediculous.
> He treats the RM series as if they will blow up in your face.
> 
> I don't understand how a moderator of this section can approve of this.
> 
> Informing people about what you think is correct is one thing but telling people to NOT buy an RM series PSU when it seems that WHERE HE LIVES one can buy a better PSU for the same money is straight out rediculous.
> Especially because it is a very decent PSU and for example where I live the cheapest of the bunch and on top of that very well reviewed everywhere.


If you want Corsair to sell you psus with second rate components so be it


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The only problem I see with Shilka's communication is that he doesn't always use the right word when discussing degree. Quality is a gradient, and sometimes he'll pick a word too far up or down that gradient. Calling something "crap" when it would be better to call it "poor" or "mediocre" or "just ok" or "average" or "sub-par". These words all have different shades of meaning. His message is correct, he just doesn't have the same subtle grasp of language that a native English speaker does.


----------



## Capt

somebody make shilka the PSU moderator of this forum. He knows his stuff.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> somebody make shilka the PSU moderator of this forum. He knows his stuff.


+1, and let's get TwoCables that as well.


----------



## Novakanedj

Hmm, I was looking to buy an 850W Corsair RM Series PSU in the future lol. The Price here in the UK is £113 on Scan.co.uk. What alternatives are there at the same or cheaper price bracket?

edit: There's an EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850W 80+ Gold for £99 if that's any good?
edit#2: The EVGA seems to be based on a Super Flower Leadex PSU.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novakanedj*
> 
> Hmm, I was looking to buy an 850W Corsair RM Series PSU in the future lol. The Price here in the UK is £113 on Scan.co.uk. What alternatives are there at the same or cheaper price bracket?
> 
> edit: There's an EVGA SuperNOVA G2 80+ Gold for £99 if that's any good?


It's a superflower leadex. It's definitely MUCH better


----------



## Novakanedj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's a superflower leadex. It's definitely MUCH better


Thanks for the reply. Yep after a quick google/research they seem to be well revered. Will be purchasing one







.


----------



## Torresjasonc

Hey guys, looks like I'm late to the party. I've had an RM 850 for a few months and got it off of the reference from a friend who owned a 650 for about 8 months before me. I've had no issues with the unit at all, in fact I bought another 650 to put in my little brother's computer and that one had no issues at all either. If you take a look at the Newegg reviews it has 80% 4 eggs and up so it's not like I'm the only one who likes the product. I just want to make sure that everyone doesn't just base their opinions off of stats and what's on paper, but actually takes the time to look at more than one person's thoughts on the matter.

Also I've owned Coolermaster and Aerocool PSUs and I haven't had many issues with either of those ones, but the RM just looks cleaner and the fact that it's fully modular really drew my attention. This is just my opinion on the matter and you're all entitled to your own, I only want to share the experiences that I've had with the units that I've bought and physically used.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Again, I'm not exactly sure that people are saying the RM series is trash, it's just there are better options for the same price, or the same unit for slightly cheaper. It's just that this new series is so over hyped and over priced that shilka has made this thread to open peoples eyes.
And I'm curious but I feel bad asking... shilka, what is your first/native language?


----------



## Torresjasonc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Again, I'm not exactly sure that people are saying the RM series is trash, it's just there are better options for the same price, or the same unit for slightly cheaper.


I agree, it is a little pricey, but I'm in the group that is O.K. with paying a bit extra to get a great support back end. (I've had issues with CM when my V6GT literally fell apart)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Again, I'm not exactly sure that people are saying the RM series is trash, it's just there are better options for the same price, or the same unit for slightly cheaper. It's just that this new series is so over hyped and over priced that shilka has made this thread to open peoples eyes.
> And I'm curious but I feel bad asking... shilka, what is your first/native language?


The CWT units are _slightly_ worse than competing options, no one will notice the difference without pulling it apart. The main issue to begin with was the hybrid fan mode causing the unit to overheat, but that has been resolved now.

The story is slightly different with the Chicony made units because of the price/wattage bracket they are in, the same bracket as the CM V series. Which are much better options.

Oh and his first language is Danish.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torresjasonc*
> 
> Hey guys, looks like I'm late to the party. I've had an RM 850 for a few months and got it off of the reference from a friend who owned a 650 for about 8 months before me. I've had no issues with the unit at all, in fact I bought another 650 to put in my little brother's computer and that one had no issues at all either. If you take a look at the Newegg reviews it has 80% 4 eggs and up so it's not like I'm the only one who likes the product. I just want to make sure that everyone doesn't just base their opinions off of stats and what's on paper, but actually takes the time to look at more than one person's thoughts on the matter.
> 
> Also I've owned Coolermaster and Aerocool PSUs and I haven't had many issues with either of those ones, but the RM just looks cleaner and the fact that it's fully modular really drew my attention. This is just my opinion on the matter and you're all entitled to your own, I only want to share the experiences that I've had with the units that I've bought and physically used.


1. OEM for 650W is CWT, the same company that makes TX non-modular/HX (except HX650)/CX/GS , so no surprises
2. Chicony Power makes 850W
3. Newegg reviews are not a proper way to find out if a product is good or not based on technical merits , most users can't tell a schotty diode from a tantalum capacitor
4. A PSU that doesn't blow up is a "pass" , a "good" PSU needs rock solid voltage regulation , quiet fan , high efficiency throughout its load range, and much lower ripple than other competitors within $20-30 of the price

It's like the Corsair CS series made by GreatWall, you don't expect to pay $80 for one.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torresjasonc*
> 
> I agree, it is a little pricey, but I'm in the group that is O.K. with paying a bit extra to get a great support back end. (I've had issues with CM when my V6GT literally fell apart)


You mentioned newegg stars. /thread
Srsly. Don't ever use newegg stars as a gauge


----------



## Hikaru12

What am I going to do with my 1,000W RM? It's too late to return it back to Newegg.

If I can figure out a return or sell it, what do you guys recommend for a good solid 1000W unit? I'm looking to get a gold unit but am not opposed to painting the PSU if I can find something cheap. Not looking to spend over $200 if possible.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> What am I going to do with my 1,000W RM? It's too late to return it back to Newegg.
> 
> If I can figure out a return or sell it, what do you guys recommend for a good solid 1000W unit? I'm looking to get a gold unit but am not opposed to painting the PSU if I can find something cheap. Not looking to spend over $200 if possible.


Keep it, it's fine.

If you already have it then there is no reason to get another one. It's a perfectly good unit, it's just overpriced compared to similar quality power supplies.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Keep it, it's fine.
> 
> If you already have it then there is no reason to get another one. It's a perfectly good unit, it's just overpriced compared to similar quality power supplies.


I see. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> What am I going to do with my 1,000W RM? It's too late to return it back to Newegg.
> 
> If I can figure out a return or sell it, what do you guys recommend for a good solid 1000W unit? I'm looking to get a gold unit but am not opposed to painting the PSU if I can find something cheap. Not looking to spend over $200 if possible.


No need to replace it if you already got it

Not trying to be rude so please dont take it that way, but you should always do some basic research or ask before you buy anything


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No need to replace it if you already got it
> 
> Not trying to be rude so please dont take it that way, but you should always do some basic research or ask before you buy anything


No offense taken but from the reviews I did read it was rated very well. Maybe I should have looked at it in more depth.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> No offense taken but from the reviews I did read it was rated very well. Maybe I should have looked at it in more depth.


Always get a second opinion no matter how good something looks, you might get some just as good or better for the same money


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Always get a second opinion no matter how good something looks, you might get some just as good or better for the same money


+1 Reviews are usually done by the misinformed who sees that it works. PSU's are basically a computer itself. With many different parts going into it, it's almost finding a board that can OC your chip and finding a good pair of RAM to go with it, then finding a GPU that isn't more than your chip can take without being too cheap.
But I also remember just thinking 'Great customer support and it will let me expand when I want to' when I got my unit.


----------



## Wrathier

I am very happy for my Corsair RM1000.

I think it is a good price and in Sweden it is priced 1000 SEK (112,06 EUR) under the Corsair AX1200.

Now Corsair finally came out with a new set of cables for it called CORSAIR INDIVIDUALLY SLEEVED DC CABLES KIT TYPE 3 where the RM1000 also is among the supported devices.

As far as the PSU itself goes, it is pretty annoying, that it is yellow and not red, as the ROG series is red etc, but it is great the fan do not spin until you use above 400W.

I created my own side banner for it to make it fit into my next build, but that is just for the fun of it.

RM1000JPG.jpg 562k .jpg file


Corsair in general makes okay products and depending where you live, that might be a great alternative to a lot of other products. But to be honest, it might be a bit overpriced or whatever, but a lot of hardware these days is - take a new line graphic card, have it for 2-3 month tops and it will be down 100 euro etc, a PSU at least keeps the price a bit longer.

Cheers,

Wrathier


----------



## shilka

Corsair dont make the PSU´s they sell, so yes Corsair might make good hardware but their PSU lineup is not all great, they do have crap like the VS series to the overpriced and below average RM


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Corsair dont make the PSU´s they sell, so yes Corsair might make good hardware but their PSU lineup is not all great, they do have crap like the VS series to the overpriced and below average RM


Not that I do not agree and even that it is hard to understand in some countries Corsair is a win to buy in others it isn't.

I guess it is all about availability of the product you want.

My own preference is Tt, but it is just not realistic to buy here as they are no re-sellers really of PSU's of that brand anymore.

But I get it you do not like Corsair PSU's now please make a thread about why you should not buy ASUS, I am looking forward to read it.

Cheers,

Wrathier

Forøvrigt meget spøjst, at du er dansk - Det er jeg selv. Men det er da dejligt, at blive mindet om, hvordan danskere og janteloven fungere sommetider


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If you're just going to sing praises of corsair, get out of this thread.


It also really offers nothing to the thread overall as well.


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If you're just going to sing praises of corsair, get out of this thread.


And if this thread only is about flaming Corsair for no reason what so ever, then why should I?

I owe a lot of hardware among those a ThermalTake Thoughpower 875Watt and a Corsair RM1000 and a Corsair AX650 and a ThermalTake 200W.

They all perform okay and I can't really tell the difference.

So I am interfering not to praise Corsair, but simply to enlighten people, that in some countries like in Sweden where I do live, Corsair is not overpriced anymore than any other products. - The same goes for Denmark where OP is from.

Cheers,

Wrathier


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> It also really offers nothing to the thread overall as well.


And what you just wrote really enlightens us all why we should or should not buy Corsair. Thank you that made everything a lot easier to understand.

Now: Please show me the some facts, because as I see it on page 1 in this whole thread, Corsair is doing pretty darn good









Cheers,

Wrathier


----------



## TheReciever

One moment.

Edit:

Click here

If that's what I can expect from their reps, on their premium products. You can count me out, all day, every day until I see a similar scenario where the problem was handled with a solution and conduct themselves in a professional manner.

Please edit your posts as opposed to posting multiple times


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> And what you just wrote really enlightens us all why we should or should not buy Corsair. Thank you that made everything a lot easier to understand.
> 
> Now: Please show me the some facts, because as I see it on page 1 in this whole thread, Corsair is doing pretty darn good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wrathier


There shouldn't be any love or hate for a technical product because of a Brand. You simply can't base your entire purchasing decision on "It's a Corsair".

The RM replaced a series that was superior in every way (including price) but lacked the efficiency rating and wasn't fully modular.
Corsair asked its customers what they wanted in the new line, and most voted for, you guessed it, Full Modularity and Gold 80Plus efficiency.

This is not what customers got. Sure they got the modularity/efficiency, but they also replaced the OEM, used cheaper components and priced it a little higher.

Made good business sense to cut costs and increase profit margins (which have to be high for a big company with high overhead to make some sort of net profit). But screwed (a bit) its loyal customers because of this.

Shilka (and I believe the enthusiastic community) felt a little cheated to be honest, because that's not what we asked for.


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> One moment.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Click here
> 
> If that's what I can expect from their reps, on their premium products. You can count me out, all day, every day until I see a similar scenario where the problem was handled with a solution and conduct themselves in a professional manner.
> 
> Please edit your posts as opposed to posting multiple times


Yes sorry about that - EDIT I'll try to remember that.

To answer that specific episode you are talking about. - I have had 3-4 or maybe 5 Corsair H100i with different issues with the Corsair link software. I am not allowed to swear here, but that have been pretty annoying. - However, I am a tech guy and after some googling I found out, that I could edit my regedit and fix the issues I had - the last H100i I bought have had no issues. (Corsair support could have told me this instead of me waiting for software there never came).

However, if I had any issues like the one you just linked to, I would not hesitate to replace the hardware trough my hardware dealer. - We do have warranty for a reason right?

I am not sure how it works in the states etc, but over here in EU, warranty are pretty good. (I never personally had to deal with neither Corsair, Asus, Thermaltake etc etc.

Anyway, I am not here to make enemies or flame anyone or be unfriendly, I am simply stating, that my PSU is doing and is delivering what was promised when I bought it.

Piece out.
Cheers,

Wrathier


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> And if this thread only is about flaming Corsair for no reason what so ever, then why should I?
> 
> I owe a lot of hardware among those a ThermalTake Thoughpower 875Watt and a Corsair RM1000 and a Corsair AX650 and a ThermalTake 200W.
> 
> They all perform okay and I can't really tell the difference.
> 
> So I am interfering not to praise Corsair, but simply to enlighten people, that in some countries like in Sweden where I do live, Corsair is not overpriced anymore than any other products. - The same goes for Denmark where OP is from.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wrathier


You want cheap components inside your psu? congratulations


----------



## f0rteOC

Are the Chicony models the only ones with the cheap capacitors or are all of the RM models bad?
I'm not looking to upgrade my PSU (my HX650 works just fine), but I don't want to recommend a bad PSU in the future.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Are the Chicony models the only ones with the cheap capacitors or are all of the RM models bad?
> I'm not looking to upgrade my PSU (my HX650 works just fine), but I don't want to recommend a bad PSU in the future.


None of the RM PSU's are bad, people seem to be getting the wrong impression. There are just better options for the price, most of the time.

They don't use 'cheap' capacitors, just cheaper than some competing power supplies.


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Are the Chicony models the only ones with the cheap capacitors or are all of the RM models bad?
> I'm not looking to upgrade my PSU (my HX650 works just fine), but I don't want to recommend a bad PSU in the future.


Until my PSU actually burns, I would recommend it to anyone - I have still not seen many complaints about the RM series. - Other than it is overpriced, but a lot of product is.


----------



## DaveLT

It's not a lot of product. At this price range it doesn't even jap caps. It should have. And we all know that non jap caps are ALWAYS shorter in life.


----------



## PsyM4n

We do? Cause I have 4 broken systems here that have "dead" japanese caps needing replacement after 5 years of moderate usage, with a fan or two making sure about proper air flow and such.

On the other hand my internet router which is like 10 years old and works 24/7, without having any fans and always being hot to the touch still works... and it has like 3-4 Teapos.

It's not just the caps people, it's the whole package. It's just that japanese caps affect the said package positively.


----------



## Wrathier

And I just got my second EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked ACX 3GB as the other one got fried without any overclock. - You can sometimes be unlucky and you can sometimes be lucky









Anyway on topic: The RM1000 is still going strong hasn't died yet, I will make sure to update this topic asap when it does. - In 5-10 years time or so









- One thing I will mention "against" the RM1000 - It gets HOT - I have tested it whole day feeding it around 750W and warm it is. If it shortens lifetime a lot, I a do not know, but it is worth to mention.


----------



## lawson67

I am from the UK and have a Corsair RM1000 and i am more than happy with it!....I bought it because it was competitively priced and has received good reviews else where...other than this thread!...Also i do not believe for one minute that the so called crappy caps will shorten it life!...And if they do i have a 5 year warranty that i feel sure that Corsair will honour!


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> I am from the UK and have a Corsair RM1000 and i am more than happy with it!....I bought it because it was competitively priced and has received good reviews else where...other than this thread!...Also i do not believe for one minute that the so called crappy caps will shorten it life!...And if they do i have a 5 year warranty that i feel sure that Corsair will honour!


Well you sacrificed everything just to get a higher wattage psu. Even if you plan to crossfire 850w would suffice.

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220g20850xr

Cheaper
Better build quality
Better Components
Better electrical performance
10 years warranty


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> Well you sacrificed everything just to get a higher wattage psu. Even if you plan to crossfire 850w would suffice.
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220g20850xr
> 
> Cheaper
> Better build quality
> Better Components
> Better electrical performance
> 10 years warranty


As I just stated in another thread:

"perhaps it is me, but I do not care about 10 years warrenty. I never owned any hardware for much more than a year and a half anyway, but okay, this is my hobby and it is also my work, so I guess I put a bit to much cash into it really. - According to the wife I most definitely do







"

However, I still do not agree upon the build quality at all. - I have yet to see the Corsair fry, but I have already had one EVGA product frying on me within the last month. - So that alone makes me a bit.. hmm EVGA, is it really all that people think they are?

Also, the only reason I choose 1000Watt instead of lets say 850Watt is, that it clearly states that if I want to SLI on a ROG board, I need a 1000Watt. - So in order to not get any struggle if I burn the system down mining, I buy what is suggested by the motherboard manufacture and then I do not care about a few coins in price difference. - I can't be bothered.


----------



## bilbs84

I can already see that someone is going to tell me i got the wrong PSU, BUT. I have an RM850, so far, so good, like a few others here have said, 5 yrs is more than enough for me, im usually turning over components every year or two anyway. The buying factors for me were, Price, Modular cables, size, reviews i read before purchasing, and the fact that it was the only decent PSU the store had in stock when i went in to buy a second GPU. Anyway, before you say anything, ill just say, this thread should have been titled "Why I wouldn't buy an RM series PSU" Its just the same as I would never buy a Ford, and I could also provide plenty of information on problems and faults to support my argument, but i would never tell someone else that they shouldnt buy a Ford, it comes down to personal preference, budget, and availability i guess. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DaveLT

If you want to come in and say "OH I bought the right PSU for me" Get out. It's like going into a AMD GPU thread and saying "I bought the right GPU! It's an Intel!"


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbs84*
> 
> I can already see that someone is going to tell me i got the wrong PSU, BUT. I have an RM850, so far, so good, like a few others here have said, 5 yrs is more than enough for me, im usually turning over components every year or two anyway. The buying factors for me were, Price, Modular cables, size, reviews i read before purchasing, and the fact that it was the only decent PSU the store had in stock when i went in to buy a second GPU. Anyway, before you say anything, ill just say, this thread should have been titled "Why I wouldn't buy an RM series PSU" Its just the same as I would never buy a Ford, and I could also provide plenty of information on problems and faults to support my argument, but i would never tell someone else that they shouldnt buy a Ford, it comes down to personal preference, budget, and availability i guess. Just my 2 cents.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> I am from the UK and have a Corsair RM1000 and i am more than happy with it!....I bought it because it was competitively priced and has received good reviews else where...other than this thread!...Also i do not believe for one minute that the so called crappy caps will shorten it life!...And if they do i have a 5 year warranty that i feel sure that Corsair will honour!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Ha ha ha no really just having a bit of fun - as you say, everything have been covered, both for and against
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If I was admin I would probably just remove the thread as being preposterous entirely.
> 
> Have a nice day, evening or whatever TZ you are in guys.


I am going to step in and say a few things after i have been trying to keep out of it.

First off some of you want to make this personal and some of the posts are rude if not downright nasty, So many of those users have been blocked as i dont feel like getting attacked because you dont like what i say

No this thread will not be locked or removed just because some dont like it, It has vaild facts and information in it, That will not change no matter how much everyone complain about it.

Also if you bought an RM and you like it good for you, But i am not that interested about that so stop going on and on forever about you dont like this thread because you need to feel good about what you bought.

Also a number of things have been misunderstood i never said the RM was overpriced in Denmark alone, I looked at shops all over the world before i started this thread and over 90% of the shops i looked at have PSU´s that are just as good or better for around the same money, So no that argument is completely pointless and a waste of everyone´s time

Last i never said it was crap that it was going to blow up or that you should never buy it at all, I said you can often if not always find better in the same price range anyone that cant understand that need to read the OP again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If you want to come in and say "OH I bought the right PSU for me" Get out. It's like going into a AMD GPU thread and saying "I bought the right GPU! It's an Intel!"


I almost agree with you there as most (not all of them) of the RM owners and some die hard Corsair fanboys cant keep a civil tone, The mods have removed lots of such posts.

I dont mind discussion but so far almost all of it has ended in verbal fistfights, I am tired of it as this thread was to inform everyone that dont know any better, But some want to take it as an insult and spam this thead with i dont like this and i dont like that and you are not allowed to say this and that and bla bla bla


----------



## bilbs84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am going to step in and say a few things after i have been trying to keep out of it.
> 
> No this thread will not be locked or removed just because some dont like it, It has vaild facts and information in it, That will not change no matter how much everyone complain about it.
> 
> Also if you bought an RM and you like it good for you, But i really dont care about that so stop going on and on forever about you dont like this thread because you need to feel good about what you bought


Fair point


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am going to step in and say a few things after i have been trying to keep out of it.
> 
> First off some of you want to make this personal and some of the posts are rude if not downright nasty, So many of those users have been blocked as i dont feel like getting attacked because you dont like what i say
> 
> No this thread will not be locked or removed just because some dont like it, It has vaild facts and information in it, That will not change no matter how much everyone complain about it.
> 
> Also if you bought an RM and you like it good for you, But i really dont care about that so stop going on and on forever about you dont like this thread because you need to feel good about what you bought.
> 
> Also a number of things have been misunderstood i never said the RM was overpriced in Denmark alone, I looked at shops all over the world before i started this thread and over 90% of the shops i looked at have PSU´s that are just as good or better for around the same money, So no that argument is completely pointless and a waste of everyone´s time
> 
> Last i never said it was crap that it was going to blow up or that you should never buy it at all, I said you can often if not always find better in the same price range anyone that cant understand that need to read the OP again


Fair point as well.


----------



## Wrathier

A few nice custom stickers for us RM1000 enthusiasts, us adventures on the new market us etc etc make something up as you go:


----------



## Buxty

Maybe some people like to know the components inside are the best they can be so they don't ever have to rely on the warranty, wheras others would rather buy a product from a company with good CS and a long warranty just in case. If that sacrifices on internal quality then they may be okay with that.

_Note: Im not saying that the RM series has sacrificed majorly, just by using non-jap caps it is measurable._


----------



## DaveLT

Good CS (Can't even say the same for corsair these days) ... but RMA takes a long time.
And also their track record for not fixing a flaw is not very good as well, The AX-i series had non-functional Corsair Link (the very function they marketed it for) and they refused to acknowledged it.

I'm not saying they're bad but if Corsair fanboys would open their eyes for a moment. If only.

Otherwise CM provides pretty good RMA service and warranty lengths as well. As well as better value. (they are getting serious now as is evident since the V-series, they are scrapping the crap power supplies)
Seasonic has their issues but at least they didn't deny RMA AFAIK
Superflower is also pretty good as well. Some EVGA PSUs are based on the Leadex. (G2 and P2?)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Good CS (Can't even say the same for corsair these days) ... but RMA takes a long time.
> And also their track record for not fixing a flaw is not very good as well, The AX-i series had non-functional Corsair Link (the very function they marketed it for) and they refused to acknowledged it.
> 
> I'm not saying they're bad but if Corsair fanboys would open their eyes for a moment. If only.
> 
> Otherwise CM provides pretty good RMA service and warranty lengths as well. As well as better value. (they are getting serious now as is evident since the V-series, they are scrapping the crap power supplies)
> Seasonic has their issues but at least they didn't deny RMA AFAIK
> Superflower is also pretty good as well. Some EVGA PSUs are based on the Leadex. (G2 and P2?)


G2 and P2 are Leadex yes, And the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 and 850 watts are 10-15$ less then the Corsair RM on all the US sites i looked and the Leadex/G2/P2 makes the RM look like a joke.

So again you can get a PSU thats way better for less money so why should you spend more to get worse build quality worse ripple suppression and worse voltage regulation, only thing the RM has the G2/P2 does not is OTP but the RM gets way more hot so the RM need OTP the G2/P2 does not


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> No you miss understood the analogy i made!...However its clear to me it would be pointless trying to explain it to you!... And if you carefully read my previous posts i have already made it quite clear why i am in this thread...Not that i need to ask your permission anyhow...but yet again you just don't get it and never!...And that is one thing that has become very clear!


Yeah, you made it quite clear. Your reasoning was clear. The way you back up your reasoning is also quite clear. That's the whole point.

It's essentially a typical case of fact VS opinion.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Good CS (Can't even say the same for corsair these days) ... but RMA takes a long time.
> And also their track record for not fixing a flaw is not very good as well, The AX-i series had non-functional Corsair Link (the very function they marketed it for) and they refused to acknowledged it.
> 
> I'm not saying they're bad but if Corsair fanboys would open their eyes for a moment. If only.
> 
> Otherwise CM provides pretty good RMA service and warranty lengths as well. As well as better value. (they are getting serious now as is evident since the V-series, they are scrapping the crap power supplies)
> Seasonic has their issues but at least they didn't deny RMA AFAIK
> Superflower is also pretty good as well. Some EVGA PSUs are based on the Leadex. (G2 and P2?)


Apologies i was operating on an assumption of good service and i've heard some good and really bad experiences. I guess when you can only hope that the company will offer a speedy RMA process then yes, things like internal components are more and more important


----------



## korruptedkaos

LOL. this thread









if you bought an RM that's your choice









I wouldn't buy one anyway, but that's just my









having experience with the chicony manufactured TX series blowing the 12v cpu line twice! yes twice! I wouldn't dare use it again on a dual GPU system with overclocks.

The point of this thread is not to bash all corsair psu's! but this particular line up of psu's!

If I ever see a chicony unit in a psu, I will instantly just dismiss it all together.

some RM's are CWT which may be a little better but I haven't really looked into them?

its simple really if your running multi gpu's & overclocking & running a fair bit of extra's AVOID AT ALL COSTS!


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> But not all this clear hate towards Corsair!...


This has nothing to do with the name of Corsair in particular, aside from the usual expectations you would have from this brand that aren't being completely fulfilled here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Because make no mistake alot of what has been posted in this thread is pure hatred....


Probably not, a lot of people here are die-hard enthusiasts and want the best regardless of real-life considerations. I agree that what's been said in that other thread was clearly exaggerated. The issue is just that Corsair is a known reliable brand and that they're cheaping out this time by selling their RM Series PSUs at the same price point (at least in the US) as others that are electrically better and come from a less reliable manufacturer. It's not hatred towards the Corsair name itself, just that they aren't up to the standards they have gotten people accustomed to, hence why it feels like a ripoff (warranty considerations aside, admittedly).
I agree that repeatedly bashing this particular unit is worthless and way exaggerated. Some people are being too elitists I presume.

Looking at brand-new units, I would personally go with an electrically-better unit at the same price point (even if it has a shorter warranty). Side note: 1000W seems over the top for a 290 Crossfire, Guru3d recommends a 700W units for a typical configuration using those.


----------



## shilka

Looked into the price claim in the UK turns out it is true its cheaper by about 10£ which is not all that much when its the Cooler Master V and EVGA SuperNova G2/Super Flower Leadex i compared it to.

So yes it might be the cheapest 1000 watts PSU in the UK but its about 10£ more we are talking about for a G2/Leadex or a V compare to a V


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Looked into the price claim in the UK turns out it is true its cheaper by about 10£ which is not all that much when its the Cooler Master V and EVGA SuperNova G2/Super Flower Leadex i compared it to.
> 
> So yes it might be the cheapest 1000 watts PSU in the UK but its about 10£ more we are talking about for a G2/Leadex or a V compare to a V


Exact prices?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Exact prices?


Ah i just closed down everything give me a few min to dig it all up again

I can start with the price level in Denmark for all 3

http://www.edbpriser.dk/stroemforsyning/evga-supernova-1000-g2-id-7349455.aspx
http://www.edbpriser.dk/stroemforsyning/corsair-rm1000-id-7591710.aspx?q=corsair+rm
http://www.edbpriser.dk/stroemforsyning/cooler-master-v-series-v1000-id-7323645.aspx


----------



## twerk

Guys I think we should draw this discussion to a close.

He's bought a good PSU that he is happy with, why question it any further?


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Looking at brand-new units, I would personally go with an electrically-better unit at the same price point (even if it has a shorter warranty). Side note: 1000W seems over the top for a 290 Crossfire, Guru3d recommends a 700W units for a typical configuration using those.


This is a screen shot below of the max wattage drawn from my PC during a 2 hours run in test from my 2 new R9 290 cards using Heaven Benchmark 4.0...And yes you are reading that right it did indeed peak to 821.3 watts being pulled from the PSU


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Exact prices?


Scan from the UK

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000w-corsair-rm-series-cp-9020062-uk-full-modular-80-plus-gold-92-eff-eps-12v-1x135mm-fan-atx-v24
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000w-evga-supernova-1000-g2-full-modular-80plus-gold-90plus-eff-continous-power-psu

Newegg from the US

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139057
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078

mwave from Australia

http://www.mwave.com.au/product/corsair-rm1000-80-plus-gold-power-supply-ab52775
http://www.mwave.com.au/product/cooler-master-v1000-vanguard-series-modular-1000w-power-supply-ab52544
http://www.mwave.com.au/product/evga-supernova-1000w-g2-80-plus-gold-modular-power-supply-ab54108

EDB Priser from Denmark

http://www.edbpriser.dk/stroemforsyning/evga-supernova-1000-g2-id-7349455.aspx
http://www.edbpriser.dk/stroemforsyning/corsair-rm1000-id-7591710.aspx?q=corsair+rm
http://www.edbpriser.dk/stroemforsyning/cooler-master-v-series-v1000-id-7323645.aspx[/quote]

10£ less for the RM in the UK, In the US its the same price besides the V which is 10$ more, In AUS price for all 3 is the same, In Denmark the EVGA SuperNova G2 is about 10$ less then the RM

I dont know any major shops from South America or Asia but i can check those if anyone knows any?


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Scan from the UK
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000w-corsair-rm-series-cp-9020062-uk-full-modular-80-plus-gold-92-eff-eps-12v-1x135mm-fan-atx-v24
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000w-evga-supernova-1000-g2-full-modular-80plus-gold-90plus-eff-continous-power-psu


http://www.falconcomputers.co.uk/evga/1000w-supernova-g2-gold-80-plus-power-supply.html


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> http://www.falconcomputers.co.uk/evga/1000w-supernova-g2-gold-80-plus-power-supply.html


So yes same price, should i compare ripple and voltage regulation between the 3?

Think its funny that many goes on about the build quality but no one has said a word about ripple and voltage regulation on the RM


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So yes same price, should i compare ripple and voltage regulation between the 3?


Im interested


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Im interested


Give me a few min then

its going to be a bit hard as techpowerup does not have reviews for the V below 850 and the G2 below 1000 watts, so i am going to use the Leadex 750 instead of the G2 750 and the V850 instead of the V700


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> This is a screen shot below of the max wattage drawn from my PC during a 2 hours run in test from my 2 new R9 290 cards using Heaven Benchmark 4.0...And yes you are reading that right it did indeed peak to 821.3 watts being pulled from the PSU


That is not counting efficiency. Realistically you're only pulling 700W or so watts from the PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So yes same price, should i compare ripple and voltage regulation between the 3?


Anyone who has read jonnyguru knows the leadex is FAR and ahead the better one of them all.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So yes same price, should i compare ripple and voltage regulation between the 3?


Well, I can't say I'm interested.

Quite frankly, it's not all that a big deal. As long as you're within specs, or even about 3% off specs, you're always golden. That's why the standards are there. The VRMs of the components handle the voltage conversion and those things can handle much worse, but usually some protection kicks in if you go way off.

As long as it's a pass there, I'm more interested in what parts the thing has, if they were laid out properly, etcetera.


----------



## shilka

Voltage regulation

CWT made Corsair RM





Chicony Power Technology made Corsair RM





Super Flower Leadex





Cooler Master V





Ripple

CWT made Corsair RM



Chicony Power Technology made Corsair RM



Super Flower Leadex



Cooler Master V



Super Flower Leadex/ EVGA Super Nova G2/P2 takes a clear win here, And its the same price or cheaper in most parts of the world


----------



## DaveLT

Aside from the V850 being a little higher in ripple during lower loads the V and Leadex platforms completely trumps the chicony made RM (the ones that have been listed as very very good by the fanboys here)


----------



## shilka

The Leadex and V ripple and Voltage regulation results has been added to the OP as they are within 15$ of the RM


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Aside from the V850 being a little higher in ripple during lower loads the V and Leadex platforms completely trumps the chicony made RM (the ones that have been listed as very very good by the fanboys here)


... and it's not so important.









If you want to literally see something important, take a look at the placement of the electrolytic caps on the chicony RM and the evga leadex.
The caps on the rm are cramped between heatsinks with fets, with the fets on the side of the caps. The laws of thermodynamics as well as past experience show that this is not a good thing.
The caps on the g2 on the other hand are away from sources of so high heat.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> ... and it's not so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to literally see something important, take a look at the placement of the electrolytic caps on the chicony RM and the evga leadex.
> The caps on the rm are cramped between heatsinks with fets, with the fets on the side of the caps. The laws of thermodynamics as well as past experience show that this is not a good thing.
> The caps on the g2 on the other hand are away from sources of so high heat.


I didn't realize that but yes, it's not just the laws of thermodynamics but speaking from an engineering standpoint (being an EE) it's very important to keep heat away from caps. And people saying the design won't cause the caps to shorten in life ... No. This design is doomed to fail soon after use. And the overheating issues earlier? It still gets hot despite being a GOLD PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> ... and it's not so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to literally see something important, take a look at the placement of the electrolytic caps on the chicony RM and the evga leadex.
> The caps on the rm are cramped between heatsinks with fets, with the fets on the side of the caps. The laws of thermodynamics as well as past experience show that this is not a good thing.
> The caps on the g2 on the other hand are away from sources of so high heat.


CWT RM



Chicony Power Technology RM



Super Flower Leadex



Cooler Master V



The CWT RM looks like a mess


----------



## DaveLT

The RM series layout look like a infant took in all the components and puked on the PCB ...

Speaking of neatness, shilka have you seen CM's GM series?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> CWT RM
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Isn't part of cable management about airflow for better temperatures?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The RM series layout look like a infant took in all the components and puked on the PCB ...
> 
> Speaking of neatness, shilka have you seen CM's GM series?


Yes and i dont like it very much as it has way too many CapXon caps in it, So its guilty of the some of the same things as the Corsair RM is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Isn't part of cable management about airflow for better temperatures?


The CWT RM looks like a mess


----------



## PsyM4n

Actually apart from the optical mess, the caps should be treated better on the cw than the chicony, unless the fets on the chicony are way over-speced and don't generate much heat.

Maybe corsair did actually over-spec them or did not believe that people would put the units on very high loads for long time periods. Maybe they just wanted a cheap unit to sell at all costs (bad company situation in terms of $? this could be possible considering the international economy in the last years, but dunno).

Hopefully it's ok, but I don't personally think that the chicony units can push their rated wattage for more than 3 years in high loads without extra additional air flow.

But it's too early yet, we'll see.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Isn't part of cable management about airflow for better temperatures?


You did not observed well, the other three units has good airflow while having a neat layout


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> You did not observed well, the other three units has good airflow while having a neat layout


Should i show the Rosewill Capstone Seasonic G and Cooler Master VS compared to the 4 already shown?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> This is a screen shot below of the max wattage drawn from my PC during a 2 hours run in test from my 2 new R9 290 cards using Heaven Benchmark 4.0...And yes you are reading that right it did indeed peak to 821.3 watts being pulled from the PSU
> 
> *snip*


Right, however as someone else said - no PSU today has 100% efficiency (the rated wattage is the one that is provided to the components).


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> This is a screen shot below of the max wattage drawn from my PC during a 2 hours run in test from my 2 new R9 290 cards using Heaven Benchmark 4.0...And yes you are reading that right it did indeed peak to 821.3 watts being pulled from the PSU
> 
> *snip*


Right, however as someone else said - no PSU today has 100% efficiency (the rated wattage is the one that is provided to the components).


----------



## ellessess

Owner of a Corsair RM PSU here!

Does it have coil whine? Nope. Does it power my overclocked system sufficiently? Yes.

Do I care about anything else? NOPE


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes and i dont like it very much as it has way too many CapXon caps in it, So its guilty of the some of the same things as the Corsair RM is
> The CWT RM looks like a mess


But at least it's cheap. And very tiny. It's not marketed as a high-end unit. I don't mind CapXon here since it's very damn far away from the mosfets. Also it has 5 years warranty and CM is being honest here, the engineers told me they are pretty darn sure it will last at least 5 years.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> But at least it's cheap. And very tiny. It's not marketed as a high-end unit. I don't mind CapXon here since it's very damn far away from the mosfets. Also it has 5 years warranty and CM is being honest here, the engineers told me they are pretty darn sure it will last at least 5 years.


To be honest i have not really seen it on sale anywhere nor have i seen that many talk about it, Ripple and voltage regulation does seem above average so maybe its worth it if its cheap enough? At least its not group regulated or anything like that

If its priced around the same area as the Corsair CX then yes that would be a better option, its kinda sad that the EVGA 500/600/500B/600B are not very good i had hopes for them


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> To be honest i have not really seen it on sale anywhere nor have i seen that many talk about it, Ripple and voltage regulation does seem above average so maybe its worth it if its cheap enough? At least its not group regulated or anything like that
> 
> If its priced around the same area as the Corsair CX then yes that would be a better option, its kinda sad that the EVGA 500/600/500B/600B are not very good i had hopes for them


Huh ... this is one of the CM's new SERIOUS PSUs. Not the half hearted PSUs before the V-series
And yes it's priced the same as the CX. Performance about the same ripple wise and voltage regulation as a Seasonic M12II 750 but it has better efficiency and certainly, much quieter fan.

The key point is that it's only 140mm long. Mind you the Seasonic M12II 750 is no slouch, take a look at the M12II 850 Evo, same board same platform.

I think this PSU is only for asian markets though ...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Huh ... this is one of the CM's new SERIOUS PSUs. Not the half hearted PSUs before the V-series
> And yes it's priced the same as the CX. Performance about the same ripple wise and voltage regulation as a Seasonic M12II 750 but it has better efficiency and certainly, much quieter fan.
> 
> The key point is that it's only 140mm long. Mind you the Seasonic M12II 750 is no slouch, take a look at the M12II 850 Evo, same board same platform.
> 
> I think this PSU is only for asian markets though ...


I have not seen it anywhere


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are going to do that i am going to report you for spam, You already made you point many times i dont agree with you but i got the message and so did all the others. If going to keep it up you are going to be annoying which is the last thing you want.
> 
> Please dont be annoying i dont want to see you with a warning or worse


Remind me again ... how much warranty does CM have on the V series? 7 years. A full 7 years


----------



## Marty99

I have CM G650M. It costs ~70 EUR where I live (Lithuania, Baltic region, Eastern-Mid Europe for somebody who does not know







). 5 year warranty. It's very good selling PSU in here.
Cooler Master V700 ~125 Eur.
Corsair CX600M ~66 EUR. 3 Year warranty. Worse option than CM G650M without doubt.
Corsair RM650 ~100 Eur. 5 year warranty. IMO, not that bad for the price. And almost always in stock.
Corsair AX760. ~145 Eur. So 20 more than V700.

We do not have EVGA or Super Flower but we have Fractal Design PSU's which are great (Tesla and Newton series).


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> You did not observed well, the other three units has good airflow while having a neat layout


I realize that the other units had a neat layout, and that gave them decent airflow. However, the RM one didn't have that great of an arrangement, and looked like some of the cords would get in the way.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Cleaned.

Now back to the topic at hand


----------



## Tephnos

Well, I was wanting to upgrade my old PSU to a fully modular one, and had all but decided on the RM850 before I stumbled across this thread. Have to admit, the lower quality components in a relatively expensive PSU did put me off, no matter how quiet it is. Think I'll plop for an AX860 and call it a day now - don't really want to take any chances.


----------



## Wrathier

Spot on.

It's your money, it's my money and we can spend them just as we like


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Spot on.
> 
> It's your money, it's my money and we can spend them just as we like


Hey Wrathier i am buying these new blue cables for my RM1000 linked below as i think they will finish off my build perfectly!...Btw i love your Corsair stickers that you made!... i wish i had a blue one for my build!

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-individually-sleeved-psu-dc-cable-kittype-3-(gen-2)-for-axi-ax-hx-rm-txm-blue


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Well, I was wanting to upgrade my old PSU to a fully modular one, and had all but decided on the RM850 before I stumbled across this thread. Have to admit, the lower quality components in a relatively expensive PSU did put me off, no matter how quiet it is. Think I'll plop for an AX860 and call it a day now - don't really want to take any chances.


Why AX860 though?







(Technically it's the same PSU as a Seasonic X760 Platinum and possibly the CM V700 as well)


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Hey Wrathier i am buying these new blue cables for my RM1000 linked below as i think they will finish off my build perfectly!...Btw i love your Corsair stickers that you made!... i wish i had a blue one for my build!
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-individually-sleeved-psu-dc-cable-kittype-3-(gen-2)-for-axi-ax-hx-rm-txm-blue


I only made the top one.

Here is the blue one:

CorsairRM1000LabelBlue.png 28k .png file


Hope that helped you out







- I have bought the red once for my psu







- Will post image when new build is done hehe.


----------



## twerk

Guys, drop it... please.


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> I only made the top one.
> 
> Here is the blue one:
> 
> CorsairRM1000LabelBlue.png 28k .png file
> 
> 
> Hope that helped you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I have bought the red once for my psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Will post image when new build is done hehe.


Hey man thanks very much!...i really appreciate that it will finish of my build just perfect!...very kind of you mate









Yes and i will look forward to seeing your finished build


----------



## Tephnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Why AX860 though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Technically it's the same PSU as a Seasonic X760 Platinum and possibly the CM V700 as well)


Well, it seems to be one of the ones of this range that I can get from Amazon (Based in the UK). I tend to keep my dealings with Amazon whenever I can because of their CS. Don't mind paying a bit extra if that's the case (Plus Amazon are always discounted to negate that anyway).

I already checked out a few cheaper 'AX860s' in different housings by other brands but Amazon didn't stock them.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

This thread has been sanitized.

Stay on topic and it will remain open.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> This thread has been sanitized.
> 
> Stay on topic and it will remain open.


thank you very much, i know how much shilka helps ! and this thread is very informative esp for people who have questions about these psu !


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Whoa, mods posted twice in 5 posts...

Anyway, people need to realize this isn't a bash thread, it's informative. Thank you for the input shilka.


----------



## Wrathier

Hey guys,

Just wanna say that I have been LTC mining on the RM1000 for 24 hours now.

Running a custom bios @ 1212v giving me a boost of 2246Mhz and ram just bellow 8K.

That renderes a Khash/s around 714.

The PSU is a bit warm, so is the card 84 degrees on air, but it is stable as a rock.

For your information I have 4 hard drives in raid (2 ocz vertex 4 in raid 0 and 2 barracuda's in raid 0 working none stop).

I have also been burning a lot of audio CD's for my car. - That + a overclock on my 4770k to 4400 and XMP rated rams running at 2666 Mhz should give me a stable usage of 750W+

No issues what so ever, this PSU rocks, no coil whine or anything like that.

Of course if I run 3D Mark there is coil whine in cloud gate, but it is difficult for me to tell if that is from the PSU or the GFX.

However, it is to early for me to tell if this is the best PSU I ever had, but I can tell it is not the worst.

If you have the money, if you want the bragging rights, go for an AX1200, but as that product is 153,12 USD more than my RM 1000, I paid 228,00 USD for my RM 1000 or equivalent to 1489 SEK here: http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorkomponenter/182930-corsair_powersupply_rm1000_1000w_80_plus_gold I did not think it was worth for me to buy the AX1200.

As we now can provide custom colours for the RM1000 in all colors I think it makes it worth buying - Personally the only thing I do not like with it, is that they have chosen yellow. - I know that Asus's new mainstream motherboard series is Gold in colors, but if you like me like ROG - witch is not either worth buying to be honest, you are getting ripped of by ASUS buying ROG series, just for your info, but still with a custom sticker on it in red and black and a red and black pirate bay logo on top, it ROCKS










Definitely worth the 1489 SEK so far. - Also, Corsair is a well known and well respected company, that alone makes me feel safe when buying a PSU from them.

So everyone - Feel safe buying it, I am pushing this piece of supposedly well overpriced product to the limit until it dies.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanna say that I have been LTC mining on the RM1000 for 24 hours now.
> 
> Running a custom bios @ 1212v giving me a boost of 2246Mhz and ram just bellow 8K.
> 
> That renderes a Khash/s around 714.
> 
> The PSU is a bit warm, so is the card 84 degrees on air, but it is stable as a rock.
> 
> For your information I have 4 hard drives in raid (2 ocz vertex 4 in raid 0 and 2 barracuda's in raid 0 working none stop).
> 
> I have also been burning a lot of audio CD's for my car. - That + a overclock on my 4770k to 4400 and XMP rated rams running at 2666 Mhz should give me a stable usage of 750W+
> 
> No issues what so ever, this PSU rocks, no coil whine or anything like that.
> 
> Of course if I run 3D Mark there is coil whine in cloud gate, but it is difficult for me to tell if that is from the PSU or the GFX.
> 
> However, it is to early for me to tell if this is the best PSU I ever had, but I can tell it is not the worst.
> 
> If you have the money, if you want the bragging rights, go for an AX1200, but as that product is 153,12 USD more than my RM 1000, I paid 228,00 USD for my RM 1000 or equivalent to 1489 SEK here: http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorkomponenter/182930-corsair_powersupply_rm1000_1000w_80_plus_gold I did not think it was worth for me to buy the AX1200.
> 
> As we now can provide custom colours for the RM1000 in all colors I think it makes it worth buying - Personally the only thing I do not like with it, is that they have chosen yellow. - I know that Asus's new mainstream motherboard series is Gold in colors, but if you like me like ROG - witch is not either worth buying to be honest, you are getting ripped of by ASUS buying ROG series, just for your info, but still with a custom sticker on it in red and black and a red and black pirate bay logo on top, it ROCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely worth the 1489 SEK so far. - Also, Corsair is a well known and well respected company, that alone makes me feel safe when buying a PSU from them.
> 
> So everyone - Feel safe buying it, I am pushing this piece of supposedly well overpriced product to the limit until it dies.


having mined myself I bet that PSU cant handle 4x 280x's as I have run on a EVGA 1000w P2 for weeks on end?

you say its already getting warm running 1 card! well mine doesn't get warm running 4 cards 24/7 - 7 days a week. 1 card on a 1000w PSU is hardly testing its ability

for £20 more here in the uk its well worth the extra bit of dosh to get something better, even the G2 for £10 more!

the pcie cables are already sleeved red if that's the color your after & it comes with a 10 year warranty! yes 10 years!

the whole point of this thread I think? is to inform people that there are much better PSU's available at the same price or for a minimal bit extra









So if your happy with your PSU that's fine, just don't go telling people to buy it because of stickers LOL. (we can all make stickers for a couple of £)

Many on here run multi GPU setups with significant overclocks for benching/demanding gaming etc & well if experience has taught us anything its that a strong reliable PSU is critical for stability.

If your happy with it then fine! use it by all means, but trying to tell others to buy it cause of stickers & your running 1 card on a 1000w PSU is hardly giving credit to its ability if its already quite warm!

No offense intended but Seriously STICKERS!


----------



## Wrathier

Ha ha ha










Well if you do understand computers and overclock in general I guess you do understand that you can make 1 gfx especially a Geforce 780 ti Superclocked using a lot of power using a custom bios from here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club

If you do not understand that, please read through the 900+ pages - That will clear things up. Thank you in advance.

Regarding the stickers, well that was actually just for fun, but since some have criticized the product for the look, I have created alternative stickers and so have others, a few can be seen here:





So that the PSU gets a little warm, well as you might know since you have read every page in this thread, the fan do not spin until it utilizes 400watt +, so it is BUILD to get a little warm.

Regarding if I am happy for the product or not = It is a PSU nothing more nothing less. - It works that is all that matters. My ram costed me more than the PSU. - I do not in general tend to lean towards PSU's in general, but personally I like ThermalTake this one in particular: http://www.pcper.com/news/Cases-and-Cooling/Thermaltakes-new-semi-modular-kilowatt-class-ToughPower-PSU but that model wasn't availible.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you do understand computers and overclock in general I guess you do understand that you can make 1 gfx especially a Geforce 780 ti Superclocked using a lot of power using a custom bios from here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club
> 
> If you do not understand that, please read through the 900+ pages - That will clear things up. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Regarding the stickers, well that was actually just for fun, but since some have criticized the product for the look, I have created alternative stickers and so have others, a few can be seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that the PSU gets a little warm, well as you might know since you have read every page in this thread, the fan do not spin until it utilizes 400watt +, so it is BUILD to get a little warm.


K buddy!

Im Just pointing out that your PSU is hardly getting utilized fully! so saying its ok cause you mined on it for 24 hours with 1 780ti is hardly showing its potential.

a good majority of PSU's now have hybrid fan modes or ECO Thermal Control Fan System's so whats so special about the RM?

I don't get why your so insistent that this a good PSU for the money!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> K buddy!
> 
> Im Just pointing out that your PSU is hardly getting utilized fully! so saying its ok cause you mined on it for 24 hours with 1 780ti is hardly showing its potential.
> 
> a good majority of PSU's now have hybrid fan modes or ECO Thermal Control Fan System's so whats so special about the RM?
> 
> I don't get why your so insistent that this a good PSU for the money!


There is absolutely nothing special with the RM1000. - It is just a PSU. But it isn't total crap either as some have tried to point it out to be - that is just unnecessary bashing towards a product and I cannot find the reason for it. That is actually why I am so active in this thread. = I find it preposterous without any hard evidence that the RM is more or less expensive than any of its counterparts and therefore I must fight for the right to say: The RM1000 is a decent PSU and it gets the job done.


----------



## shilka

There is a reason why this thread was locked before, I dont want to have it locked again so please stop defending the RM if you already bought one and stop attacking anyone that bought one you can do that in another thread.

This is an information thread if you want to talk about the RM in other ways go make your own thread, Its okey to compare the RM to another unit or talk about its build quality and stuff like that related to the RM itself everything else is not okey it goes out of hand and the mods are forced to step in so please stop it

If you bought an RM and you like it good for you


----------



## eXXon

As a consumer when paying with your own hard-earned-cash, you want the most for your money, and in some countries the RM represents solid value.

The RM has a lot of competition though, mainly from big brands like SeaSonic, EVGA & CoolerMaster who are all highly respected and some even considered the best in terms of support.

So if your research shows the availability of any of the other PSUs mentioned in the OP for around the same money as the RM, then no, it's not a good deal for your money.

This is mainly the point of the thread I think.


----------



## korruptedkaos

hey shilka, sorry but Im trying to be informative on this matter!

I'll just leave it at this! wrathier if your happy with your PSU fine! im not saying its not suitable for your needs in particular! but that's your choice & your free to make that choice!

im trying to make a point that when buying a PSU its actually a good idea to look around & see what options you have in terms of price/performance/quality.

not oh its cheap & mediocre so i'll take that one! it looks good! sure these are factors you will consider. but the attitude of its just a PSU is the wrong attitude!

I don't care you bought an RM, just that you post here singing its praises, when really it isn't all that!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> As a consumer when paying with your own hard-earned-cash, you want the most for your money, and in some countries the RM represents solid value.
> 
> The RM has a lot of competition though, mainly from big brands like SeaSonic, EVGA & CoolerMaster who are all highly respected and some even considered the best in terms of support.
> 
> So if your research shows the availability of any of the other PSUs mentioned in the OP for around the same money as the RM, then no, it's not a good deal for your money.
> 
> This is mainly the point of the thread I think.


SeaSonic I am not so sure about, but EVGA and Coolermaster I might agree, though Coolermaster as a PSU brand is not well known where I live. Personally I do not know a single person with a psu of that brand.

Fractal Design on the other hand I kind of like. - Might get one of my RM fails on me. A Fractal Design Power Supply (PSU) Newton R3 1000W Modular for example would look nice.


----------



## shilka

I am calling out both sides as they are both just as bad. The result of it is the thread goes go hell and the mods are forced to step in as they have done countless times in this thread now,

I said what i want to say if you agree or dont thats fine but dont go nuts and attack me or the other side, Stuff like that is not fact its opinions and we all know what they say about opinions


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hey shilka, sorry but Im trying to be informative on this matter!
> 
> I'll just leave it at this! wrathier if your happy with your PSU fine! im not saying its not suitable for your needs in particular! but that's your choice & your free to make that choice!
> 
> im trying to make a point that when buying a PSU its actually a good idea to look around & see what options you have in terms of price/performance/quality.
> 
> not oh its cheap & mediocre so i'll take that one! it looks good! sure these are factors you will consider. but the attitude of its just a PSU is the wrong attitude!
> 
> I don't care you bought an RM, just that you post here singing its praises, when really it isn't all that!


If it is suitable for my needs we will know when my water cooler and a superclocked more is installed. - If it can run 9 fans, an optical drive 4 HHD's and mine while I use the pc at full power, it is suitable for my needs. - Since I have not tested that yet, I cannot be sure.

According to Asus mainboard manuals for their ROG series, it should be, but we will know sooner or later


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am calling out both sides as they are both just as bad. The result of it is the thread goes go hell and the mods are forced to step in as they have done countless times in this thread now,
> 
> I said what i want to say if you agree or dont thats fine but dont go nuts and attack me or the other side, Stuff like that is not fact its opinions and we all know what they say about opinions


Shilka, I do not hope you feel that I have attacked you in any way. Tried the opposite I have been attacked multiple times by different people in this thread and what I understand some users have even been banned from posting in this thread.

Again RM might be a good bet for some and it might not be for some. - If this threads headline had been: Why you might not should buy a RM series power supply, it would have been a lot easier to coop with.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Shilka, I do not hope you feel that I have attacked you in any way. Tried the opposite I have been attacked multiple times by different people in this thread and what I understand some users have even been banned from posting in this thread.
> 
> Again RM might be a good bet for some and it might not be for some. - If this threads headline had been: Why you might not should buy a RM series power supply, it would have been a lot easier to coop with.


I am not going to name anyone but you are not one those that have been that bad. Anyway both sides have been just as bad and some of the post towards me or some of the others have been downright nasty and it needs to stop and both sides need to stop it,

I am not saying you or anyone else are not allowed to post i am saying stick to facts as much as possible and keep it civil this is not a kindergarten this is OCN


----------



## shilka

There the name have even been changed that should go some way of keeping the spam and personal attacks away


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> SeaSonic I am not so sure about, but EVGA and Coolermaster I might agree, though Coolermaster as a PSU brand is not well known where I live. Personally I do not know a single person with a psu of that brand.
> 
> Fractal Design on the other hand I kind of like. - Might get one of my *RM fails on me*. A Fractal Design Power Supply (PSU) Newton R3 1000W Modular for example would look nice.


If it is functioning as it should, then it won't fail on you for years of hard service.

The AXi doesn't use Japanese capacitors on the secondary side either and they've been running for a while in the extreme OC'ing scene with no problems.


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There the name have even been changed that should go some way of keeping the spam and personal attacks away


Yes I think so too. - Clever move.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Yes I think so too. - Clever move.


It was why you should not buy to begin with to get everyone´s attention and to get more to open their eyes but that might have backfired, Anyway thats in the past now lets move on


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> If it is functioning as it should, then it won't fail on you for years of hard service.
> 
> The AXi doesn't use Japanese capacitors on the secondary side either and they've been running for a while in the extreme OC'ing scene with no problems.


You are right, the PSU wont fail on me, but I might try to sell it after 6-7 month on Tradera to make some money and buy a newer/better product.

Depending a bit on the build direction I am going.

Right now I have bought the red sleeved cables, I got the stickers ready and I am just waiting for all my XSPC gear to come. Then I will move from my ThermalTake Level 10 GT to a Fractal Design ARC XL and instead of blue I will go all red with red fans and red leds to the XSPC CPU bracket and the XSPC reservoir.

Then in a 14-15 days time I will get the parts needed to cool my card with XSPC + backplate. According to XSPC the 360 rad I bought will easily be able to cool the pc even with a GFX more + OC on cpu and GFX's, so that I'm looking much forward to see.

Anyway it's going to be a lot of fun and I just hope that the RM is as good as advertised or it will not be up for the task, that is 100 percent.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

For the record, he put a RM unit in his new thread of 'Best Fully Modular 700W/750W PSUs'


----------



## Dogway

I asked here once what PSU is quieter (included coil whine) than this series, and nobody replied to that.

You have to understand that nobody shares your standards, people might not care if the caps are made in Japan or Taiwan, nor whether the PCB looks untidy if in turn they can enjoy a quiet night of PC work without an annoying buzz in the ear. If the PSU is not crap (which isn't) I'm all for Corsair RM.


----------



## shilka

Be Quiet Stright Power E9 and Dark Power Pro
Fractal Design Newton R3
Cooler Master V and VSM
Seasonic G and the X and Platinum
Super Flower Golden Green Golden King Golden Silent and the Leadex (and all the rebrands)
EVGA SuperNova G2/P2
All the FSP Aurum models like the Aurum Pro and XILENSER
XFX XTR and the list goes on


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogway*
> 
> I asked here once what PSU is quieter (included coil whine) than this series, and nobody replied to that.
> 
> You have to understand that nobody shares your standards, people might not care if the caps are made in Japan or Taiwan, nor whether the PCB looks untidy if in turn they can enjoy a quiet night of PC work without an annoying buzz in the ear. If the PSU is not crap (which isn't) I'm all for Corsair RM.


Thermaltake's Tough Power DPS are just as silent and with overall better build quality. The Coolermaster V series are too. Some older Silverstone PSUs are too.

Now, you might occasionally encounter coil whine on every PSU (RM series too as some people did in the forum). In that case just switch until it's gone.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Thermaltake's Tough Power DPS are just as silent and with overall better build quality. The Coolermaster V series are too. Some older Silverstone PSUs are too.
> 
> Now, you might occasionally encounter coil whine on every PSU (RM series too as some people did in the forum). In that case just switch until it's gone.


A few reports of coil whine have shown up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogway*
> 
> I asked here once what PSU is quieter (included coil whine) than this series, and nobody replied to that.
> 
> You have to understand that nobody shares your standards, people might not care if the caps are made in Japan or Taiwan, nor whether the PCB looks untidy if in turn they can enjoy a quiet night of PC work without an annoying buzz in the ear. If the PSU is not crap (which isn't) I'm all for Corsair RM.


Also there is a major thing you fail to consider the RM is quiet because the fan does not spin that fast, The result is the RM gets hot very hot which is not going to help in the long run then add the cheaper caps

I am going to stop here i dont want to turn this into another fight


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> For the record, he put a RM unit in his new thread of 'Best Fully Modular 700W/750W PSUs'


For clarification he did not add anything. If I were not on mobile I would quote him. He looked for all recent 750ish w psus that were fully modular that had reviews from tpu (iirc. Again doing this from memory and from my phone)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yea, that is what he did. He listed units that he had solid reviews of, and compared them solely on the hardware in the unit. The point is though, that he doesn't think it's trash, like some of the trolls that were in here were saying.


----------



## Dogway

Having a Dark Power Pro I must take your list with a grain of salt.
All BeQuiet's are noisy (link)

And the Seasonic X has many reports of coil whine.
So I really can't take your word as true.

There's a difference between "I can't hear" and being silent.
I read claims of people surprised with the RM for its lack of coil whine, as if it was a virus that plagued all modern PSU's. That really makes me want to go to a safe bet.
The only person I read of having coil whine while in use is in this thread a few pages back on very high loads. It's hard to equal that, not a single report of coil whine in RM series (while in use I repeat).

Also why not supporting the implications fanless PSU's might carry, for my system I would include one, otherwise it collects dust on the grill (where is hard to clean).
With that said I will revise some PSU's and see what I get, there are other things I need to consider too (size, weight, modularity, etc).


----------



## SkipP

This is a really great thread. I have always been partial to Seasonic-made PSUs, such as Cooler Master's new V line, but FSP has made some great units of late. Antec used to have a high-end line made by Delta. Those were absolutely fabulous. Delta makes some great server PSUs as well.

As for COrsair, I love their RAM and peripherals, but I I do think their PSUs are over-priced for what you get. Oh, and I am still pissed that I sent in an ultra-high end voyager USB3 flash drive, and I lost the mailing slip. They claim that they never received it, so I basically ate the RMA. That flash drive was like $50. I am still bitter about that. I had a long email contact, but it went no where. If that is how they are over a $50 flash drive, how will they be with a $200 PSU?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> This is a really great thread. I have always been partial to Seasonic-made PSUs, such as Cooler Master's new V line, but FSP has made some great units of late. Antec used to have a high-end line made by Delta. Those were absolutely fabulous. Delta makes some great server PSUs as well.
> 
> As for COrsair, I love their RAM and peripherals, but I I do think their PSUs are over-priced for what you get. Oh, and I am still pissed that I sent in an ultra-high end voyager USB3 flash drive, and I lost the mailing slip. They claim that they never received it, so I basically ate the RMA. That flash drive was like $50. I am still bitter about that. I had a long email contact, but it went no where. If that is how they are over a $50 flash drive, how will they be with a $200 PSU?


Honestly, I've seen countless RMA stories about them replacing the old HX series with the new line no questions asked.

I haven't seen any case where the PSU RMA was rejected by Corsair posted on OCN so far. But other brands do the same too (EVGA, SeaSonic, CM, Tt, Antec....etc).


----------



## yvonsky

Hi,

Which one would be the most quiet under load between the Corsair RM750 and Evga Supernova G2 750W ?
Is there any coil whine with the G2 ?

Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yvonsky*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Which one would be the most quiet under load between the Corsair RM750 and Evga Supernova G2 750W ?
> Is there any coil whine with the G2 ?
> 
> Thanks


RM is more quiet but the result of that is it gets way hotter.
The G2 is not loud you cant hear the fan unless you stick your face right up to it and if you use the hybrid fan mode there is zero fan noise on the G2 at least untill you load it.
I have not heard anything about coil whine on the G2


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Can people really hear their PSU fans over their CPU cooler? I've heard both air coolers and my H100... I still don't get the issue. Or is it that poor PSUs are really loud?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Can people really hear their PSU fans over their CPU cooler? I've heard both air coolers and my H100... I still don't get the issue. Or is it that poor PSUs are really loud?


I have never had a system where i could hear the fan on the PSU and i have had some really crappy PSU´s before i knew anything.
Had a Chill Innovation somewthing an LC Power 850 watts something an old Thermaltake 850 watts something and many more i cant even tell the names on.
Anyway point is even among all that crap i have never heard the PSU fan on any of those systems.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Ah. I kind of figured PSU noise was more for those trying to build a more quiet rig. Then again... my rig is on the floor to the left of me under the desk. Closest thing to me is my 240mm H100. Also, now since it has warmed up a bit where I live, my 12,000BTU A/C unit to the right is even louder than my rig


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Ah. I kind of figured PSU noise was more for those trying to build a more quiet rig. Then again... my rig is on the floor to the left of me under the desk. Closest thing to me is my 240mm H100. Also, now since it has warmed up a bit where I live, my 12,000BTU A/C unit to the right is even louder than my rig


Have 2x120mm fans 1x140mm 1x230mm and 3x200mm do you think i can hear my PSU fan over all those?


Spoiler: Off topic



Also my PC has started to make a faint low frequency noise almost like a coil whine noise but not its coil whine and its god damm annoying so i have music turned on to drown out that noise.
Really hope this problem goes away when i stwich over to the new case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Ah. I kind of figured PSU noise was more for those trying to build a more quiet rig. Then again... my rig is on the floor to the left of me under the desk. Closest thing to me is my 240mm H100. Also, now since it has warmed up a bit where I live, my 12,000BTU A/C unit to the right is even louder than my rig


only time i can think of is when going with a passive system... but then you would get a passive psu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Ah. I kind of figured PSU noise was more for those trying to build a more quiet rig. Then again... my rig is on the floor to the left of me under the desk. Closest thing to me is my 240mm H100. Also, now since it has warmed up a bit where I live, my 12,000BTU A/C unit to the right is even louder than my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have 2x120mm fans 1x140mm 1x230mm and 3x200mm do you think i can hear my PSU fan over all those?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off topic
> 
> 
> 
> Also my PC has started to make a faint low frequency noise almost like a coil whine noise but not its coil whine and its god damm annoying so i have music turned on to drown out that noise.
> Really hope this problem goes away when i stwich over to the new case.
Click to expand...

hehe my 2011 now has 5x480

1 45 1 60 and 3 80mm ! only reason i dont have 5x 80 is there is not enough space below mobo for another 80 and the front cant house it when top and bottom have large rads.... all with high power fans not silent ones, i never hear my psus


----------



## CyberTech

Hi, I came across this thread trying to find out more about Corsair PSU's. It seems here everyone is against Corsair and I am actually waiting on a Corsair PSU so reading this thread is making me worried lol. I am getting the HX750 and I was wondering what you guys thought of that one?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> Hi, I came across this thread trying to find out more about Corsair PSU's. It seems here everyone is against Corsair and I am actually waiting on a Corsair PSU so reading this thread is making me worried lol. I am getting the HX750 and I was wondering what you guys thought of that one?


This thread has nothing to do with Corsair as a brand, its about the RM that has been overhyped and overglorified.

Some of us just dont think Corsair units are worth it anymore you can get just as good or better for the same money or less, which is why i am going to say dont bother unless you can get it really cheap, so what is it priced at?

Welcome to OCN by the way


----------



## CyberTech

Well it's priced at $129 from Newegg but I can't order online ATM so I am ordering it through a computer place and it will cost a little more. It will replace a Thermaltake TR2 600W, and by replace I mean I want something of better quality because a lot of people say bad things about Thermaltake. So is that spending too much for that PSU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> Well it's priced at $129 from Newegg but I can't order online ATM so I am ordering it through a computer place and it will cost a little more. It will replace a Thermaltake TR2 600W.


EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts is 90$ to 120$ and its a much better unit.
You can see it compared here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1482157/700-750-watts-comparison-thread#post_22109815

To be frank you would be paying more for a HX750 and its not as good and its only semi modular if you care about that.


----------



## CyberTech

Well the thing is I already ordered it, I hope I made a good choice. I am getting to the point of just selling my computer instead of worrying all the time about the PSU dying and killing everything, especially after spending so much.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> Well the thing is I already ordered it, I hope I made a good choice. I am getting to the point of just selling my computer instead of worrying all the time about the PSU dying and killing everything, especially after spending so much.


I would send it back and order a G2 as its better all around, but if you want to keep it you could its not the best unit ever but you can find far worse.
Also a thing you need to keep in mind Thermaltake does not make the units they sell nor does Corsair your HX750 is not made by Corsair nor was your TR2 made by Thermaltake.


----------



## CyberTech

Are the HX series really that bad? I see some bad reviews on them but as well with any other brand or model.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> Are the HX series really that bad? I see some bad reviews on them but as well with any other brand or model.


The HX series is great, it's just there are better options for the money, like the G2.


----------



## CyberTech

OK I think I see what you guys mean now, more about better prices? I'm not that worried about price, I'm more worried about getting a good quality PSU and that won't kill my new components. I will check out the G2 and see if I can get that one. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> Are the HX series really that bad? I see some bad reviews on them but as well with any other brand or model.


I never said it was bad i said the G2 was better that does not mean the HX junk all of a sudden.
Ripple suppression on the HX is about 30mv on full load G2 is 15mv, thats twice as good ripple suppression and get that for less money then the HX.
So why spend more money to buy something thats worse? its not a matter on hate on Corsair or anything like thats its a matter of what you rather spend money on?, a brand name that is very well known or better quality on the unit itself.


----------



## SkateZilla

I have an RM, Crap, lol.


----------



## twerk

There needs to be a disclaimer at the top of this thread lol. Saying "The Corsair RM is a good PSU, there is just better for the money" or something, so many people have seen this thread and started worrying.


----------



## CyberTech

Yea I think I see what you guys are saying. I sent en email asking if I can change the order. I hope I can lol.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I have an RM, Crap, lol.


You're fine. Just embrace the Corsair hate and move on.


----------



## jtom320

I just stumbled upon this thread. I have an RM as well.

I went in knowing it wasn't a world beater but I got it on sale. Far as I can tell a pretty dang good purchase honestly. Perf is still way above average as far as I can tell. Got to move up to an 850 watt unit for new vid cards though so won't have it much longer.

Course the main point of this thread is the price/perf. May be that OP is totally on point but I don't understand why you'd hold this unit up as the most egregious example of a company overpricing an item when things like the Titan Z exist in basically the same world.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Course the main point of this thread is the price/perf. May be that OP is totally on point but I don't understand why you'd hold this unit up as the most egregious example of a company overpricing an item when things like the Titan Z exist in basically the same world.


Titan Z isnt a PSU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Your fine. Just embrace the Corsair hate and move on.


Way to be professional.


----------



## CyberTech

I wanted to ask you guys something. I have a GTX 770 and the requirement is a 600W PSU which I have, would 750W be overkill?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> I wanted to ask you guys something. I have a GTX 770 and the requirement is a 600W PSU which I have, would 750W be overkill?


Very. The requirement is not really 600W, that's the recommendation Nvidia give assuming the PSU is a terrible peak rated unit that can only deliver about 430W.

A stock 770 only consumes 195W under full stress test load, you only need a 450W.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> I wanted to ask you guys something. I have a GTX 770 and the requirement is a 600W PSU which I have, would 750W be overkill?


You dont need that much, a 450 watts PSU can power a system with a GTX 770


----------



## CyberTech

Damn, so maybe I shouldn't get the EVGA G2, unless there is one with lower watts?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> Damn, so maybe I shouldn't get the EVGA G2, unless there is one with lower watts?


There are other good PSU's apart from the G2 hehe. If you want lower wattage 'equivalents' look the Seasonic G series, XFX XTR series and Cooler Master VS series.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> Damn, so maybe I shouldn't get the EVGA G2, unless there is one with lower watts?


750 watts is the lowest G2, EVGA have a 430 watts unit but thats not very good.
Rosewill Capstone Seasonic G series XFX XTR and Cooler Master VSM 450 watts are all decent options.


----------



## CyberTech

So your saying a 450w would power my system with that video card?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> So your saying a 450w would power my system with that video card?


Yup.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> So your saying a 450w would power my system with that video card?


Yes


----------



## CyberTech

I see, but I would still feel more comfortable with a 600W, just how I am lol. What would you guys recommend for a 600W gold Haswell ready PSU?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> I see, but I would still feel more comfortable with a 600W, just how I am lol. What would you guys recommend for a 600W gold Haswell ready PSU?


If you really must have overkill, then the Cooler Master V550S would be your best option.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> I see, but I would still feel more comfortable with a 600W, just how I am lol. What would you guys recommend for a 600W gold Haswell ready PSU?


Having too much wattage will lower your efficiency and 80 plus does not mean something is good quality, just look at the Raidmax AE or EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/NEX750G.
550 watts is the max you should look at, unless you are going SLI later?.


----------



## CyberTech

I'm really confused now lol. I didn't realize the watts would be too much and there are just too many brands and models it's so hard to choose. I just want something that won't kill my computer if it goes, if it is possible to avoid in any way lol.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> I'm really confused now lol. I didn't realize the watts would be too much and there are just too many brands and models it's so hard to choose. I just want something that won't kill my computer if it goes, if it is possible to avoid in any way lol.


No good PSU will take any components with it.

Trust us and get the V450S/V550S, I would strongly recommend the 450W though.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> Way to be professional.


Why, thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> I just stumbled upon this thread. I have an RM as well.
> 
> I went in knowing it wasn't a world beater but I got it on sale. Far as I can tell a pretty dang good purchase honestly. Perf is still way above average as far as I can tell. Got to move up to an 850 watt unit for new vid cards though so won't have it much longer.
> 
> Course the main point of this thread is the price/perf. May be that OP is totally on point but I don't understand why you'd hold this unit up as the most egregious example of a company overpricing an item when things like the Titan Z exist in basically the same world.


Which was the point of my comment. Yes... when this thread started, it was about some serious mistakes in the RM production. Mistakes that were quickly corrected. But the way this thread gets bumped, and then followed by people that see the title and don't read the whole thread think "OMG! I have a ticking time bomb in my PC", it just seems like a whole lot of Corsair hate. The "Why you might not want to buy a CX PSU" thread as well. Well.. guess what... a lot of people HAVE bought RM PSUs and CX PSUs and are perfectly happy with their purchase. Not to say in a lot of cases you can get better for less money. That's almost always the case. Like twerk said, the title should have a disclaimer.

But it's not up to me to say what this thread should be or what direction it should take or whether or not you should hate on a company or a particular PSU model, etc. That wouldn't be the American way.


----------



## CyberTech

Those are Cooler Master? So what happens exactly with too many watts?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> Those are Cooler Master? So what happens exactly with too many watts?


The main downside to buying a PSU that is too big is simply wasted money because you are buying 'wattage' that you won't use.

You also lose some efficiency at low loads, but that's really nothing to worry about because it's negligible.


----------



## CyberTech

OK I see. What do you think of the PSU I have now, Thermaltake TR2 600W? Are they really as bad as people say?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> OK I see. What do you think of the PSU I have now, Thermaltake TR2 600W? Are they really as bad as people say?


It depends which one. The uncertified units (HEC and CWT) are garbage, the 80 Plus Bronze unit (FSP) is decent.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> OK I see. What do you think of the PSU I have now, Thermaltake TR2 600W? Are they really as bad as people say?


Not the newer ones those are decent the old ones made by HEC are trash.
W0388RU is the HEC one, the TR-600 is the CWT one, and the TR-600P is the FSP one.

If you have the P model there is no need to replace its not great but its not junk or trash either.


----------



## CyberTech

I think this one might be bronze, I can't seem the find the exact model, I guess I will have to look on the PSU cause it doesn't say on the box lol. I still have a hard time choosing cause people recommend so many different brands and models but what brands would you say are of the highest quality? Sorry if I am asking too many questions but this is driving me crazy lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> I think this one might be bronze, I can't seem the find the exact model, I guess I will have to look on the PSU cause it doesn't say on the box lol. I still have a hard time choosing cause people recommend so many different brands and models but what brands would you say are of the highest quality? Sorry if I am asking too many questions but this is driving me crazy lol.


You cant go by brand, reasons for this is A every brand has at least one crappy model and B almost all of them dont make what they sell themselfs.


----------



## CyberTech

OK what 600W brand and model would you recommend?


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> There needs to be a disclaimer at the top of this thread lol. Saying "The Corsair RM is a good PSU, there is just better for the money" or something, so many people have seen this thread and started worrying.


One of the best statements i have read in this thread!....Well said twerk!...Some people could can and have really believed that if they buy an RM PSU they will actually blow up there entire computer and every single component in it and i believe that we all know that will never happen with any RM PSU but some reading this thread could be lead to believe that...Therefore i believe it should be made more clear to people that that this will not happen!


----------



## CyberTech

What do you guys think about this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151137


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> What do you guys think about this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151137


Massively overkill but yeah, it's a very good unit. You could run two 770's with it.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> One of the best statements i have read in this thread!....Well said twerk!...Some people could can and have really believed that if they buy an RM PSU they will actually blow up there entire computer and every single component in it and i believe that's we all know that will never happen with any RM PSU but some reading this thread could be lead believe that...Therefore i believe it should be made more clear to people that that this will not happen!


Please be mutual in your posting instead of instigating. As was already mentioned, this has nothing to do with corsair as a brand but the particular psu lineup.


----------



## CyberTech

OK I am not sure then. I am almost to the point of giving up and then I will just wait for the T2 to explode I guess lol.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Please be mutual in your posting instead of instigating. As was already mentioned, this has nothing to do with corsair as a brand but the particular psu lineup.


Right. But the point is that the thread keeps getting bumped and none of these people are reading all God knows how many pages. You know that. So to them it looks like the RM PSU they already bought is going to go nuclear on them.

The title of the thread makes sense. But the first post does talk about a number of the problems the RM had initially. We can be dicks about it and tell them to go back and read the whole thread, but that would be.. . well... being dicks.


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Please be mutual in your posting instead of instigating. As was already mentioned, this has nothing to do with corsair as a brand but the particular psu lineup.


I simply echoed a very real serious fact that twerk made!....Btw for your info I would also like to add that when i bought my Corsair RM 1000 watt PSU at that time it was the cheapest 1000 watt PSU in the UK!...A fact that shilka himself despite he best efforts could not disprove in this very thread!....Btw it still running fine powering my overclocked I7-4770k and my crossfired overclocked R9 290 cards!...

I believe that is a valid post seeing as some in this thread would like people to believe that the Corsair RM PSU is over priced and i made this point in this thread over a month ago!...However it seems not much has changed in this thread!


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> There needs to be a disclaimer at the top of this thread lol. Saying "The Corsair RM is a good PSU, there is just better for the money" or something, so many people have seen this thread and started worrying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> One of the best statements i have read in this thread!....Well said twerk!...Some people could can and have really believed that if they buy an RM PSU they will actually blow up there entire computer and every single component in it and i believe that we all know that will never happen with any RM PSU but some reading this thread could be lead to believe that...Therefore i believe it should be made more clear to people that that this will not happen!


Agreed 100% since this is nothing more than one persons opinion without facts or actual data and testing done by the OP. Same thing should be applied to the CX thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Why, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was the point of my comment. Yes... when this thread started, it was about some serious mistakes in the RM production. Mistakes that were quickly corrected. But the way this thread gets bumped, and then followed by people that see the title and don't read the whole thread think "OMG! I have a ticking time bomb in my PC", it just seems like a whole lot of Corsair hate. The "Why you might not want to buy a CX PSU" thread as well. Well.. guess what... a lot of people HAVE bought RM PSUs and CX PSUs and are perfectly happy with their purchase. Not to say in a lot of cases you can get better for less money. That's almost always the case. Like twerk said, the title should have a disclaimer.
> 
> But it's not up to me to say what this thread should be or what direction it should take or whether or not you should hate on a company or a particular PSU model, etc. That wouldn't be the American way.


Thank you for taking the time on leaving your professional comment on this matter as your post makes the most sense. These two threads are kind of misleading and off putting without actual evidence and makes the information a bit misinformed.


----------



## CyberTech

OK so apparently I cannot change the order and the HX750 is already on it's way. What's the worst that will happen using too much watts? I probably will add more things to the computer eventually so maybe it is good to have room?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberTech*
> 
> OK so apparently I cannot change the order and the HX750 is already on it's way. What's the worst that will happen using too much watts? I probably will add more things to the computer eventually so maybe it is good to have room?


Absolutely nothing. I mean... on the very low end (idle at desktop) it will be fairly inefficient (use more power than it should), but between 20% and 100% load, the efficiency is rather flat.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> There needs to be a disclaimer at the top of this thread lol. Saying "The Corsair RM is a good PSU, there is just better for the money" or something, so many people have seen this thread and started worrying.


No need for a disclaimer the thread title is fine.

@Shilka

I would like to let you know that you are doing a sterling job in helping fellow members out steering them in the right direction. I felt you should have some recognition for that, you've made yourself to a target but that just means that you are doing something right.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> @Shilka
> 
> I would like to let you know that you are doing a sterling job in helping fellow members out steering them in the right direction. I felt you should have some recognition for that, you've made yourself to a target but that just means that you are doing something right.


^This pretty much sums my thoughts as well, pointing out bad apples from a popular vendor certainly makes him a target of interest.

If it weren't for guys like Shilka in existence, some of the brands/vendors that where skimping on production quality in the past probably wouldn't step up their game as they would nowadays....Every company been there, Rosewill had crap units, CoolerMaster and EVGA had crap units in the past. Thankfully for these guys If it weren't for them pointing out the bad apples from the good. We'd all probably running a timebomb in our rigs blinded by brand loyalty, BS marketing of their products being quality products when they're truely not.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Saw speak of the Thermaltake TR series. Figured I would chime in on something.

A while back (mid summer last year -ish) I needed a PSU to complete my friend's build. Unfortunately, I only have $40 to use and could only use the MC down the street. The only unit I could get was a Thermaltake TR2 430W. I warned my friend to replace the PSU immediately. Last month, he let me know that he was having issues with the computer.

It now has 3 dead RAM slots and both PCI lines are dead (might just be the card). He's lucky that the CPU and GPU didn't die, but I believe this may be due to the PSU. The fact that the three slots that had RAM in it are dead as well as either the card or lanes died _at the same time_ makes me think PSU rather than the board being a bit old.

I'll be back in a second with the exact model of the unit, but please, let me know how bad a unit this is. I'm going to show him your replies and let him see how important it is to have a good PSU.

Model: TR2-430NL2NC


----------



## PhilWrir

This isnt a Corsair bash thread, nor is it a thread for defending corsair.
Its a thread about discussing the merits of the RM line, and the OP was updated for those who bother to read it.

Get it back on track guys.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Saw speak of the Thermaltake TR series. Figured I would chime in on something.
> 
> A while back (mid summer last year -ish) I needed a PSU to complete my friend's build. Unfortunately, I only have $40 to use and could only use the MC down the street. The only unit I could get was a Thermaltake TR2 430W. I warned my friend to replace the PSU immediately. Last month, he let me know that he was having issues with the computer.
> 
> It now has 3 dead RAM slots and both PCI lines are dead (might just be the card). He's lucky that the CPU and GPU didn't die, but I believe this may be due to the PSU. The fact that the three slots that had RAM in it are dead as well as either the card or lanes died _at the same time_ makes me think PSU rather than the board being a bit old.
> 
> I'll be back in a second with the exact model of the unit, but please, let me know how bad a unit this is. I'm going to show him your replies and let him see how important it is to have a good PSU.
> 
> Model: TR2-430NL2NC


it's garbage.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Titan Z isnt a PSU
> Way to be professional.


I understand the titan z isn't a psu. Reread my post.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> I understand the titan z isn't a psu. Reread my post.


I dont need to, just use a better analogy.


----------



## Amph

damn man i missed this, i bought a 650 few days ago...i'm ****ed?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Not at all. This thread is mainly to show that their are better options available (depending on country).


----------



## shilka

Alright i feel i need to echo PhilWrir here, so everyone please stop fighthing about tiny things like you dont like this thread or dont want to read it and so on and so forth and back again.

What have been said in the last 24 hours have already been said about 2 dozen times already, it seems to be a thing thread dies then a few weeks later it gets bumped and all hell breaks lose and the thread ends up being locked.
I dont want to go over all that again and since i try and stay out of this as much as i can for the most part i would like everyone to be civil and dont let it get out of hand.

Thank you

Edit: there i even added something in the OP now could we please move on


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> damn man i missed this, i bought a 650 few days ago...i'm ****ed?


no your not it wont fry your rig by anny means its just not the top tier 650w power supply it will do the job just fine


----------



## CyberTech

Well thanks for all the help guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## SkateZilla

i went from a cheap 700w OCZ PSU to the Corsair 850w RM PSU, and the build quality between the two is night and day.

Then again, the main point of the OP was Qualityrice or something along those lines.

When I bought Mine, it was on a NewEgg Sale and I used a $30 coupon I had from a previous purchase,

So it was listed at $159 at the time, I got $30 off that plus another $15... so.. $114+ Shipping.

I've had no issues with it what so ever...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i went from a cheap 700w OCZ PSU to the Corsair 850w RM PSU, and the build quality between the two is night and day.
> 
> Then again, the main point of the OP was Qualityrice or something along those lines.
> 
> When I bought Mine, it was on a NewEgg Sale and I used a $30 coupon I had from a previous purchase,
> 
> So it was listed at $159 at the time, I got $30 off that plus another $15... so.. $114+ Shipping.
> 
> I've had no issues with it what so ever...


Is it one of the old units or one of the new units?
If its one of the old you ones you should send it back as it has a major flaw.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I dont need to, just use a better analogy.


Are you kidding? The point is that if you want to be a consumer advocate pick your targets. This is a twenty page thread that acknowledges the unit is really not bad. Just overpriced by what fifteen dollars or so?

So again if that's what you want to do pick a topic where it matters.


----------



## shilka

Like i have said many times its not a stellar unit but nor is it crap by any means.
Ripple suppression and voltage regulation as well as build quality could and should have been better, asking the amount they want for the performance you get and its not really worth it, unless like i said you got a good deal on it.
Another thing about the RM most dont know is it gets hotter then many other units due to the low fan speeds it has.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> damn man i missed this, i bought a 650 few days ago...i'm ****ed?


If you already have it, its probably not worth the trouble of sending it back unless your looking to push bleeding edge overclocks, setting records and such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Are you kidding? The point is that if you want to be a consumer advocate pick your targets. This is a twenty page thread that acknowledges the unit is really not bad. Just overpriced by what fifteen dollars or so?
> 
> So again if that's what you want to do pick a topic where it matters.


So use a seriously overpriced comparison of a different component not related to PSU's?

Was there supposed to be some degree of sarcasm?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is it one of the old units or one of the new units?
> If its one of the old you ones you should send it back as it has a major flaw.


I bought it on 2/18/2014


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I bought it on 2/18/2014





Spoiler: Potential thermal issue with RM750 and RM850



The Corsair RM series power supplies are designed to run without active cooling for up to 40% load at typical room temperatures (25°C, or 77°F) and are capable of continuously outputting 100% of output capability at ambient temperatures of up to 40°C (104°F). We have found that our power supplies are typically used in environments much lower than 40°C and tend to have some natural aspiration within the chassis that allows for some air movement, such as from a nearby graphics card or chassis fan, within the PSU housing, when temperatures exceed normal room temperatures. We have found that this normal aspiration can maintain Corsair's Zero-RPM fan-less mode even at temperatures as high as 35°C (95°F) when only at 40% load for durations of up to 15 minutes.

Thanks to recent feedback provided by an early reviewer, we have discovered a PSU fan operation issue that can be triggered with the RM750 and RM850W under highly unusual operating conditions. For the issue to occur, the PSU must be run for more than 15 minutes at:

Ambient temperature 35°C (95°F) or higher
Zero ambient airflow, i.e. no airflow provided by system fans or by fans on other components

Under these conditions, impacted PSUs may shut down before the cooling fan starts spinning. This shutdown will cause no damage to the PSU or the system. As these conditions are extraordinarily harsh, we believe most users will not be impacted. If you feel you have a unit that has been impacted, we are offering advance replacement returns for the PSU, with Corsair paying all freight costs. Please click here for instructions on how to obtain a replacement unit, or to ask any questions.

Thank you for choosing Corsair; we are committed to making sure you are completely satisfied with your purchase.

Update - November 14, 2013:
In an effort to improve our products for all of our users, we have updated the RM750 and RM850 to resolve this issue. The thermistor circuit that is used to measure the temperature for the fan controller and OTP has been changed in all RM750 and RM850 PSU's moving forward. An additional resistor has been added that will result in the fan turning on prior to the condition that causes the PSU to shut down in the event that temperatures exceed 45°C
The affected units are in lot codes < 1341 (the first four digits of the S/N.)



Pretty sure its one of the new units but double check your S/N number just to be sure


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Potential thermal issue with RM750 and RM850
> 
> 
> 
> The Corsair RM series power supplies are designed to run without active cooling for up to 40% load at typical room temperatures (25°C, or 77°F) and are capable of continuously outputting 100% of output capability at ambient temperatures of up to 40°C (104°F). We have found that our power supplies are typically used in environments much lower than 40°C and tend to have some natural aspiration within the chassis that allows for some air movement, such as from a nearby graphics card or chassis fan, within the PSU housing, when temperatures exceed normal room temperatures. We have found that this normal aspiration can maintain Corsair's Zero-RPM fan-less mode even at temperatures as high as 35°C (95°F) when only at 40% load for durations of up to 15 minutes.
> 
> Thanks to recent feedback provided by an early reviewer, we have discovered a PSU fan operation issue that can be triggered with the RM750 and RM850W under highly unusual operating conditions. For the issue to occur, the PSU must be run for more than 15 minutes at:
> 
> Ambient temperature 35°C (95°F) or higher
> Zero ambient airflow, i.e. no airflow provided by system fans or by fans on other components
> 
> Under these conditions, impacted PSUs may shut down before the cooling fan starts spinning. This shutdown will cause no damage to the PSU or the system. As these conditions are extraordinarily harsh, we believe most users will not be impacted. If you feel you have a unit that has been impacted, we are offering advance replacement returns for the PSU, with Corsair paying all freight costs. Please click here for instructions on how to obtain a replacement unit, or to ask any questions.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Corsair; we are committed to making sure you are completely satisfied with your purchase.
> 
> Update - November 14, 2013:
> In an effort to improve our products for all of our users, we have updated the RM750 and RM850 to resolve this issue. The thermistor circuit that is used to measure the temperature for the fan controller and OTP has been changed in all RM750 and RM850 PSU's moving forward. An additional resistor has been added that will result in the fan turning on prior to the condition that causes the PSU to shut down in the event that temperatures exceed 45°C
> The affected units are in lot codes < 1341 (the first four digits of the S/N.)
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure its one of the new units but double check your S/N number just to be sure


Will do tonight, hopefully Serial# is on the Box.
If I have a unit that's affected, I'll just slap a Silent 120mm fan on the bottom of my case blowing in.. or rotate the unit so it's not sucking air from the vent on the bottom of the case, and make it so the fan is sucking air from inside the case, and put the silent 120mm fan on the PSU that way.

Either way I don't have time to deal with an RMA right now, and my other PSU dont have the Amps to Power the MSI Lightnings and stuff.

My house doesnt have AC and we are approaching 85^F During the day, but I shut my system off during the day in the summer.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hey, shilka, you could add this to the first post.


Spoiler: Anti-arguing warning.



Please note that if you have a Corsair RM Series PSU, your computer is not in any danger.

This thread isn't about how good/bad the Corsair RM series PSUs are. This thread is to advise and inform people about alternatives to the RM series. People often see the brand name of Corsair and immediately think top notch quality and the best pick possible.
These units are overpriced, and in most areas you can find a better unit for the same price or a similar unit for a little cheaper. Not all areas have access to alternative PSUs, and when that happens, the Corsair RM series will be good pick. They are not terrible, they are just a little over priced.



I'll wake up and see that this thread has 40 new posts and I immediately know what happened. I hate seeing this. If you don't want to add it I understand. If you do, I imagine you while make your own edit of it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hey, shilka, you could add this to the first post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anti-arguing warning.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that if you have a Corsair RM Series PSU, your computer is not in any danger.
> 
> This thread isn't about how good/bad the Corsair RM series PSUs are. This thread is to advise and inform people about alternatives to the RM series. People often see the brand name of Corsair and immediately think top notch quality and the best pick possible.
> These units are overpriced, and in most areas you can find a better unit for the same price or a similar unit for a little cheaper. Not all areas have access to alternative PSUs, and when that happens, the Corsair RM series will be good pick. They are not terrible, they are just a little over priced.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wake up and see that this thread has 40 new posts and I immediately know what happened. I hate seeing this. If you don't want to add it I understand. If you do, I imagine you while make your own edit of it.


I already did last night


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hey, shilka, you could add this to the first post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anti-arguing warning.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that if you have a Corsair RM Series PSU, your computer is not in any danger.
> 
> This thread isn't about how good/bad the Corsair RM series PSUs are. This thread is to advise and inform people about alternatives to the RM series. People often see the brand name of Corsair and immediately think top notch quality and the best pick possible.
> These units are overpriced, and in most areas you can find a better unit for the same price or a similar unit for a little cheaper. Not all areas have access to alternative PSUs, and when that happens, the Corsair RM series will be good pick. They are not terrible, they are just a little over priced.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wake up and see that this thread has 40 new posts and I immediately know what happened. I hate seeing this. If you don't want to add it I understand. If you do, I imagine you while make your own edit of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I already did last night
Click to expand...

Oh... oops


----------



## SkateZilla

If you get it on sale, it's not such a bad deal


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> If you get it on sale, it's not such a bad deal


I still dont like it runs as hot as it does some might dont mind but i dont feel great about it, thats personal opinion not bashing.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I still dont like it runs as hot as it does some might dont mind but i dont feel great about it, thats personal opinion not bashing.


I know how it feels. Drives me nuts knowing that 560Ti in my other rig can hit above 60°C.... Some people are just bothered with temperatures.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I know how it feels. Drives me nuts knowing that 560Ti in my other rig can hit above 60°C.... Some people are just bothered with temperatures.


RM runs about 5-15c hotter then a Seasonic G series does due to to the low fan speeds, i think Corsair went a little bit too much for quiet, again thats personal opinion not bashing.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> RM runs about 5-15c hotter then a Seasonic G series does due to to the low fan speeds, i think Corsair went a little bit too much for quiet, again thats personal opinion not bashing.


I share your opinion.


----------



## sciencegey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> RM runs about 5-15c hotter then a Seasonic G series does due to to the low fan speeds, i think Corsair went a little bit too much for quiet, again thats personal opinion not bashing.


I think being quiet is a selling point across all high-end Corsair PSUs. And to be honest with you, an increasing amount of people want quiet systems, so therefor don't care that much for the temperature for the 'other' components such as PSU, mobo, hdd/ssd, etc which are obviously still very important.


----------



## TheReciever

I believe its more a matter of people dont think to consider heat dump from the PSU when their main considerations are CPU and GPU heat dump, thus allowing for this practice to slip in


----------



## DaveLT

Running hotter than the others is usually OK, not when you're coupled with 2nd tier caps. Or worse, 3rd tier.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Running hotter than the others is usually OK, not when you're coupled with 2nd tier caps. Or worse, 3rd tier.


Correct, choosing quality parts becomes absolutely _crucial_ when your aim is to run the PSU more or less passive.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Correct, choosing quality parts becomes absolutely _crucial_ when your aim is to run the PSU more or less passive.


CapXon´s are not really what i would call tie 1


----------



## twerk

Just giving my input on the caps. I'm sorry for bumping the thread, I kind of want it to die (no offence).

I feel like I need to classify that I'm not a Corsair hater, in any way like some people *cough*. I'm an advocate for the RM series, for the right price. However there is no excuse for using CapXons, they could have gone with Taicons, Teapos or SamXons for a minimal cost increase. Even OST or Ltec would have been acceptable. Now, CapXons are fine if they are ventilated and have decent airflow but in this case, they are being used in a semi-fanless design which just seems silly to me. Their lifespan will be drastically reduced because of it. At least they used an NCC on the 5VSB, if they used CapXon there like they did on the CX there is a high chance of that dying, especially in a semi-fanless unit. I've seen the excuse thrown out that because there is low ripple the output caps won't be stressed, but I think they are overestimating CapXons a bit too much...

It's mainly the semi-fanless plus CapXon combo that I have a problem with, if there was a even a tiny bit of airflow at all times it would be fine.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> @Shilka
> 
> I would like to let you know that you are doing a sterling job in helping fellow members out steering them in the right direction. I felt you should have some recognition for that, you've made yourself to a target but that just means that you are doing something right.
> 
> 
> 
> ^This pretty much sums my thoughts as well, pointing out bad apples from a popular vendor certainly makes him a target of interest.
> 
> If it weren't for guys like Shilka in existence, some of the brands/vendors that where skimping on production quality in the past probably wouldn't step up their game as they would nowadays....Every company been there, Rosewill had crap units, CoolerMaster and EVGA had crap units in the past. Thankfully for these guys If it weren't for them pointing out the bad apples from the good. We'd all probably running a timebomb in our rigs blinded by brand loyalty, BS marketing of their products being quality products when they're truely not.
Click to expand...

100%++


----------



## jazzcat

*"It's the economy coil-whine, stupid"*

I've built a quiet PC and the power supply is the last part I'm looking for. It's extremely frustrating trying to find a unit which is built with first rate parts and is, well, quiet! I returned a corsair HX650 (Seasonic built) despite the fact it's made with top notch parts and has a hybrid fan mode so it doesn't spin under low loads. I was devastated when the infamous seasonic coil whine (electrical noise) started to kick in. While not as comical as some of the youtube clips, mine made intermittent woodpecker and whoosh sounds which drove me crazy by the second day. Seasonic's fanless models seem to be afflicted as well









Enter the RM...

Hand-picked parts which are optimized for low noise to keep the woodpeckers and screaming eagles at bay, plus hybrid (no-fan) mode for low loads (fans over 500RPM are clearly audible in a quiet pc)

But...RM has

Sub par caps on the secondary side and some review(s) (not all) have indicated voltage regulation issues during testing. I could live with a supply which doesn't have as long a lifespan because of failed caps after 5 years but I demand clean power for my machine's expensive parts. What's a nerd to do?

It seems these new gold + plat supplies, because of efficiency, have issues with electrical noise unlike their predecessors. I have a 10 year old seasonic S12 which has zero electrical noise--too bad I've outgrown it. I wish bestbuy stocked the power supplies I'm interested in because of the return policy. One could go through 5 or 6 platinum seasonics until he found a quiet one. Most of the independent computer stores have restocking fees and my shop gave me hassles for returning my HX. If buying a power supply wasn't such a crap shoot these days, I'd have no problem buying online.

p.s

I noticed a lot of posters here recommend "X" power supply without any consideration for the main selling features of the RM series (hybrid fan mode + silence) which results in a lot of scrolling thru useless info. Chances are they're gamers with loud machines who care not for silence. Lets be aware of the gist of the thread.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzcat*
> 
> *"It's the economy coil-whine, stupid"*
> 
> I've built a quiet PC and the power supply is the last part I'm looking for. It's extremely frustrating trying to find a unit which is built with first rate parts and is, well, quiet! I returned a corsair HX650 (Seasonic built) despite the fact it's made with top notch parts and has a hybrid fan mode so it doesn't spin under low loads. I was devastated when the infamous seasonic coil whine (electrical noise) started to kick in. While not as comical as some of the youtube clips, mine made intermittent woodpecker and whoosh sounds which drove me crazy by the second day. Seasonic's fanless models seem to be afflicted as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enter the RM...
> 
> Hand-picked parts which are optimized for low noise to keep the woodpeckers and screaming eagles at bay, plus hybrid (no-fan) mode for low loads (fans over 500RPM are clearly audible in a quiet pc)
> 
> But...RM has
> 
> Sub par caps on the secondary side and some review(s) (not all) have indicated voltage regulation issues during testing. I could live with a supply which doesn't have as long a lifespan because of failed caps after 5 years but I demand clean power for my machine's expensive parts. What's a nerd to do?
> 
> It seems these new gold + plat supplies, because of efficiency, have issues with electrical noise unlike their predecessors. I have a 10 year old seasonic S12 which has zero electrical noise--too bad I've outgrown it. I wish bestbuy stocked the power supplies I'm interested in because of the return policy. One could go through 5 or 6 platinum seasonics until he found a quiet one. Most of the independent computer stores have restocking fees and my shop gave me hassles for returning my HX. If buying a power supply wasn't such a crap shoot these days, I'd have no problem buying online.
> 
> p.s
> 
> I noticed a lot of posters here recommend "X" power supply without any consideration for the main selling features of the RM series (hybrid fan mode + silence) which results in a lot of scrolling thru useless info. Chances are they're gamers with loud machines who care not for silence. Lets be aware of the gist of the thread.


If you want a quiet unit that is top notch as well, then you are looking at the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10, Dark Power Pro P10 (above 750 watts) are modified Seasonic KM3 and XP3 units.
Main problem with the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 is the price its overpriced a bit outside of EU, but you get what you pay for.
Reason why i never talk about the DPP is not its a bad unit not thats is it loud or anything, its simply just too expensive but if you dont mind it then thats your best bet and its a much quality unit better then the RM

Welcome to OCN by the way


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzcat*
> 
> *"It's the economy coil-whine, stupid"*
> I noticed a lot of posters here recommend "X" power supply without any consideration for the main selling features of the RM series (hybrid fan mode + silence) which results in a lot of scrolling thru useless info. Chances are they're gamers with loud machines who care not for silence. Lets be aware of the gist of the thread.


If you want hybrid fan mode just get a V-series. I have gone through several of them without hearing coil whine.


----------



## jazzcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you want a quiet unit that is top notch as well, then you are looking at the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10, Dark Power Pro P10 (above 750 watts) are modified Seasonic KM3 and XP3 units.
> Main problem with the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 is the price its overpriced a bit outside of EU, but you get what you pay for.
> Reason why i never talk about the DPP is not its a bad unit not thats is it loud or anything, its simply just too expensive but if you dont mind it then thats your best bet and its a much quality unit better then the RM
> 
> Welcome to OCN by the way


I had a look at the lower powered units. Not sure if they're made by seasonic and if they have the no fan mode like the RM.

http://www.ncix.com/detail/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-c7-80350-1360.htm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If you want hybrid fan mode just get a V-series. I have gone through several of them without hearing coil whine.


Looks solid but I couldn't see the no fan mode in the specs...

thx for suggestions fellas.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzcat*
> 
> I had a look at the lower powered units. Not sure if they're made by seasonic and if they have the no fan mode like the RM.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-c7-80350-1360.htm
> Looks solid but I couldn't see the no fan mode in the specs...
> 
> thx for suggestions fellas.


The 550W, 650W and 750W units are made by FSP. They are still great though.

It doesn't have a semi-fanless mode like the RM, however the unit will still be silent at low loads so it's not really an issue. I can't recommend the Dark Power Pro P10 at full retail price, it's $65 more than competing options such as the Cooler Master V550S. Having a better fan just isn't worth that amount of money.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The 550W, 650W and 750W units are made by FSP. They are still great though.
> 
> It doesn't have a semi-fanless mode like the RM, however the unit will still be silent at low loads so it's not really an issue. I can't recommend the Dark Power Pro P10 at full retail price, it's $65 more than competing options such as the Cooler Master V550S. Having a better fan just isn't worth that amount of money.


I agree its not worth it at full price which is why i dont talk about it that often, and yes below 750 watts they are FSP units.


----------



## shilka

A small section about temperatures has been added to the OP


----------



## yogalD

Sorry for not wanting to read 50 pages of posts, but why is the RM750 on the recommended PSU list when there seems to be bad reviews of it and it failed HardOCP's testing?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogalD*
> 
> Sorry for not wanting to read 50 pages of posts, but why is the RM750 on the recommended PSU list when there seems to be bad reviews of it and it failed HardOCP's testing?


I believe the list is made of the top X percent of PSUs. The RM750 qualifies for that list. IIRC, that review is of an older model that had a 'defect' that was immediately fixed. Again, IIRC, only early adopters are going to have an issue.

The main issue with the RM series is the fact they can get a bit warm since the fan is designed to stay quiet. The also skimped on capacitors, and shilka's beef with that is the fact that cheap capacitors don't do well when running too warm.

EDIT: TL;DR? It's not trash, it also isn't _great_.


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I believe the list is made of the top X percent of PSUs. The RM750 qualifies for that list. IIRC, that review is of an older model that had a 'defect' that was immediately fixed. Again, IIRC, only early adopters are going to have an issue.
> 
> The main issue with the RM series is the fact they can get a bit warm since the fan is designed to stay quiet. The also skimped on capacitors, and shilka's beef with that is the fact that cheap capacitors don't do well when running too warm.
> 
> EDIT: TL;DR? It's not trash, it also isn't _great_.


Point taken, thanks, a bit overpriced though in my opinion


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogalD*
> 
> Point taken, thanks, a bit overpriced though in my opinion


That too. Better options for similar price, or a similar unit for cheaper. Some people prefer to spend the extra few $ with their previous experiences with their customer service.


----------



## tracerit

i just bought the RM650 from Newegg and it's the quietest, actually it's completely silent, compared to the below:

Seasonic G-550
Rosewill Capstone 450W
Seasonic 660XP2
Corsair HX650

I actualy wrote this thread and someone told me to come here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1500812/most-silent-power-supply-on-idle-low-load-corsair-rm650/0_30

i never ventured into this sub forum before so I absolutely missed this critical thread :/ I still have a week left to return it but are there any COMPLETELY SILENT alternatives to this power supply? I only use about 60-70W max (according to my Belkin Watt meter), mainly just web browsing, movies and Plex server. So I don't think I'll be working the RM650 too hard, would that be ok?

I'm going to read through this thread tomorrow. Hopefully to find a silent alternative


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracerit*
> 
> i just bought the RM650 from Newegg and it's the quietest, actually it's completely silent, compared to the below:
> 
> Seasonic G-550
> Rosewill Capstone 450W
> Seasonic 660XP2
> Corsair HX650
> 
> I actualy wrote this thread and someone told me to come here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1500812/most-silent-power-supply-on-idle-low-load-corsair-rm650/0_30
> 
> i never ventured into this sub forum before so I absolutely missed this critical thread :/ I still have a week left to return it but are there any COMPLETELY SILENT alternatives to this power supply? I only use about 60-70W max (according to my Belkin Watt meter), mainly just web browsing, movies and Plex server. So I don't think I'll be working the RM650 too hard, would that be ok?
> 
> I'm going to read through this thread tomorrow. Hopefully to find a silent alternative


Cooler Master VS is about 5db more on average and thats next to nothing, 650 watts is also overkill if you only have one video card.
You can get a 100% fanless PSU if you REALLY need something úber silent.


----------



## tracerit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master VS is about 5db more on average and thats next to nothing, 650 watts is also overkill if you only have one video card.
> You can get a 100% fanless PSU if you REALLY need something úber silent.


Thanks for the reply. I would prefer something hybrid or fanless. I went through your 750w comparison thread and came out thinking about the EVGA Supernova 750 G2. It's also overkill power wise but I haven't been able to find anything around 500w and hybrid. I'm willing to spend around $100 and Newegg has it for that price after rebate. What are your thoughts on this one?

The only fanless I've seen btw is a seasonic 460w unit but it's $140 and from my experience with two hybrid seasonic units so far, there's probably gonna be a light buzz.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracerit*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I would prefer something hybrid or fanless. I went through your 750w comparison thread and came out thinking about the EVGA Supernova 750 G2. It's also overkill power wise but I haven't been able to find anything around 500w and hybrid. I'm willing to spend around $100 and Newegg has it for that price after rebate. What are your thoughts on this one?
> 
> The only fanless I've seen btw is a seasonic 460w unit but it's $140 and from my experience with two hybrid seasonic units so far, there's probably gonna be a light buzz.


XFX XTR is a fully modular Seasonic G series with a hybrid fan mode, otherwise you still got the G2, Enermax has some 100% fanless units on the way and the bigest of those will be a 650 watts.


----------



## smithydan

I wanted to buy one of these because of the cables and more so the flat 24 pin, but I see that the lower wattage models aren't the good ones which I was looking to get for an itx build, wish the CS series had these cables. So close yet so far


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> I wanted to buy one of these because of the cables and more so the flat 24 pin, but I see that the lower wattage models aren't the good ones which I was looking to get for an itx build, wish the CS series had these cables. So close yet so far


Take a look at the Cooler Master VS series aka the VSM in the US and see if thats anything you like.


----------



## rene mauricio

*[edit]*

After a lot of misunderstandings, Corsair took it upon themselves to set me straight and talk to me about a lot of my concerns and answer all of the questions I had. In the 17 years I have been building systems for fun, family, friends and clients; not once has a company personally reached out to me. I was really moved that level of service. Let me explain.

The point of this thread is to explain why the RM units should be (re)considered prior to purchase. shilka's final thoughts were that they are good units, but the price is not where he would like it to be. Originally I skimmed this entire thread and thought to myself; I wonder if he took into account the added cost for the level of service you get / the peace of mind knowing that if anything should go wrong, you will not get stuck in RMA hell.

I ended up getting the RM650 but it had issues when under full load. It made a rather... cute baby chick like sound and decided to request another RMA. Long story short the reason why I keep at it is because in my heart of hearts I refused to believe that Corsair was to blame. If anything I would be inclined to believe that UPS was at fault given how many packages arrive to me each year in crap quality.

Anyway. This happened a few more times and, long story short, I lost my ability to restrain myself. I was mad but more importantly I wanted answers. It must have struck a cord within the company because I received a phone call that completely explained everything to me and why the lack of transparency.

As you can tell from my signature, I love Corsair. I have ever since ~2009. The reason why is because whenever I have had a question or a problem, RAM GUY or Yellowbeard were there to help. It felt like those days were long gone but this one phone call changed all that. It is nice to know that Corsair goes above and beyond the norm to help its patrons.

While shilka has his views and you may agree with him, I want to add that when viewing the asking price one should also consider the level of support you would get IF something were to ever happen. To be treated like a valuable customer - how does one quantify that?


----------



## rene mauricio

[edit]

Please see post #502.


----------



## TheReciever

your post might be removed here as well, but only so you can make your own thread concerning the details as it might make this thread too heated again.

In the meantime, it sucks when the RMA process doesnt go as well as it should, happens with every company sadly


----------



## rene mauricio

[edit]

Please see post #502.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

I am very sorry to hear that experience Rene. Let me get this sorted out for you. I'll see what I can do to get this matter resolved ASAP. I'll talk to the CS manager and we'll figure out the best course of action for your case. I'll keep you posted.

btw, you still have that HX PSU right?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I am very sorry to hear that experience Rene. Let me get this sorted out for you. I'll see what I can do to get this matter resolved ASAP. I'll talk to the CS manager and we'll figure out the best course of action for your case. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> btw, you still have that HX PSU right?












Great customer service as always, Joseph.


----------



## TheReciever

Some of the reps on our forums are very good, im glad they were able to get things sorted for you


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Very happy to see that we were able to turn this whole ordeal around to a very positive one










If you need any assistance from us in the future, feel free to contact any of the Corsair reps here in OCN. We'll be more than happy to provide you support


----------



## Komip

Guys, today i replace my EVGA 750w super nova G2 after 3 days, to Corsair 750 RM .....maybe people think its wrong decision , i read many reviews and i know supernova somehow is better but....the noise buzzy of evga is killing my ears (Tinnitus), even when my pc is Off it still produce that low buzzing sound. i just hope with RM750 thing changes. i know it can be motherboard or other component that make those sound to my EVGA PSU, also i read many high efficiency PSU produce that noise ....but my ears is so sensitive i prefer somethign worse but totaly silent.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komip*
> 
> Guys, today i replace my EVGA 750w super nova G2 after 3 days, to Corsair 750 RM .....maybe people think its wrong decision , i read many reviews and i know supernova somehow is better but....the noise buzzy of evga is killing my ears (Tinnitus), even when my pc is Off it still produce that low buzzing sound. i just hope with RM750 thing changes. i know it can be motherboard or other component that make those sound to my EVGA PSU, also i read many high efficiency PSU produce that noise ....but my ears is so sensitive i prefer somethign worse but totaly silent.


Why not just RMA it? seems pretty strange to downgrade to a much worse unit if you can just RMA it, EVGA RMA service is very good so its not like they would tell you to take a hike.
If you cant there are tons of other low noise options out there many are still better then the Corsair RM, so yes you did make the wrong decision becasue you just bought something without asking for any advice.


----------



## benjamen50

That EVGA Super nova G2 power supply is so long, I think thats going to block my bottom fan slot on my Corsair Vengeance C70 case..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> That EVGA Super nova G2 power supply is so long, I think thats going to block my bottom fan slot on my Corsair Vengeance C70 case..


Yes small is something it is not, if you need a small unit how about the Cooler Master V750S its about 140mm i think?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes small is something it is not, if you need a small unit how about the Cooler Master V750S its about 140mm i think?


Just curious, when did the EVGA Supernova G2 750W (and higher wattage versions) release?


----------



## Komip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why not just RMA it? seems pretty strange to downgrade to a much worse unit if you can just RMA it, EVGA RMA service is very good so its not like they would tell you to take a hike.
> If you cant there are tons of other low noise options out there many are still better then the Corsair RM, so yes you did make the wrong decision becasue you just bought something without asking for any advice.


i could replace it with amazon, dont need RMA and in 1 day get the new evga with same sound noise, i read many thread and probably is not a defect. is just buzzy sound very low in many high efficieny PSU , other people probably dont bother , but my ears is very sensitive, so i will try corsair rm750 before i change my motherboard and other component that could make that noIse to the psu.

also there is not many option here in spain for 750w psu, at 100-120 euros.....i only got evga supernova g2 limited stock and corsair 750rm. any other 750-800w PSU from silverstone, seasonic is up to 150 euros. need min 750w for my crosshair r9 290.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komip*
> 
> i could replace it with amazon, dont need RMA and in 1 day get the new evga with same sound noise, i read many thread and probably is not a defect. is just buzzy sound very low in many high efficieny PSU , other people probably dont bother , but my ears is very sensitive, so i will try corsair rm750 before i change my motherboard and other component that could make that noIse to the psu.
> 
> also there is not many option here in spain for 750w psu, at 100-120 euros.....i only got evga supernova g2 limited stock and corsair 750rm. any other 750-800w PSU from silverstone, seasonic is up to 150 euros. need min 750w for my crosshair r9 290.


You mean crossfire right? The Fractal Design Newton R3 800 watts might be an option for you its better then the RM and its also very quiet as it has the semi fanless mode the RM does, only problem is the Newton R3 is not cheap but if you really want something quiet bwcasue you got sensitive hearing and you want something good at the same time then the Newton R3 or the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 are what you should be looking at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Just curious, when did the EVGA Supernova G2 750W (and higher wattage versions) release?


About a year ago i think? cant recall sory.


----------



## twerk

The SuperNOVA G2 750W/850W models launched in March 2014, the 1000W/1300W launched last May and 1600W at the start of June 2014.


----------



## shilka

Techpowerup reviews the 1000 watts Corsair RM and its ripple suppression is rubbish something is very wrong here.


This is some of the worst ripple i have ever seen on a big brand named unit its worse then even the HighPower made Thermaltake Tough Power Grand and the HEC made EVGA 430/500 and thats pretty shocking.

Quote from techpowerup

The PSU couldn't deliver its full power at or above 44°C-45°C ambient (OTP triggered) over prolonged periods
Ripple suppression at +12V and 3.3V rails was bad
Less than 16 ms hold-up time
Short distance between peripheral connectors
The fan should spin during start-up to make sure it is working properly


----------



## TheReciever

This will not sit well with some members here sadly...


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> This will not sit well with some members here sadly...


sadly i have the last of the mohecans when it comes to a good HX 750 unit, mine is the original seasonic built unit from back in the day.

if i had to buy a new PSU. i wouldnt go near corsair anymore. thier name is slowly becoming synonymous with garbage components


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> This will not sit well with some members here sadly...


I dont care if someone get their feelings hurt, this unit is poop and they should get rid of it ASAP. 90mv ripple on the 12v rail is shockingly bad thats about the same as the EVGA 430.

Edit: no even the EVGA 430 is better.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont care if someone get their feelings hurt, this unit is downright dangerous to use if it gets pushed hard enough and they should get rid of it ASAP. 90mv ripple on the 12v rail is shockingly bad thats about the same as the EVGA 430.
> 
> Edit: no even the EVGA 430 is better.


It's not really dangerous as it's within the ATX spec but it is as safe as a bargain basement power supply. In short, it's crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> sadly i have the last of the mohecans when it comes to a good HX 750 unit, mine is the original seasonic built unit from back in the day.
> 
> if i had to buy a new PSU. i wouldnt go near corsair anymore. thier name is slowly becoming synonymous with garbage components


I remember the HX750 being from CWT not Seasonic


----------



## shilka

HX750 has never been a Seasonic unit that have always been a CWT made unit, the HX650 is a Seasonic G you sure you are not thinking about that one?
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> HX750 has never been a Seasonic unit that have always been a CWT made unit, the HX650 is a Seasonic G you sure you are not thinking about that one?
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm


hate to say it but nope...CWT makes a solid unit then, because its survived 3 builds, its living in the 3rd right now.

im allowed to mess up once in a while shilka. im on 3 hours of sleep playing zombie in my office at work.

id love to find a decent modular replacement for it eventually, but funds do not allow such an adventure right now.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hate to say it but nope...CWT makes a solid unit then, because its survived 3 builds, its living in the 3rd right now.
> 
> im allowed to mess up once in a while shilka. im on 3 hours of sleep playing zombie in my office at work.


Never said that CWT or the HX750 was bad its not, dont know what CWT has done with the 1000 watts RM but they should look into it.
Why do you want to replace it? its not bad at all.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> hate to say it but nope...CWT makes a solid unit then, because its survived 3 builds, its living in the 3rd right now.
> 
> im allowed to mess up once in a while shilka. im on 3 hours of sleep playing zombie in my office at work.
> 
> id love to find a decent modular replacement for it eventually, but funds do not allow such an adventure right now.


CWT can make a good unit, but most of the units they make are bargain bin items. The HX750 is far better than some other brands you could be using.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont care if someone get their feelings hurt, this unit is poop and they should get rid of it ASAP. 90mv ripple on the 12v rail is shockingly bad thats about the same as the EVGA 430.
> 
> Edit: no even the EVGA 430 is better.


It's not the highest ripple PSU Corsair ever released. The TX750 had ~100mV of +12V ripple, and I owned one myself. But that was in 2008-9, and even then the high ripple was disappointing.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> It's not the highest ripple PSU Corsair ever released. The TX750 had ~100mV of +12V ripple, and I owned one myself. But that was in 2008-9, and even then the high ripple was disappointing.


That was before my time and i did not know they had anything that high.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> HX750 has never been a Seasonic unit that have always been a CWT made unit, the HX650 is a Seasonic G you sure you are not thinking about that one?
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm


Indeed. HX650 is a M12II-650 though ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> CWT can make a good unit, but most of the units they make are bargain bin items. The HX750 is far better than some other brands you could be using.


CWT makes the CM G as well while I think the performance is good the originally lime green capxon and rebadged fuhjyuu (JunFu) caps were painful and the very very thin chassis make me cower in hell.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Indeed. HX650 is a M12II-650 though ...
> CWT makes the CM G as well while I think the performance is good the originally lime green capxon and rebadged fuhjyuu (JunFu) caps were painful and the very very thin chassis make me cower in hell.


The HX650 is a Seasonic G not an M12II thats one of the TX models you are thinking of
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-HX650-Gold-Power-Supply-Review/1705/1

Corsair has removed 2 of the 4 PCI-E cables on the HX650 which is why i can remember its a G.


----------



## SamOwens

All I can add is that either the Corsair HX750 took down my mobo or vice versa. I can also add that when I installed my CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-650TX in the computer it too was taken down. It would not boot the computer at all. I put the CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-650TX back in my Asus AMD board computer with anti surge support enabled and the BIOS warned me the PSU was bad. No hard conclusions just that Asus anti-surge seems to work. I found bad caps on my Asus P8 P67 Pro, I think, check out picture there were 3 like that with the brown fuzz. I RMA'ed the Corsair 750 and they replaced it with a CORSAIR HX750i


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The HX650 is a Seasonic G not an M12II thats one of the TX models you are thinking of
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-HX650-Gold-Power-Supply-Review/1705/1
> 
> Corsair has removed 2 of the 4 PCI-E cables on the HX650 which is why i can remember its a G.


Uh what?
http://www.corsair.com/en/professional-series-hx650-80-plus-bronze-certified-modular-power-supply


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Uh what?
> http://www.corsair.com/en/professional-series-hx650-80-plus-bronze-certified-modular-power-supply


Ah so we are both right, never mind then.
I was talking about the Gold rated HX650 which is a Seasonic G you where talking about the Bronze rated HX650


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I have an RM850, and I was looking at going for the HX1000i. This bothers me (unless the HX1000i is much better built)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> I have an RM850, and I was looking at going for the HX1000i. This bothers me (unless the HX1000i is much better built)


Do you need that much wattage? unless you are going to have 3 high end video cards or 2 with volt mods you dont need 850-1000 watts.
Even if you do then dont bother the EVGA SuperNova G2 is a much better unit and its also $60 cheaper then the HX1000i is, even the EVGA SuperNova P2 is $30 cheaper and thats also better.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I have a 780 Ti Classified and an OC' 4790K. Being a native laptop guy, I'm a bit paranoid about these things.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> I have a 780 Ti Classified and an OC' 4790K. Being a native laptop guy, I'm a bit paranoid about these things.


G2/P2 are better and cheaper then the HX1000i so there is not much point in getting the HX1000i unless you can find it for the same price as the P2, P2 1000 watts is $30 cheaper on newegg, if you have a rebate card you can get the P2 for $170 which is $60 cheaper then the HX1000i.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438013&cm_re=EVGA_SuperNova_P2-_-17-438-013-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139082&cm_re=HX1000i-_-17-139-082-_-Product

Cooler Master V1000 is also $200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078&cm_re=Cooler_Master_V1000-_-17-171-078-_-Product


----------



## ganzosrevenge

the 1000 P2 is a superflower rebadge, no?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

update: if i put in the 1000P2, i'd lose my H220-x because the only reason it fits in my case is due to flat cables.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> the 1000 P2 is a superflower rebadge, no?


Both the G2 and P2 are Super Flower Leadex rebrands.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Both the G2 and P2 are Super Flower Leadex rebrands.


Right, but the big thing with the corsair was that the flat cables allowed me to route the 8-pin up top while putting an H220x into my Obsidian 350D. If the cables were flat, the H220x wouldn't fit. That's my issue. The cables from the Corsair would have to be compatible with the EVGA in order for me to switch... otherwise I loose my cooler.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Right, but the big thing with the corsair was that the flat cables allowed me to route the 8-pin up top while putting an H220x into my Obsidian 350D. If the cables were flat, the H220x wouldn't fit. That's my issue. The cables from the Corsair would have to be compatible with the EVGA in order for me to switch... otherwise I loose my cooler.


Cooler Master V has flat cables (i think? cant recall sory)


----------



## ganzosrevenge

what about getting an AX860i and putting that in (it'd save me the trouble of recabling and dismantling)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> what about getting an AX860i and putting that in (it'd save me the trouble of recabling and dismantling)


Thats not a bad unit but its a bit of a ripoff.
The Antec High Current Pro Platinum 850 watts would be a better option in that price range.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you need that much wattage? unless you are going to have 3 high end video cards or 2 with volt mods you dont need 850-1000 watts.
> Even if you do then dont bother the EVGA SuperNova G2 is a much better unit and its also $60 cheaper then the HX1000i is, even the EVGA SuperNova P2 is $30 cheaper and thats also better.


Exactly it's much better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> the 1000 P2 is a superflower rebadge, no?


Just like many corsair PSUs used to be rebadges.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats not a bad unit but its a bit of a ripoff.
> The Antec High Current Pro Platinum 850 watts would be a better option in that price range.


It's a big ripoff. IIRC the HCP Platinum uses a afb1312m PWM fan, good fan! The CM V850 should be lower than both significantly. (And it does clear platinum somewhat)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V has flat cables (i think? cant recall sory)


Yes.


----------



## VK2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> what about getting an AX860i and putting that in (it'd save me the trouble of recabling and dismantling)


If you're looking for a USB enabled power supply, perhaps you could also have a look at Thermaltake's Toughpower DPS G 750W as well

http://community.thermaltake.com/index.php?/topic/96-digital-power-supply-owners-club/


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VK2000*
> 
> If you're looking for a USB enabled power supply, perhaps you could also have a look at Thermaltake's Toughpower DPS G 750W as well
> 
> http://community.thermaltake.com/index.php?/topic/96-digital-power-supply-owners-club/


I'm looking for a low-ripple, very well-controlled, 850w-plus, monster. The reason I like the ax860i - and I almost bought one over the RM850 but funds were a bit short at the time - is because they have a TON of them at the microcenters near my house (i have 2 within 15 miles of where I live... lucky me). The cost part really isn't an issue.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> I'm looking for a low-ripple, very well-controlled, 850w-plus, monster. The reason I like the ax860i - and I almost bought one over the RM850 but funds were a bit short at the time - is because they have a TON of them at the microcenters near my house (i have 2 within 15 miles of where I live... lucky me). The cost part really isn't an issue.


Whats wrong with the EVGA SuperNova G2?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Whats wrong with the EVGA SuperNova G2?


Flat cables are mandatory or i can't put my H220x in my rig... the radiator is resting on the flat cable (that's how tight my rig is inside). Rounded cables can't be flattened and I'd lose my H220x as a result.

The only way i'd get an evga psu would be if there was a way to get perfectly flat cables into it. I am somewhat considering the 1000 P2.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

G2 is modular, correct? Could you get the flat cables needed?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> G2 is modular, correct? Could you get the flat cables needed?


EVGA sells individually sleeved cables.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Flat cables are mandatory or i can't put my H220x in my rig... the radiator is resting on the flat cable (that's how tight my rig is inside). Rounded cables can't be flattened and I'd lose my H220x as a result.
> 
> The only way i'd get an evga psu would be if there was a way to get perfectly flat cables into it. I am somewhat considering the 1000 P2.


Is it that hard to buy a CM V850?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> G2 is modular, correct? Could you get the flat cables needed?


if EVGA sells them. The amount of space up there, is such that even if i had individually-wrapped cables, if the wrapping is too thick, the radiator won't sit right. THat's one BIG reason i like the corsair ax860i... i can just unplug the old PSU, put in the new PSU, and go. No need to unplug from the mobo.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> if EVGA sells them. The amount of space up there, is such that even if i had individually-wrapped cables, if the wrapping is too thick, the radiator won't sit right. THat's one BIG reason i like the corsair ax860i... i can just unplug the old PSU, put in the new PSU, and go. No need to unplug from the mobo.


All fully modular power supplies are the same dude.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Is it that hard to buy a CM V850?


if the cables aren't as flat as the corsair's, it's out of the question. I have the rad resting on the 8-pin, due to the thickness of the rad.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> All fully modular power supplies are the same dude.


You can't use Corsair flat cables with the EVGA.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> All fully modular power supplies are the same dude.


not if the connectors at the PSU end are different. And if one has flat cables, and one has round cables, that round-cable is enough to make a difference. In order to get the H220x to fit, i had to fold the end of the flat cable over on itself.... not just bend, but fold like folding paper in half. otherwise there was too much slack / thickness to get the H220x in. A normal AIO is 25mm (rad) and 25mm (fans), which would be 50mm total - and enough for almost any cable to fit in. the H220x is 29mm (rad) and 25mm (fans); 4extra mm of rad which makes the process that much more difficult.

I'm probably going with an AX860i, just to keep the amount of aggravation minimal.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> not if the connectors at the PSU end are different. And if one has flat cables, and one has round cables, that round-cable is enough to make a difference. In order to get the H220x to fit, i had to fold the end of the flat cable over on itself.... not just bend, but fold like folding paper in half. otherwise there was too much slack / thickness to get the H220x in. A normal AIO is 25mm (rad) and 25mm (fans), which would be 50mm total - and enough for almost any cable to fit in. the H220x is 29mm (rad) and 25mm (fans); 4extra mm of rad which makes the process that much more difficult.
> 
> I'm probably going with an AX860i, just to keep the amount of aggravation minimal.


I am not sure you can use the cables from the RM on the AXi, you should look into that and double check to be sure.


----------



## Roaches

TPU did a review on the 1000W unit today. OTP trigger point is worrisome at 44-45 degrees Celsius. Also bad ripple suppression and that price lol.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM1000/11.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM1000/9.html


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> TPU did a review on the 1000W unit today. OTP trigger point is worrisome at 44-45 degrees Celsius. Also bad ripple suppression and that price lol.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM1000/11.html
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM1000/9.html


I uploaded that info and talked all about that yesterday.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> if the cables aren't as flat as the corsair's, it's out of the question. I have the rad resting on the 8-pin, due to the thickness of the rad.


They are AS flat as corsair. /facepalm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> not if the connectors at the PSU end are different. And if one has flat cables, and one has round cables, that round-cable is enough to make a difference. In order to get the H220x to fit, i had to fold the end of the flat cable over on itself.... not just bend, but fold like folding paper in half. otherwise there was too much slack / thickness to get the H220x in. A normal AIO is 25mm (rad) and 25mm (fans), which would be 50mm total - and enough for almost any cable to fit in. the H220x is 29mm (rad) and 25mm (fans); 4extra mm of rad which makes the process that much more difficult.
> 
> I'm probably going with an AX860i, just to keep the amount of aggravation minimal.


I'm not talking about cable compatibility dude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You can't use Corsair flat cables with the EVGA.


How thick are you?


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I uploaded that info and talked all about that yesterday.


Just backtracked several pages and saw your post, Sorry didn't know it was already mentioned.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> They are AS flat as corsair. /facepalm
> I'm not talking about cable compatibility dude.
> How thick are you?


When he is talking about EVGA and Corsair, you can't just say all modular power supplies are the same. They aren't.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Just backtracked several pages and saw your post, Sorry didn't know it was already mentioned.


No offense taken i was pretty quick about it yesterday, and alot of post has come and gone since then so it was easy to miss.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

dave,

I decided on the AX860i. I'm happy (and it's going to be a birthday present)

Side Note: I called up Corsair. The RM, HXi, and AXi, can all share modular cables with one another.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> When he is talking about EVGA and Corsair, you can't just say all modular power supplies are the same. They aren't.


Dude, are you dumb? When I said all modular power supplies are the same I wasn't talking about the pinouts. I was talking about the fact that you can pull all the cables out of the PSU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> dave,
> 
> I decided on the AX860i. I'm happy (and it's going to be a birthday present)
> 
> Side Note: I called up Corsair. The RM, HXi, and AXi, can all share modular cables with one another.


Frankly you wasted my time


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Frankly you wasted my time


Good to know. Now you go your way, I'll go mine.

*Added to "Ignore" List


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Dude, are you dumb? When I said all modular power supplies are the same I wasn't talking about the pinouts. I was talking about the fact that you can pull all the cables out of the PSU!
> Frankly you wasted my time


Okay, so all power supplies are the same because the supply power to your PC... Let's get real.

But this is off-topic anyways.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Okay, so all power supplies are the same because the supply power to your PC... Let's get real.
> 
> But this is off-topic anyways.


Your logic is flawed. I WAS talking about modularity style, you fool.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Your logic is flawed. I WAS talking about modularity style, you fool.


Either you had a bad day or you're just being you. I get what you said earlier, but that did not give you a reason to get rude someone who didn't.

OT: The RM has different plug-in points than the ax. Would that cause any trouble for me as i'm considering to swap the AX cables of mine to RM. Both 850 watts ?? What if i did that with the CM v850 ??


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Either you had a bad day or you're just being you. I get what you said earlier, but that did not give you a reason to get rude someone who didn't.
> 
> OT: The RM has different plug-in points than the ax. Would that cause any trouble for me as i'm considering to swap the AX cables of mine to RM. Both 850 watts ?? What if i did that with the CM v850 ??


You must look at the first post I replied to that referred to modularity "THat's one BIG reason i like the corsair ax860i... i can just unplug the old PSU, put in the new PSU, and go. No need to unplug from the mobo."
Meaning you can do it with any power supply, not using each other's cables.


----------



## Crouch

lol troll lvl over 9000


----------



## PeterXe

it broke my Corsair 750RM I bought 9 months ago. After that happened I'm trying another psu, what do you recommend? Xfx? Seasonic? Suffer from coil whine? Maybe a power supply 650 W for my hardware. I write from Italy and I use a translator, forgive me for writing errors


----------



## AcEsSalvation

What are you needing to power? What websites and stores can you use?

Also, do get a faster response, try using this thread next time. A lot more people are in that one.


----------



## PeterXe

I need 650w, these are the components:
CPU: i5 4670K - 4.2 c / 4.6
MB: Asus Maximus Formula VI
RAM 16GB Corsair 1866 LP
GPU: GTX 780
Sink phanteks ph-tc14pe 3 fans
5 Fans noctua 140 redux
PSU: corsair 750RM (broken)

I use amazon and drako. It and several Italian store. I apologize for not complying with the rules of your forum


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterXe*
> 
> I need 650w, these are the components:
> CPU: i5 4670K - 4.2 c / 4.6
> MB: Asus Maximus Formula VI
> RAM 16GB Corsair 1866 LP
> GPU: GTX 780
> Sink phanteks ph-tc14pe 3 fans
> 5 Fans noctua 140 redux
> PSU: corsair 750RM (broken)
> 
> I use amazon and drako. It and several Italian store. I apologize for not complying with the rules of your forum


You dont need 650 watts for that unless you are going to volt mod your GTX 780
550 watts is more then enough you dont need more.

And yes next time please use the FAQ thread.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

450W could power that unless you over volt that GPU. Do you have access to the Rosewill Capstone 450W or the CoolerMaster V550S (VSM550)?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need 650 watts for that unless you are going to volt mod your GTX 780
> 550 watts is more then enough you dont need more.
> 
> And yes next time please use the FAQ thread.












EDIT2:
You didn't break the rules of the forum. _Technically_, it's still on topic since you are replacing a Corsair RM unit.


----------



## shilka

I would get a 550 watts for a GTX 780 they do use more then a 970/980.


----------



## PeterXe

These are full modular psu? I do not have budget constraints and I want the power supply more reliable and stable. Italians speak on the forums all the XFX and Seasonic


----------



## shilka

XFX XTR is is fully modular and thats a rebranded Seasonic G thats been modified from semi modular to fully modular.
Otherwise the Cooler Master V550 aka V550S aka VS550 aka vanguard aka to many names is also an option or just the Seasonic G.

Edit: forgot that the Antec Edge is also a fully modular Seasonic G


----------



## PeterXe

So the best choice is the xfx xtr? Or take a Seasonic series g? In terms of the warranty and RMA support what is the best? 550 W enough?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterXe*
> 
> So the best choice is the xfx xtr? Or take a Seasonic series g? In terms of the warranty and RMA support what is the best? 550 W enough?


The Cooler Master V550 is better then the G and its rebrands but just pick whatever of the 4 thats cheaper.


----------



## PeterXe

I think I will choose one of those that I
You have recommended I was thinking of changing gpu one day anyway I thank you for the help you're giving me Shilka.

Last question, do you know which of these is subject to psu coil whine noise?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterXe*
> 
> So the best choice is the xfx xtr? Or take a Seasonic series g? In terms of the warranty and RMA support what is the best? 550 W enough?


I also have GTX 780 and my system pulls 440 - 450W from the wall in Crysis 3, that's 390 - 400W from the PSU.

So I would also suggest 550W for the start.

Also I had Seasonic G series 550W for about 18 months untill it died on me while playing Crysis 3.
XFX XTR 550 is actually made by Seasonic and it's internally identical to G series 550 unit.

G550 is a good unit but can get noisy when pushed above 350W but no coil noise
Also CM V550 is a pretty nice unit too.

Ciao.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterXe*
> 
> I think I will choose one of those that I
> You have recommended I was thinking of changing gpu one day anyway I thank you for the help you're giving me Shilka.
> 
> Last question, do you know which of these is subject to psu coil whine noise?


I have heard a few complain about coil whine on the G but those are very rare, i have never heard anyone complain about coil whine on the V.


----------



## PeterXe

So if I take more than 550w power supply is completely useless right?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have heard a few complain about coil whine on the G but those are very rare, i have never heard anyone complain about coil whine on the V.


Certainly not. I hardly hear of anyone complain of coil whine on seasonic units ...


----------



## PeterXe

KingT sei italiano? XD


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterXe*
> 
> So if I take more than 550w power supply is completely useless right?


You dont need more unless you are going to volt mod your GTX 780 or add another GTX 780.


----------



## SamOwens

Don't listen to these guys. Get the more powerful PSU. Think that it will last ten years and you don't know what's coming down the pike.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamOwens*
> 
> Don't listen to these guys. Get the more powerful PSU. Think that it will last ten years and you don't know what's coming down the pike.


Orly?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamOwens*
> 
> Don't listen to these guys. Get the more powerful PSU. Think that it will last ten years and you don't know what's coming down the pike.


More efficient CPU/GPUs.


----------



## PeterXe

So, choosing a Seasonic should make a good choice, but over the years these power supplies do not lose efficiency? it is perhaps better to focus on Power Supplies as more power to overcome this problem and maybe one day I could change the GPU GTX780 and insert the SLI two GTX970 / 980?

What happens if one inserts an oversized power supply? seplice a waste of money, or you may damage the hardware?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterXe*
> 
> So, choosing a Seasonic should make a good choice, but over the years these power supplies do not lose efficiency? it is perhaps better to focus on Power Supplies as more power to overcome this problem and maybe one day I could change the GPU GTX780 and insert the SLI two GTX970 / 980?
> 
> What happens if one inserts an oversized power supply? seplice a waste of money, or you may damage the hardware?


Of course they don't mate.
Then you plan for that eventuality.

Damage the hardware, wot? It's wasting money because you aren't using the PSU to it's fullest extent and also wasting money again for poorer efficiency than if you buy the smaller unit in the first place
that said, what's wrong with selling off the PSU if you DO want to upgrade to two SLI cards and buy a new/used bigger PSU? in fact 2 980s draw just about a bit more than a 780.


----------



## PeterXe

if my Corsair 750RM when he comes back from the warranty (I opened a practice RMA)
advise me to sell it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterXe*
> 
> if my Corsair 750RM when he comes back from the warranty (I opened a practice RMA)
> advise me to sell it?


Keep it as a backup PSU.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamOwens*
> 
> Don't listen to these guys. Get the more powerful PSU. Think that it will last ten years and you don't know what's coming down the pike.


Except that we are getting better at power efficiency, just look at the power consumption of the GTX 900 series.


----------



## TheReciever

just report and move on fellas.

Need to leave this thread open


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> As you can see in those graphs above the CWT made RM actually runs hotter then all the other units does, and this is a unit that uses chinese CapXon capacitors in a closed box with little to no cooling on them, do i really need to say that this is not good?
> 
> So there you have it the RM series is overpriced for what you get and you can almost always find better options in the same price range, Why pay more money and get something thats worse then pretty much everything else in the same price range?


You neglected to mention that _only_ the Seasonic runs cooler than the Chicony RM and subjects the user to excessive fan noise to do it.

The Corsair Chicony RM peaked in that chart at less than 6 degrees, and that was at 100 watts over max. At max load it was at 5.5 degrees with 1100 RPM.

By comparison, the EVGA got to that temp at around 500 watts, hit 1100 RPM at 550 watts, and hit 13.5 degrees at maximum with well over 1600 RPM.

The Super Flower hit 5.5 degrees at just 450 watts and 1100 RPM at just 500 watts. Like the EVGA, its peak temp was much higher at over 8 degrees. It hit 1900 RPM at max load and 7.5 degrees.

The Cooler Master was particularly pitiful, hitting 5.5 degrees at just 300 watts while still needing 1400 RPM. The Chicony Corsair, by contrast, hit that temp at 450 watts with the fan off. The Cooler Master also did its best to deafen users with over 2000 RPMs (at over 7 degrees) at just 440 watts.









And this brings us to the Seasonic... the only PSU to run cooler than the Chicony Corsair RM 750. Let's see how it did...

1) It forces you to listen to its fan running at 800 RPM from 50-170 watts.
2) The fan extremely rapidly ramps up, to an ear-searing 2100 RPMs at a pathetic 270 watts. It then peaks at 2200 RPMs to maintain its <5 degree temp.

So, your charts inadvertently provided a compelling illustration of just how much better the Chicony RM deals with quiet cooling than the competition.

So, the question becomes not how terrible the Corsair RM series is but how much a person is willing to put toward a quiet PSU. None of the alternatives you presented qualify, clearly. While it's possible to find a PSU with less ripple, less regulation, and so on... there are other drawbacks, like excessive noise, that can't just be ignored.

If you want a rather quiet PSU with really good regulation and ripple suppression then you're talking about something like a be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10, which is not cheap. From what I can see, Corsair did a good enough job with the Chicony RM given their price and low noise. It's only the CWT models that fail to impress. It would be nice to have caps with a better reputation and a bit more robust ripple resistance for the 3.3 rail, but every additional improvement costs money. It's also a bit questionable to trust Chinese and Taiwanese OEMs to make PSUs and simultaneously claim Chinese and Taiwanese caps are necessarily inferior.

I will add that I think it's wrong for a company to make a single line of products that have such different platforms and suppliers. An "RM" series should have a single supplier and be built on a single platform. Corsair isn't the only company to do this. It's confusing for customers. There is too much confusion in the way tech is marketed.


----------



## superstition222

I have tried to find out more about the bad reputation of Chinese caps and this is what I've heard about:

1) Stolen formula for electrolyte was imperfect. Apparently a Chinese company got an engineer who had worked for Rubycon to give them the formula but it was incomplete.
2) Chinese aluminum has too many impurities, such as copper. There is debate about whether or not any Chinese cap makers are getting a supply of high-grade aluminum from Japan (and/or electrolyte).
3) Quality control is not as good.
4) Stated specifications are grossly inflated.

I don't know if any of these things are true or not but since the Corsair RM manages to maintain a lower temperature than the EVGA are the caps really going to be stressed enough where any impurities will matter? Does anyone have any hard factual evidence about this stuff or just conjecture? I could conjecture, for instance, that Seasonic is using excessive fan cooling in order to cover up for shortcomings in its product. I'd rather not make purchasing choices based on wild speculation, though.


----------



## Mega Man

i dont think any of that plays into it, i think long term reputation/longevity of life are what causes the beliefs of chinese caps are lower quality


----------



## superstition222

The four points I listed deal with long-term reliability. They are the reasons I found for the concern.

However, the counterpoint is that Japanese caps have had mass failure in the past. The big questions are whether or not these caps have:

1) Good electrolyte
2) High purity aluminum
3) Good quality control
4) Specs that aren't so inflated that they'll cause problems

and whether or not those things even matter, given the stress they will be under (note how much lower the ambient rise is versus the EVGA unit).

Until someone else produces a PSU that produces only 22 decibels of noise at 600 watts (like the RM 850) this is pretty much academic for anyone who requires a quiet PSU at that wattage load or lower.


----------



## Agiel

EVGA Supernova, im using a CX600M everything is good, but has a low hold up time ...


----------



## thenailedone

Why do I always look for and find these kind of threads after I have already purchased the product. Will have to see how long this RM850 lasts I guess :'(


----------



## Agiel

hope it last you 15 years !!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> _*If you have an RM its not going to blow up or kill your PC,*_ its not a crappy PSU, but it has some flaws about it which is what i will talk about in this thread.
> 
> This time i am going to talk about the Corsair RM series as everyone seems to think this is a great series for a great price
> 
> Its really not and am going to talk about it below so please read it all


this is super important

but next time look before you buy

i learned the hard way too !


----------



## Britva

Thanks for this topic! I've almost bought RM850.
CM V850 now.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Britva*
> 
> Thanks for this topic! I've almost bought RM850.
> CM V850 now.


What are you going to power? you probably dont need that much wattage.
And the EVGA SuperNova G2 is both better and cheaper then the V850.


----------



## Britva

Hmm. I didn't check EVGA.

MOBO - ASUS Sabertooth Z78
CPU - Intel 4790k 4.0 GHz
VGA - ZOTAC GTX 970 AMP! Omega Edition 4GB

2x - INTEL 120 GB
1x - Seagate 1,5 TB 7200
1x - Seagate 2 TB 7200
1x - DVD/BluRay drive

6x - Corsair AF/SP 120 fan
1x D5 pump
1x - 3-fan controller (Xilence)

I'm thinking about SLI, but i don't have any useful information about that particular VGA in SLI. And I'm not sure that in this configuration there's any sense to go for SLI.
According to calculation (from 'outer vision') power usage with SLI in that config will be between 500-550W.
And there's CM V700 still in stock waaaay cheaper than EVGA G2 850W. What do you think of CM V700?

I'm using PC mostly for 3DsMax (70% of the time), ZBrush, Photoshop, and occasionally for gaming.

ED: Watercooled will be only CPU (1x360 rad).


----------



## shilka

A 650 watts PSU is enough for GTX 970 SLI so 850 watts is way overkill you can run 3x GTX 970 cards with that amount of wattage.

750 watts is the max you should look at and again the EVGA SuperNova G2 is the best bang for buck in that wattage range
700-750 watts comparison thread (fully modular)

If you want info about the GTX 970 and how it does both with one and two cards look here
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming review with benchmarks

Edit: The Cooler Master V700 is a rebranded Seasonic KM3 so its not bad at all and it is way better then the Corsair RM.


----------



## Britva

G2 is not available in stock. But I found Super Flower Leadex 650W in a very good price.
I pick either Leadex or CM V700.

Thank you for information shilka!

No more offtop from me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Britva*
> 
> G2 is not available in stock. But I found Super Flower Leadex 650W in a very good price.
> I pick either Leadex or CM V700.
> 
> Thank you for information shilka!
> 
> No more offtop from me.


The G2 is a rebranded Leadex so its the same thing.
Whatever is cheapest both are good options.


----------



## vturbo

Hi all,

i have noticed that all the good quality PSU's are big power in general. I am looking for a lower power but high quality PSU around the 400-450w mark that is totally silent, at least during the first half of its full loading, e.g. RM series from Corsair, but as this thread says they are not as good as they should i'm a little ost now.

i am concerned about PSU's not using modern power correction technology such as the PS223 chip. I will be using it for clocking an i7 Devils Canyon chip to the max on an Asus z97 itx MB, but i won't be using any graphics cards, and only one ssd.

i wish i could get away with a PicoPSU but the highest they go to is only 160w.

Any ideas? i just cant handle coil whines or fan noise. i doubt a 4790k @4.7 will need any more than a 400W psu?


----------



## shilka

You can get a 400 watts Seasonic Platinum which is 100% fanless.
There is a 460 and 520 watts version as well.


----------



## vturbo

Are you saying that those models are the best money can buy? are there any other brands available? why are those so good? i am looking for options as well as preferences. thanks for your assistance.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vturbo*
> 
> Are you saying that those models are the best money can buy? are there any other brands available? why are those so good? i am looking for options as well as preferences. thanks for your assistance.


You might want to start your own thread as your request is off topic for this thread.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vturbo*
> 
> Are you saying that those models are the best money can buy? are there any other brands available? why are those so good? i am looking for options as well as preferences. thanks for your assistance.


Those are very just a few examples there are lots more, as said make a new thread.


----------



## Komip

M RM is still god with 2x r9 290 crossfire about 8 month now


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komip*
> 
> M RM is still god with 2x r9 290 crossfire about 8 month now


He never said they'd blow up. He only said why you MIGHT not want.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Komip*
> 
> M RM is still god with 2x r9 290 crossfire about 8 month now
> 
> 
> 
> He never said they'd blow up. He only said why you MIGHT not want.
Click to expand...










There are better options - that is what this thread is about. Too often people take shilka's threads the wrong way.


----------



## Mega Man

More like they just browse the title and go on a fanboi rant..


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are better options - that is what this thread is about. Too often people take shilka's threads the wrong way.


Yup, he's straight up and harsh about the power supplies, but in the end it's likely the only thing in your computer that can die and take everything with it, it's like the hull of a ship. If you have fancy and expensive things on your ship, but you have a cheap hull, you're asking for trouble.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Yup, he's straight up and harsh about the power supplies, but in the end it's likely the only thing in your computer that can die and take everything with it, it's like the hull of a ship. If you have fancy and expensive things on your ship, but you have a cheap hull, you're asking for trouble.


Except unless your PSU is truly terrible it will only die by itself and not affect any other parts. There are plenty of built-in protection mechanisms.

These threads are overly dramatic.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are better options - that is what this thread is about. Too often people take shilka's threads the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, he's straight up and harsh about the power supplies, but in the end it's likely the only thing in your computer that can die and take everything with it, it's like the hull of a ship. If you have fancy and expensive things on your ship, but you have a cheap hull, you're asking for trouble.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Yup, he's straight up and harsh about the power supplies, but in the end it's likely the only thing in your computer that can die and take everything with it, it's like the hull of a ship. If you have fancy and expensive things on your ship, but you have a cheap hull, you're asking for trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Except unless your PSU is truly terrible it will only die by itself and not affect any other parts. There are plenty of built-in protection mechanisms.
> 
> These threads are overly dramatic.
Click to expand...

Seriously guys? Stop. Now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> Before i begin i would like to state this is not a bash or hate thread of any kind, if you want to take it that way and be personal then please dont bother reading this thread, any and all personal attacks will be reported for breaking OCN terms of service.
> 
> Last anyone that does not read the OP and just read title of the thread you got no right to complain and anyone that does will be ignored, if you cant keep it civil you will simply be reported and blocked if you cant follow OCN terms of service.
> You have been warned.
> 
> If you have an RM its not going to blow up or kill your PC, its not a crappy PSU, but it has some flaws about it which is what i will talk about in this thread.


You guys are overly dramatic. He's already closed one of his other threads because of posts like these. This has been your only warning. If you have an issue with how I stated this, PM me.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Seriously guys? Stop. Now.
> You guys are overly dramatic. He's already closed one of his other threads because of posts like these. This has been your only warning. If you have an issue with how I stated this, PM me.


I'm not saying it like it's a bad thing.

Anyways I'm done.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Except unless your PSU is truly terrible it will only die by itself and not affect any other parts. There are plenty of built-in protection mechanisms.
> 
> These threads are overly dramatic.


STAHP


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Except unless your PSU is truly terrible it will only die by itself and not affect any other parts. There are plenty of built-in protection mechanisms.


That *may* make logical sense but in reality it depends on how the unit fails not just whether or not it is "truly terrible". All but 1 time that I have had to repair DC side equipment the unit responsible was a high end unit. AC side equipment, well that seems to be the killing zone for the truly terrible.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Ok im not gonna troll or bash..but..-
People are once again forgetting that corsair may be behind the outlay & design of their products...but in the end the parts being used inside arent theirs..its the oem being used who should be held responsible..
Noted..if the manufacturers were more relentless in qaulity choices of whats going into an item..less issues would reside.

But to straight up say stay away from an item is also not nice of any1..im guilty of the same sin..atleast im man enough to admit my mistakes..

Shilka..keep up the good work brother..just try to not make everything seem so personal..love your advise..always have

as for all bashing on corsair--+-
Out of each oem/manufacturer/reseller/company..their rma and after sales support remain top notch & their always willing to go the ditance


----------



## TheReciever

Its not that the internals were mistakenly bad design, it was intended to be that way to save on manufacturing costs and Corsair chose them for that reason.

Its a reasonable power supply but at the time of the writing of the OP there were better options at similar or lower prices.

Thats essentially the message that this thread was trying to convey.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

I know that hence why i did say im not trolling or hating..i also did say keep up the great work...

But from once or twice run ins..i know how personal/passionate he can be..hence why i admire his workethics/advise..it takes big
cohonas to point out a products flaws..
And nothing is perfect in todays hard times..


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Ok im not gonna troll or bash..but..-
> People are once again forgetting that corsair may be behind the outlay & design of their products...but in the end the parts being used inside arent theirs..its the oem being used who should be held responsible..
> Noted..if the manufacturers were more relentless in qaulity choices of whats going into an item..less issues would reside.
> 
> But to straight up say stay away from an item is also not nice of any1..im guilty of the same sin..atleast im man enough to admit my mistakes..
> 
> Shilka..keep up the good work brother..just try to not make everything seem so personal..love your advise..always have
> 
> as for all bashing on corsair--+-
> Out of each oem/manufacturer/reseller/company..their rma and after sales support remain top notch & their always willing to go the ditance


CWT are actually pretty good. It's just CORSAIR that's cheaping out.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

All im saying..-no one or nothings perfect.same applies to corsair..its wrong to say dont buy their stuff cause its not each and every item or unit thats faulty..alot comes down to user error or preference too guys..

Heck i managed to blow up two psus in a week a few years ago..my error..not the units..so why shift 100% blame to the brand.
Example .say they go the distance and dont take shortcuts..before same unit will be say 250$..afterwards..450$..would you buy it then? And what if the same but more costly unit fails in a shorter time frame than the original cheaper unit?
What then?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

X-PREDATOR: The company that is selling these units tell the OEM how to make them.


Spoiler: Cost rambling



From what I can recall, the seller (Corsair in this case) will pick a basic model from an OEM and have some of the design engineers what they need to change. The final unit is produced and sold to retailers with a MSRP. The gap between cost and final selling price includes all the fees for production, marketing, transportation, etc. It also covers expected CS employment fees and DOA refunds/replacements. I've seen so many stories of how someone RMA's a Corsair unit and they ship a new unit out that day with 2-day rush delivery on it. CS like that costs $.
Of course, other companies have excellent CS too, I'm just trying to point out that the CS might be a reason of the higher cost. Someone pointed this out in a thread where people were talking about Beats. They have to have a massive marketing cost.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

True..tell me smthing i duno no already..
But it still doesnt give the right to troll a companies name..only time i will/have & do anything like that is when that particular company has done wrong by me..example ow me money.or stole from me...helopeter loves reviews to warn people against crime or dodgy people...and on a professional and personal level..ive never had major issues with anything ive used for myself and clients..from corsair..and if i did..which i havnt..their always willing to help rectify the issue..so none of what you say will change my mind to remotely think or talk smack about them..sorry if i stepped on any toes here..but i felt sm1 has to defend their integrity not as a comany but people too...


----------



## JackMex

Shilka, you mentioned SeaSonic in your original post. What say you about this SeaSonic PSU? *SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088 (80 Plus Gold, 650W)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackMex*
> 
> Shilka, you mentioned SeaSonic in your original post. What say you about this SeaSonic PSU? *SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088 (80 Plus Gold, 650W)


That one is much better then an RM, but do you need 650 watts? what are you going to power?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> True..tell me smthing i duno no already..
> But it still doesnt give the right to troll a companies name..only time i will/have & do anything like that is when that particular company has done wrong by me..example ow me money.or stole from me...helopeter loves reviews to warn people against crime or dodgy people...and on a professional and personal level..ive never had major issues with anything ive used for myself and clients..from corsair..and if i did..which i havnt..their always willing to help rectify the issue..so none of what you say will change my mind to remotely think or talk smack about them..sorry if i stepped on any toes here..but i felt sm1 has to defend their integrity not as a comany but people too...


nobody is trolling the companys name lol, you just have ulterior motives









the RM series uses chicony power as the oem for most of them. they introduced them on some of the TX series models
corsair use to use better OEM's a few years ago & well all they have done is stick a cheapo unit in a fancy looking housing.
you know they build a good name for themselves in the past... then cheap out to make mega profit!

and yes i can comment on this as i have a TX850M..... which i have had to RMA twice, yes twice..... & it uses the same chicony thats in the RM's

people here give advice not for any ulterior motive







and on that note the HX & AX series are ok but i wouldnt pay what they want for one!

for me id buy an XFX or EVGA cause these guys know what makes a decent PSU & wont rob you blind!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> nobody is trolling the companys name lol, you just have ulterior motives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the RM series uses chicony power as the oem for most of them. they introduced them on some of the TX series models
> corsair use to use better OEM's a few years ago & well all they have done is stick a cheapo unit in a fancy looking housing.
> you know they build a good name for themselves in the past... then cheap out to make mega profit!
> 
> and yes i can comment on this as i have a TX850M..... which i have had to RMA twice, yes twice..... & it uses the same chicony thats in the RM's
> 
> people here give advice not for any ulterior motive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on that note the HX & AX series are ok but i wouldnt pay what they want for one!
> 
> for me id buy an XFX or EVGA cause these guys know what makes a decent PSU & wont rob you blind!


The 450/550/650/1000 watts are CWT made and the old 750/850 watts are Chicony Power Technology.
There is a new 750 and 850 watts RM out now and they are CWT so they are probably just as bad as the rest of the CWT models.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The 450/550/650/1000 watts are CWT made and the old 750/850 watts are Chicony Power Technology.
> There is a new 750 and 850 watts RM out now and they are CWT so they are probably just as bad as the rest of the CWT models.


my bad! i dont follow it as closely as you hehe. only when im looking for a new PSU really








says something though that they have changed again lol.









still my point is valid & well, you know the score mate!


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The 450/550/650/1000 watts are CWT made and the old 750/850 watts are Chicony Power Technology.
> There is a new 750 and 850 watts RM out now and they are CWT so they are probably just as bad as the rest of the CWT models.


There's at least improvements in regards to the components selections. Rather than using CapXon and/or Ltec in their PSUs, Corsair decided to used NCC: http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showpost.php?p=112280&postcount=111
It looks similar to the HX1000i platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> the RM series uses chicony power as the oem for most of them. they introduced them on some of the TX series models
> corsair use to use better OEM's a few years ago & well all they have done is stick a cheapo unit in a fancy looking housing.


Chicony Hipro are capable of making some very solid PSUs - even some in the server side of things. The problem is, they will make something as good as what their contractor asked of them. If you asked them to make something good, they would likely make something good; however, they will make something rather cheap if you asked them to.

This Hipro build 750w wasn't bad. http://hardwareinsights.com/wp/dell-h750p-00-review/
Pulled out of a Dell computer. It's an independent regulation PSU via DC-DC with full Japanese NCC caps. In respect to electrical performance, the worse rail was 12V2 @ 1.6% regulation but the overall average was 1.13% on the 12v. 5V was 0.4% and 3.3V was 0.6%. DC Quality output has it at 25mVpp on the 12V, 18mVpp on the 5V, and 14mVpp on the 3.3V. It was also able to show that capable of being overloaded to 900w while still maintaining under 30mVpp on all rails and <2% regulation.


----------



## qwan456

Opps. Meant to make an edit...


----------



## AcEsSalvation

If there is one thing for people to realize about the RM, it is this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah ive not followed this really since the RM series came out. which at the time was the 650/750/850 followed by the 1000
> now im not saying any PSU or oem is perfect either, but if you look from the *last generations to who is fixing there mistakes & improving things for the end user. imo corsair just isnt one of them*.


The RM is only more quiet than last generations, other than that they seem to have taken a step backwards.


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That one is much better then an RM, but do you need 650 watts? what are you going to power?


An i7 5820K OC'd to 4.5GHz (I hope), GTX 980 (moderate OC, on air), 2 SSDs, 1 HDD, an ASUS X99 mobo, 4x4GB DDR4 RAM modules, and a PCIe Sound Card that draws power from the PSU.


----------



## Penryn

Keep this civil please.

Thanks


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> If there is one thing for people to realize about the RM, it is this: The RM is only more quiet than last generations, other than that they seem to have taken a step backwards.


Only? What if someone specifically wants a quiet PSU and low-wattage fanless units aren't enough? From the reviews I've read the only competition are expensive units like the EVGA 1000W P2 which uses a ball bearing fan so when it does spin up (beyond its initial 800 RPM) it's going to be noisy. Right now the RM 850 is $120 AR and the EVGA is $200 AR. $80 is more than change. I have no idea why EVGA couldn't have just used a quieter fan but at least the unit can go a bit beyond the fanless PSUs while still being quiet. Another one is the Superflower 1000W platinum which is supposed to be even quieter but it's really expensive and only available in the UK unless you want to pay a lot.

I'm still wondering if anyone has much to say about the posts I wrote:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu/590#post_23248587
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu/590#post_23278982
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu/600#post_23281176

I understand that noise isn't an issue for some but for others like myself who have tinnitus it's a big deal. Until someone can tell me what other PSU will power a 5 GHz 8350 and an overclocked 290X with low decibel levels for a reasonable price...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Yup, he's straight up and harsh about the power supplies...


Not really. See this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu/590#post_23248587


----------



## TheReciever

Im assuming your overclocking with water? Otherwise the PSU is the last thing you will hear beyond other components.

Lastly, I dont believe he responds to this thread anymore, as his point was made, and quite clearly. To go on further could bring more problems than it solves. to be knowledgeable in subjects you have to have a certain level of passion for it. Obviously having a lot of rep proves that he is passionate in the forums and has shared a lot of knowledge.

When this happens you have plenty of people that incite conflict and with that infractions follow. After a certain amount of fractions, despite what ever level of contribution you had for this forum, you are gone.

Of course you have members like Zippypinhead and CptDanko incited conflict all the time, and thus were removed. However what is important here is picking your battles, and since everything here has been documented, you can simply take from it what you will and/or consider other objective viewpoints to reach your opinion on it.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Otherwise the PSU is the last thing you will hear beyond other components.


PSUs that hit 50+ dB are going to be audible regardless.

As for the rest of your post, I don't see the relevance.


----------



## PhilWrir

Cleaned a smidge


----------



## shilka

Alright i am going to have to ask everyone to stop and that means everyone.
One more time a mod has to come in here and clean up this thread its going to be locked, both for my own sanity and because i dont feel like overworking the mods on this thread alone.

LAST! warning everyone i will have it locked if everyone cant behave and be civil and that means everyone on both sides of the debate.

This time this thread is going to be locked for good and it will never be opened again last warning.


----------



## Shinden

Personnally, I own a Corsair 750 RM and I see this thread as my PSU is slowly dying with motherboards keeping telling me it had to shut down due to overpower.

I can now see why and I could explain my gf the build quality, so thanks a lot for the thread. It's really appreciated, well written and clear.

Now, looking for some Prime Titanium, time to go for quality *-*


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Alright i am going to have to ask everyone to stop and that means everyone.
> One more time a mod has to come in here and clean up this thread its going to be locked, both for my own sanity and because i dont feel like overworking the mods on this thread alone.
> 
> LAST! warning everyone i will have it locked if everyone cant behave and be civil and that means everyone on both sides of the debate.
> 
> This time this thread is going to be locked for good and it will never be opened again last warning.


just one simple and harmless question, if you can't stand debating, why to start one in the first place?

this is not a thread about people collecting info from DIFFERENT sources to have a big book of knowledge, is just the info YOU gather together against a lot of people that may or may not see something wrong with their device...

yet you ask to keep it civil when at the first moment you call people "fools", really?


----------



## Shinden

Well, it never happened to me before and it kinda just go on spree now, I never had this issue in years of activated anti-surge.

I really doubt it's going messy just because it have several years of laziness in bugging but more likely a real issue.


----------



## andrews2547

Because this thread has been cleaned multiple times for the same reason over a long period of time, it has been locked and I don't see it being unlocked again.


----------

